# OPEN wizarding world rp



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

a new school specifically for anthros has been formed by the ministry it is called dragoch and unlike hogwarts and other schools like it a fellow student known as a representative comes and takes new students with them. what kinds of mysteries will you uncover in this new world  of mysticism and sorcery? 
(just so everyone knows your free to make evil characters and or be dark just not "too" dark happy magic things)


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

"Hmm.. What to do today" Izar thought "No one around, no where to go.."  Izar heard someone out on the front porch.

Izar opened the door

"Is there someone there" He said cautiously


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"oh hello there um" the hyena pulled out a list "izar i presume?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

(owo I wanna try)

Aaron was Izar's roommate, and when he heard a knock on the door, he jumped down the stairs, when his hood fell off his head, and saw a curious looking hyena at the door.

He came up behind Izar, "Who's this?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"oh um aaron is it i believe your on the list to" the hyena flipped thru his checklist "yep here you are"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

"List? Is this a survey?" Aaron questioned the hyena.


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

"Oh hey" Izar said to the mystical hyena.
"Who are you?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"oh no not at all" the hyena snaps his fingers and a flyer pops up in his hand "here you are my dear fellow"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"oh i am so sorry" the hyena bows " i am zyther kaldrok of groestanic house from dragoch school of of mysticism and sorceries"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

Aaron was surprised by the flyer appearing out of nowhere.

"Thanks, mate." And he took it off the hyena's hand.

(We'll just say the flyer looked like the second picture, but with the actual names on it and some names changed for obvious reasons: www.harrypottershop.com: Personalized Hogwarts Acceptance Letter Chromaluxe Panel )

After looking over the flyer, he turned to the hyena, who introduced himself, "So Zyther, you are from a magic school?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

zythe pulled a wanwith a broken green crystal on the hilt out of his coat pocket and looked over to a bush in the yard "grandeous gorgous" the bush turned into a small platter of assorted sandwiches "yes it worked"


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

"Woah! Where did that flyer come from out of thin air"

Izars eyes grew wide looking at the flyer


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

Izar grabs magial sandwich *nums*

"So Zyther (@zyther kaldrok ) why is your school seeking out new Wizards? "


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zythe pulled a wanwith a broken green crystal on the hilt out of his coat pocket and looked over to a bush in the yard "grandeous gorgous" the bush turned into a small platter of assorted sandwiches "yes it worked"


After reading through the flyer, he saw the bush turn into sandwiches!

Aaron looked at Zyther and knelt down, “TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

(i have returned from my doctors appointment) 
well um there not my ways there the schools ways im also just a student i was just picked to grab you new guys


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar grabs magial sandwich *nums*
> 
> "So Zyther (@zyther kaldrok ) why is your school seeking out new Wizards? "


oh because we dont want any new and younf mystics and shit to be taken and corrupted . not fun times" *zyther looked down at his arm* "not fun times at all"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (i have returned from my doctors appointment)
> well um there not my ways there the schools ways im also just a student i was just picked to grab you new guys


"Oh, right... I was getting too excited there." Aaron said. "And also, where is this school of yours, I've never heard or seen it before."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

@Asassinator "ah thats the thing no ones supposed to know especially muggles or non magic users"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

"So how do we get in?"


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Asassinator "ah thats the thing no ones supposed to know especially muggles or non magic users"





Asassinator said:


> "So how do we get in?"




“I’m ready! I want to be a  Wizard Harry!” Izar said  Nostalgically


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 18, 2018)

"ah easy" zyther put out his paw "take my paw and hold on tight i guess 1 of you take my paw and the other 1 takes the other"s?


----------



## Izar (May 18, 2018)

*Grabs Zythers paw*


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

"This is gonna be fun." Aaron said as he took Zyther's paw.


----------



## CoreyTheBorderCollie (May 19, 2018)

* reading a book about dragons in my house.*


----------



## Asassinator (May 23, 2018)

(Uh... is anything going to happen now?)


----------



## Dreva (May 23, 2018)

(Should I stir up things a bit?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 23, 2018)

(yes)


----------



## Izar (May 23, 2018)

(Snores)


----------



## Dreva (May 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (yes)



*Cough*

Hildigunnar Landeyjar, one of the most prolific lecturer in the academy cleared her throat as she was about to finish her class of "Basic Alchemistry" where all the freshmen wizard had to attend.

"So class, you have now seen the basic composition of potion brewing" the black leopard pointed her fingers at the white board. "For more detailed formula and several other variations, you could find them at section 4 in your textbook."

"For this week, I will give you an assignment that you will bring to the class next week" she gazed to the students. "You will brew simple potion up to grade E. You just need to follow instruction available on our library or textbook. The tools will be made available in Alchemistry Laboratory during weekday from 2 pm until 5 pm."

"The ingredients were available in our novice apothecary for free and also in the academy's greenhouse" she explained. "If you do require more fancy ingredients, you could find wild relic herbs and spices in the Greenwood."

"However" her tones suddenly deepened. "Under no circumstances that you were to venture beyond the border post into the Blackwood. Yes, people were known to look for rare ingredients in the forest but they were too dangerous for novice sorcerers like you."

"Anyway, I will mark the grades depending on the efficacy and sophistication of your potion. Class dismissed!"

"And Izar @Izar " the lecturer shouted at him "The next time you fell asleep in my class. You are not allowed to attend the mid-semester exams. Understood?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

When they were dismissed, Aaron looked at Izar. “Come on mate, you gotta stay up more! I’ll try and wake you the next time I see you sleeping.” He said reassuringly


----------



## Dreva (May 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> When they were dismissed, Aaron looked at Izar. “Come on mate, you gotta stay up more! I’ll try and wake you the next time I see you sleeping.” He said reassuringly



"What a scene you made there, sleepy lion!" a girl voice suddenly interrupted Aaron and Izar's conversation. 

"Sorry to interrupt you guys! My name is Mimi. I'm also freshman like you are. I was sitting there not far behind of you." the slender bear with her brownish grey coat introduced herself. 

"Izar, your name is it? Now everyone would remember it now that Miss Hildi had mentioned it out loud in front of the class." she giggled at the lion.

She extended her hand to offer a handshake to the hooded Shiba Inu @Asassinator  and inquired his identity, "And you are?"


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

“Oh, hello Mimi.” He said warmly, accepting the handshake. “My name’s Aaron. Pleased to meet you.”


----------



## Dreva (May 28, 2018)

"Nice to meet you, Aaron" she remarked. "So you both are roommates, huh?"

"I hope you have a plan on making the potion because getting a good mark on this assignment will significantly affect your overall scores for this class."


----------



## Izar (May 29, 2018)

Izar awoken to the sound of a spell book slamming, and Mrs. Landeyjar‘s voice bellowing at him.

“Uh, yes! Sorry Mrs.Landeyjar.” Izar said apologetically.

This was the third time this week one of the instructors had to wake Izar up after falling asleep in lecture. It wasn’t like Izar to fall asleep in class, but that was before that night three weeks ago..

————Three weeks earlier ————

“Alright guys, well I’ll see you tomorrow  at first period lecture hall.” Izar said to his group of friends in the grand dining hall just as dinner was wrapping up.

“I’m excited to see how your casting compares to mine now Aaron. (@Asassinator ) I promise I’ll go easy on you!”
Izar said jokingly to Aaron. Aaron and Izar have become room mates, and really have grown close since arriving at  the school.

Izar figured he’d go out for his nightly jog around the school. He knew he wasn’t supposed to go into the Blackwood forest at the far end of the school, but Izar felt so relaxed way out there. There were no lights from the school visible, and never anyone around. The trees grew tall, well over 300 feet. The forest seemed to go on forever, row after row of the densely packed trees and foliage. Some say the forest was alive. There are rumors that if you wander off the trail you’ll never find your way back.

“Oh, I’ll be okay.. it’ll give me a chance to try out my new Illuminous spell.” Izar thought to himself. The illuminous spell was a more advanced spell than Izar and the rest of the freshmen class have used before.  It produces an artificial light source from a wand.

It’s  later than Izar usually goes out for his Jog. It’s already dark outside.

Izar was about 600 yards from the school gate, and passed the watch towers. As he entered the Blackwood he carefully chanted,
”Illuminous!”

The tip of his wand instantly began to glow a brilliant white and yellow, lighting up his path ahead. Izar walked another 100 yards or so.

Suddenly a massive gust of wind came up behind Izar. But this wasn’t an ordinary wind gust. It was magically charged! Izar felt Lightheaded , the air was  being sucked out of his lungs.

Izar dropped his wand, and through the now very faint Illuminous spell he could see a massive creature with glowing red eyes approach. It had large razor teeth, sharp bird like talons, and walked upright like a human, the beast stood nearly 12 feet tall.

A deep loud voice entered into Izars mind

“Mmmm... a young wizard out here... with no protection? Well now... this is very good for me... I’m afraid young boy, this isn’t good for you. You see.. I was banished to these  woods by that awful headmaster nearly 1000 years ago. Every 50 years, for one night, the spell weakens and I regain physical form. The spell prevents me from leaving the woods I’m afraid... Well, that is unless I have a host. Un lucky  for you, this happens to be the night I regain my physical form, and you will be my new host. With your body I will finally get revenge on that horrible school, and I will regain the talisman that was stolen from me. With my Talisman I will be able to cause havoc on that puny mortal realm once more. Well.. enough chit chat. I’ll be entering your body now. When you wake up you won’t remember this. But Believe me, I’ll make my presence known when the time is right... now... Sleeeeeep.”

Izars mind began to grow cloudy, vision fading.


“Wh... Where am I?” Izar said groggy as he lay on a hospital bed.

“You’re in the infirmary young man.” Nurse Boulvard replied.

“The guards found you passed out near the southern gate... You were missing for nearly 3 days. The school went on total lockdown! What did you get into??? Ah.. no matter, you will be questioned  by the headmaster soon enough. Now I am busy, you are free to go, young wizard.”

———— Present day ————



Asassinator said:


> When they were dismissed, Aaron looked at Izar. “Come on mate, you gotta stay up more! I’ll try and wake you the next time I see you sleeping.” He said reassuringly



“I know, I know.. I’ve just been so tired lately. I don’t know why.. I’m sleeping okay, it’s just I feel... strange. Almost as if I’m in a dream like state. Maybe I’m getting sick?” Izar said to Aaron sleepily.



Dreva said:


> "What a scene you made there, sleepy lion!" a girl voice suddenly interrupted Aaron and Izar's conversation.
> 
> "Sorry to interrupt you guys! My name is Mimi. I'm also freshman like you are. I was sitting there not far behind of you." the slender bear with her brownish grey coat introduced herself.
> 
> ...



Izar glared  at the Bear. (@Dreva )

“Oh yeah? Well.. You’re right they’ll remember me! They’ll remember what a great wizard I am!” Izar skoffed at Mimi.

Izar thought to himself.

“Heh.. who does she think she is, coming up here and adding insult to injury?!..”

He knew she was right.. and he was embarrassed, because he thought she was kind of cute. In a cocky in your face kind of way.”


----------



## Asassinator (May 30, 2018)

Izar said:


> “I know, I know.. I’ve just been so tired lately. I don’t know why.. I’m sleeping okay, it’s just I feel... strange. Almost as if I’m in a dream like state. Maybe I’m getting sick?”


“Well that better not be it. Just try not to sleep again, ok buddy? I’ll try to help you with that.” Aaron said, smiling warmly as always.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 3, 2018)

((Any way I can join in?  Also, is there any way that we could say my character's father attended the school?  Thanks!))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

(Anyone can join, and as long as you can explain it, and it doesn’t kill anybody, anything can happen!)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 3, 2018)

The blonde-haired cat knocks at the door of the academy.  He is wearing a dark blue trenchcoat, an eyepatch covers his right eye, and he has an old sword on his right hip and a magical focus made of crystal on his left.  As he waits for an answer, he thinks to himself, "I sure hope father was right about this place..."


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Aaron heard some knocks on the main door, (I’m assuming the classroom is close to the entrance), and told Izar “I’m gonna go check that out.” and sprinted down the hallway to the main entrance with the two enormous doors looming over him. He gave a big push to see a cat on the other end.

“Hello! What brings you here?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 3, 2018)

"I'm here to learn more about magic.  Father was a student here many years ago, and he sent me here..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hears someone knocking on the door when going to answer the door falls down the stairs


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 4, 2018)

“Hmm, 2025 Marshmallow St. This must be the place.” Sokrio said as he pulled up to the school’s entrance. He needed to learn more about efficient spell casting - it wasn’t long ago that he called upon his draconic powers to fend off an unknown foe, and was almost killed due to the sheer effort alone. Once he got close to the entrance, through one of the windows he spotted someone sprawled in a heap at the foot of some stairs. “_Hope that dude’s alright.” _He thought to himself with some concern.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ow Universe thought as he lay sprawled out on the floor better be more careful next time


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe tried to get up but found that his wings a few ribs and his legs were broken


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 4, 2018)

He walked to the entrance, opened the huge oak door, and stepped inside. The man was still on the floor, _“Well at least he’s alive..” _Sokrio thought to himself as he watched the dragon/human hybrid try to get up. He was filled with compassion when he noticed that the hybrid’s wings were broken beyond repair, and offered to heal him, “Oh no! I think I know a spell that can fix that - along with any other broken parts of your body.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

The cat waves to the dragon.  "Hello!  I don't believe we've met?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“Hello I am Universe one of the most powerful and wisest beings on the planet.”said Universe still on the floor “I just wasn’t paying attention to where I was going and fell down the stairs that’s all.” “Ow!”Universe winced “I think I also broke a few ribs as well could you please do me a favor and heal them my magic isn’t as strong as it used to be.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

"I'll see what I can do.  Healing magic isn't my strongest, though.  I'm Tyll'a Starr, by the way.  My father, Ana'li Qozu, used to be a student here, and I'd like to follow in his footsteps."  Tyll'a takes hold of his focus and starts to cast a healing spell on Universe...


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe tried to think through the pain Ana’li Qozu why did that name ring a bell? Ah yes “your father was one of my brightest students.” “What ever happened to him he barely wrote to me.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 4, 2018)

Sokrio watched as the cat healed the hybrid, “Hi, my name’s Sokrio - I’m new in town.” @PSDuckie


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“Hello I am Universe yes I am a hybrid I’m still sensitive about that.” “But I’m not destructive just easily distracted.”


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 4, 2018)

“Oh okay - nice meeting you too Universe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“Am I healed yet?”Universe asked Tyll'a Starr who was healing him


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe suddenly froze _no way _he thought _there’s no way he could have escaped the powerful spells I put on the seal that banished him! Then why am I so fragile all of a sudden?_


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 4, 2018)

Sokrio took in his surroundings. There were books that adorned almost every wall, and fancy medieval style decorations throughout the huge lobby - with quartz stairs on both sides spiraling all the way to the 12th floor. There was also a fountain straight ahead that seemed to be overflowing with the very essence of life itself - the fluid sparkled, and gave off a magnificent blue glow. _“Who said there wasn’t a fountain of youth?” _he joked to himself.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

A ghostly form of a cat appears from Tyll'a's focus.  "My stubbornness got to me in the end.  I ended up dying from an infected wound while my Tyll was pregnant with my son here."

Tyll'a tells Universe, "Yes, I think you are."  He then looks to the ghost.  "Father..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“Thank you.” Universe said a tear shedding from his eye. “I tried to warn him that his stubbornness would get him killed he didn’t listened to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

"As for why I'm here, I'd like to learn more about my magic.  I've only had two teachers so far.  One was father, but he can't manifest for very long at a time.  And the other..."

Tyll'a removes his eyepatch, revealing a scarred, empty eye socket where his right eye had once been.

"He was more interested in exploiting me than actually teaching me."


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe gave Tyll'a Starr a look of empathy “my family disowned me when my parents died but my grandparents (yes my father was also a dragon human hybrid but he used his dragon form out in public)raised me in secret.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“You know how about I be your teacher I taught your father after all.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

"No, it wasn't father that did this.  It was my other teacher...if you could call him that.  If I never see that lizard again, it will still be too soon.  Wait, you'll teach me?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe smiled “yes I will teach you I’ve grown fond of you already.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

The ghostly cat reappears.  "My son, don't pass this up."

"I'll do it."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

zyther wakes up in a train station "what where are the guys i was going to grab"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe’s  smile grows bigger “ok meet me in my office around 4:30.


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther wakes up in a train station "what where are the guys i was going to grab"


Universe appears “what happened to you my  young friend?” “The guys you were going to grab are with me.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

"i i dont know i just blacked out" zyther looks down and sees he's missing his arm again "damnit not again"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 4, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe’s  smile grows bigger “ok meet me in my office around 4:30.


((Assuming I should wait a bit for that?  Or should I wait until 4:30PM tomorrow?  Since I can probably do that))


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> ((Assuming I should wait a bit for that?  Or should I wait until 4:30PM tomorrow?  Since I can probably do that))


Universe grins “4:30 pm tomorrow would be perfect.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe bends down and regrows zyther’s arm


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

zyther looks down in amazement "what the hell what school did you do to dragoch doesnt teach that?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe smiles “My grandmother taught me how to do that.” “I simply strengthened the essence of your arm.” “I could show it to you if you’d like.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

"um id rather get back to the school atm not sure how long we will be safe"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

"you dont know HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW" zyther pulls out his wand "radaralus tangois" a misty haze surround the 2 and it shows green skulls in the local area "those are depreckoners corrupt creatures of the locot cult that devour magic users"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 4, 2018)

(How do I catch up now?! I was just gone for one day!)


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe looks more and more concerned “oh that’s why I’ve been feeling so off today.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

Universe pulls out his wand for the first time ever seen a beautiful thing made entirely out of diamond laced with gold and sliver and had a row of sapphires down the handle.  “delirious!” He shouted firing a brilliant beam of blue energy that caused the green skulls to disappear and teleporting them both back to the school.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 4, 2018)

" the hell this is extremely advanced magics how did you do that so easily?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2018)

“Because I have an incredibly advanced brain.”Universe said waving his wand “cosmetic luminous.” A bubble of power surrounded them both. “There this should protect us.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Ok bring me up to speed what happened here?”Universe asked zyther who was now standing next to him.Universe pulled out his mysterious drink and took a few sips and then puts it back in it’s pocket dimension.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 5, 2018)

"we are being HUNTED i cant believe you didnt know about this EVERY magic user knows about this" zyther paced around reallizing he was in his dorm "they call it a war but we all know its an extermination"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe looked very calm and weary which was starting to unnerve  zyther. “I’ve actually known about this for months.” “would you like a drink?”Universe pulls out his mysterious drink and takes a long drink erasing the lines and bags from his face.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Suddenly Universe felt lightheaded.”I don’t feel too good.” Universe said sounding drunk. He opens a window and falls 8 feet to the ground knocking himself out


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe wakes up a few hours later back in zyther’s dorm room with a broken nose. “um what just happened?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 5, 2018)

"you ah fell 8 feet out my window then i had to make sure flagent didnt get ya"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 5, 2018)

Aaron phased out when greeting the cat, and he was still at the door when he came to again. “I’ve gotta stop doin that.” He muttered to himself as he walked back into the big castle and looked at his watch. He was late for class. “CRAP!” He shouted and ran across the halls trying to get to the classroom before they send out people to look for him, which is even more embarrassing than arriving late in the first place.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe suddenly started glowing with golden light that got brighter and brighter. “I landed on my face didn’t I I’ve survived worst.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe still glowing stands up and walks out the door only to get rammed down a flight of stairs by a rushing student


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe finds himself once again crumpled in a heap on the floor “Ow”Universe cried before passing out.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 5, 2018)

"aww cmom sam you fuckin knocked him out" zyther ran to the universes aid while the perpetrator only said "SORRY" while running to his next class. zyther poked the universe with his wand "hey wake up"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe didn’t wake up for 5 hours straight.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

((Going to have to wait an hour or two to post again; computer is having issues.  Sorry Universe. ))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

Tyll'a knocks on the door to Universe's office.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe finally wakes up to find himself in his office. He hears Tyll’a knocking on the door and answers it with a bandage wrapped around his head and with a slight limp.”good evening Tyll’a I see your day was good so far.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"Yeah.  It's 4:30; you wanted to talk to me?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Yes magic is best cast when the mind is clear”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe pulls out a healing elixir and drains  it. “Sorry that was for my injuries I was out on important business.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"I wish I had something like that for when I get injured..."
((Like father, like son!))


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe gives him a really weird look. “You have no idea how many times I’ve heard your father say that.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"He got himself hurt all the time too?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Not if he could help it”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"Anyway, you said you would teach me?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Oh yes” pulls out his wand *copy me” points his wand out the window “delirious” a brilliant blast of blue light came out making Universe shimmer away as if he were a mirage.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

Not having a wand, Tyll'a tries using his sword and focus instead.  Pointing the sword out the window, he incants, "Delirious!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe suddenly sees Tyll’a standing next to him “wow that was very advanced magic very few can do it on the first try not even your father you’re doing extremely well I am so proud of you and I think your father would be too”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"And to think that when I was a kit, I couldn't use my magic at all..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe “that was the teleportation spell”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"I was just copying what you were doing, but using my sword since I don't have a wand."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Oh I just happen to have a wand just like my own up in my office” Universe teleports both of them back up to the office. “Here”Universe said handing Tyll’a the most beautiful wand that was gleaming with gold silver and had a diamond as a base. “This is now yours”Universe said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

Tyll'a takes the wand.  "Thanks."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“You’re welcome a powerful wizard needs a powerful wand and a skilled mind” Universe said.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"And I'm guessing that my sword...no, father's sword...isn't a powerful wand."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“No I’m saying that the sword is a very powerful weapon good for combat but a wand is easier to cast spells with I myself can cast spells without a wand due to my magical blood.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Trips and falls down all the flights of stairs losing an arm in the process.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Ow”Universe said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"So...the wand can work with my focus to help me use my magic better?  Wait, you're hurt again!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Wincing Universe tried to get up but with only arm he couldn’t “ok it seems like I lost my arm could you help me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

Tyll'a tries to help Universe up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

Universe finally gets to his feet touching his own shoulder he magically regrows his own arm “ah that’s much better”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"How did you do that?  I've never seen anything like that!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Huh oh the regrowing of severed limbs is hard but I don’t see why not remember the feeling you got when you were healing me earlier?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

"Yeah...but like I said, I'm not the greatest at that kind of magic.  Is it just limbs that can be regrown, or can other parts as well?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2018)

“Other parts can be regrown too”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 5, 2018)

Tyll'a's ears perk up.  "Really?"  He removes his eyepatch once again, revealing his scarred and empty right eye socket.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 6, 2018)

(Can anybody give me some options to do something here?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Would you like me to heal that?” Universe asked looking extremely uncomfortable, trying not to pass out due to the amount of magic he had used that day and because he knew exactly who Tyll’a’s second teacher was.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe couldn’t keep from passing out much longer ,when he finally did he accidentally landed on top of Tyll’a regrowing  Tyall’a’s eye in the process


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

The cat falls to the ground under the dragon's weight.  "Are you okay?  And yes...if you can I'd really like to be healed."

"Wait...I can see again! I didn't think that was possible..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe stirs very weakly “I’m very drained” Universe said “sorry if I landed on you” Universe’s stomach growled “let’s get something to eat”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Then you should get some rest! Even I know that.  But some food does sound good."

((And what's your idea as to who the second teacher was?))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

((Good.  Characters that would hurt a newly formed family like that don't deserve to be free.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Could you help me get to the cafeteria I’m still kind of weak”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> ((Good.  Characters that would hurt a newly formed family like that don't deserve to be free.))


(I agree which is why I did it)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Yeah.  Where is it?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Straight a few halls down left your other left and down that hallway.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a tries to guide Universe to the cafeteria...


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

And they end up in a bathroom “well this is awkward.” Universe said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Oops, wrong way.  I'm still new here." He tries again to find the cafeteria.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

This time they end up in the kitchen “close just through that door”Universe said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

They go through the door...


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

And end up outside somehow “that was weird that door was supposed to lead to the cafeteria.”Universe said “let’s try again” they turn around only to find out that the door vanished “oh terrific the door’s gone”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I don't like the looks of this.  Something seems off."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Got it."  Tyll'a almost instinctively goes for his sword, but remembers to take out his wand instead.  Holding his focus in his other hand, he incants, "Delirious."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Instantly they were teleported straight to the cafeteria “nice work” Universe said before passing out again


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Instantly they were teleported straight to the cafeteria “nice work” Universe said before passing out again.


"Thanks.  After we eat, though, we should probably get you to the infirmary."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Zzzzzz” Universe replied


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Actually, we should get you there now.  Anyone know how to get to the infirmary?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Ask zyther”Universe murmured in his sleep


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Not knowing who this Zyther is, Tyll'a asks around for him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Or you could just use the teleportation spell.” Universe muttered in his sleep


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Right.  I'm not used to that."  Steadying Universe with his left arm and holding his wand in his right hand, he incants, "Delirious."

((For the reference, he's been holding his sword or wand in his left hand and his focus in his right.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe wakes up in the infirmary “how long was I out”Universe asked Tyll’a who was standing next to his bed Universe looked almost like a mummy due to all of the bandages wrapped around his body except his mouth and eyes


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

((I don't know.  How long was he out?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

(10 hours)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"You've been out ten bells."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Oh dear” Universe said “why are you looking at me like that”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Because you're really hurt!  Even I don't usually get hurt that badly!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“I’m wrapped up in bandages aren’t I?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"You are."  Tyll'a gets the elixir and gives it to Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Thanks” Universe drinks the elixir and imminently goes supernova with golden light blinding Tyll’a.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a covers his eyes.  "Ow!  What was that for?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

The light dies reviling a young completely healed Universe “sorry about that I should have warned you about my rebirthing process.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Rebirthing?  Is that like conjury or something?"

((Despite how it sounds, he's referring to the school of healing magic.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“No every few centuries my body gets old and my magic wanes so much that injuries like what happened don’t heal as fast as they should so the old body dies and I get born again in a new younger body”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"But how could you die and then come back?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe just stares at him “I’ve been drinking water mixed with the essence of life.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“I’m also a dragon human hybrid our bodies react differently when we reach our old age and I was being drained of my life force.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a looks concerned.  "What's draining your aether then?  Or who?  I almost died once from that, so I know how serious it is!"

(("Aether" being the way he says life force))


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“That’s what I’ve been trying to find out.” Universe said. Suddenly he froze a sesation crawling up his draconian spine. “Something’s not right.” Universe said sounding really scared Lighting flashed between his hands. “Tyll’a get behind me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"That doesn't sound good.  I do have a question, though...how well did you know father?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“It was like we were reading each other’s minds he actually saved my life once” “why?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Because I'm going to work with you to follow in his footsteps.  No one deserves the torture I went through at that demon's hands."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe never had a chance to answer besides a smile before an fourteen inch blade went through his chest “Ah”Universe grunted falling over clutching his chest “help me Tyll’a”the blade was pulled out and  Universe blacked out


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a immediately pulls out his own sword, as well as his focus, and starts casting a healing spell on Universe.  He then looks around for the assailant.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe immediately coughs up some golden blood. “Ah much better” he chants a spell that allows him to access a powerful talisman and slips it around his neck. Power suddenly shoots through him making him gasp. He could see every thing.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Suddenly Universe was attacked by a student. “Izar what do you think you’re doing” “someone help me” suddenly relizlies “YOU” “Tyll’a he’s over here”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe preforms a fancy flip transforming into a dragon in mid air and blasting  him with magical energy.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Then landing on the floor Universe turns back into his normal state.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Spirituality separatism” Universe shouts a blinding white lightning bolt blasted out of his wand tip finally freeing the poor student from the evil hybrid


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe suddenly gets blasted from behind by a very dark spell *OW”Universe yelled feeling his scales peeling off painfully.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

((Sorry I took so long to respond; I was busy with RL stuff))

Tyll'a looks for whatever cast that spell...


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe’s draconian eyes sees something behind Tyll’a Universe tries to catch Tyll’a’s eye
And points with his eyes Then realizes that Tyll’a’s eyes can’t see what his eyes can Universe then unsheaths his claws and scratches something on the floor and then taps it with his claw.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I don't see it...wait, that's it!"  He puts the tip of his sword to the ground and holds the focus above the hilt.  With an incantation of "Scatter" he sends out a wave of magical energy that would hit anything in the area.  Unfortunately, that also includes the two mages.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Oh no cosmic lumin-“Universe yells but gets hit before he could finish smashing  into the opposite wall “OW”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I'm sorry!  There's a reason I don't usually use that one, but I didn't see any other choice!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe is now stuck to the wall “a little help here”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a helps Universe down from the wall.  "Did I get it though?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe scans the room with his magic vision and sees what looks like a black hole in his office “yeah you got him but now we have a bigger problem” puts his hand on Tyll’a’s head and says”share” sharing his magic vision and showing Tyll’a the new problem


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"That doesn't look like I got him...that spell should have destroyed him!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“I’m sharing my magic vision with you look around the room it is clear  of darkness”.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"But I see some darkness right there!"  He's referring to the apparent black hole.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Then let’s go stop it” Universe suddenly molts his dying scales off “ahh much better” “ Oh do you want to learn a new spell?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe pulls out his wand and finds it snapped “NOOOOO!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Yeah.  That's why I'm here, after all!  What happened to your wand?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Ok let’s make them pay for what they did” they broke my wand when they blasted me with that evil spell


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a takes his own wand and hands it to Universe.  "I can just use my sword and focus for now."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks down at him “thanks the wand I have was a family heirloom passed down by generations before and now it’s gone it’s all I have left of my father.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I know how you feel.  I know I told you who took my eye, but did I tell you how it was taken?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“No you did not.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I don't.  But as for how I lost my eye..."  Tyll'a draws his sword and shows it to Universe; looking closely, it was obviously recently reforged.  "I had had enough of being exploited, and my 'teacher'...he tried to kill me.  I blocked his shot with this sword, but it shattered and one of the shards went into my eye.  This was father's sword before it was mine, you know."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“He’s the one who killed my father.” Said Universe enraged “He was trying to kill me he cast the death spell and *gulps* my father saw it coming and jumped in front of me just in time taking the blast afterwards he gave me the wand and he said ‘I will always be with you’ those were his exact words. I will avenge my father.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Suddenly the pieces of Universe’s wand fused themselves together and his father’s spirit came out.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Wait...the same one who took my eye killed your father?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Yes that is why I sealed him away so no one else has to go through what I had to go through.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"And yet somehow he got out..and ended up trying to 'teach' me."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“That makes no sense unless he used someone else to get what he wanted he must’ve magically cloned himself.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Used someone else...I'm guessing he wasn't a lizard after all?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Wait a minute describe him to me. What did he look like.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"Tall, orange scales, nasty-looking tail, used the same kind of sword I do."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“The killer of my father looked similar except he use magic.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “The killer of my father looked similar except he use magic.”


"Magic and a sword?  Or just magic?  Because my 'teacher' used both."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“I think he used both he pointed something at me and he did not have a wand and he was wearing something on his belt.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"I think you're right then!  I think your father's killer and my 'teacher' are one and the same!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Then my father shall be avenged let’s go.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

Tyll'a nods and follows Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe picks up a marker and draws  the portal symbol then taps it with his new wand it glows and opens a portal to the heart of the universe. “Welcome to the heart of the universe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“You’re probably wondering why we’re here”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“We’re just here to pick something up.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

The wand of the universe is reviled


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"A wand?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

Universe holds out his hand The wand of the universe flies right into it and the wand magically scans him to see if he has a pure heart and he does.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“No this is the most powerful wand in the universe the wand of life.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"And you're going to use it to stop that lizard?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2018)

“Yep but you can only use it if you have a pure heart.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 6, 2018)

"And I'm guessing you do.  But I wonder if I do now..."

((He doesn't.  There's a lot of anger buried deep inside him.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Um there’s  too much anger buried  inside you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Your heart is righteous not pure not yet anyway.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Yeah, I have a bit of a problem with that.  But now we have the wand, so we can stop him!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Yeah you’re right let’s go stop him” Universe said looking confused wondering why the most powerful wand in the universe would choose him. ( his father had tried and had failed to retrieve the cosmetic wand)


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe draws another portal symbol and taps it with the wand of the universe


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

The portal opened right into Universe’s office.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a walks through the portal.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Suddenly Universe shouts “hit the dirt” right as a death spell came flying at them


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a dives to the ground.  He clearly has experience with this sort of thing.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe instinctively dodges the death spell moving much too fast for Tyll’a’s eyes to follow.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

((Is the spell from the lizard?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

(Yes his name is Heat Death)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a looks up and sees his old 'teacher'.  "You..." he growls.  "I should have known you'd try that one again."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat death growls “Tyll’a and Universe I’ve been expecting you.” Universe yells “you killed my father you cold-blooded murderer.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"You took my eye, tried to kill me...and tried to kill my son."  Tyll'a's anger is evident.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat death laughed


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"I'm not going to let you get away this time!"  A fire in his eyes, Tyll'a draws his sword and charges at Heat Death.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat death smiles and goes to blast Tyll’a but Universe uses super speed for the first time and casts the most powerful shielding spell ever seen “COSMIC LUMINOUS” Universe roared and the cosmic wand responded absorbing the blast and firing it back at heat death.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Thanks." Tyll'a growls.

((That anger from earlier is controlling him now))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe suddenly looked at Tyll’a with golden eyes that showed pain and sadness “heat death is in your head.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

((Might I ask why hes sad? Because Tyll'a might be able to recognize it))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

(Because Tyll’a’s become like a son to him and he doesn’t want to lose Tyll’a)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

((Ah.  Then he does recognize it.))

Tyll'a looks to Universe.  "I know those eyes..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

(Yes) Universe asked “how?”(Universe looks like he’s about to cry at this point)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"From when my son was attacked by this monster.  I...I thought I was going to lose him..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“I gave you back your eye let me help your heart.” “You’ve become like a son to me I can’t loose you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat death casts a spell that hits the shield but the backlash causes Universe to fall over. “I can’t hold this up much longer.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

The spell hits the shield the force knocking Universe out.(for the fourth time that day)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

((Actually, should we say Heat Death caused the wound that killed Ana'li as well?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

(Yes)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a's anger returns in full force.  "You killed his father.  You tried to kill me.  And worst of all, you tried to kill my SON!"

Ana'li's spirit appears from Tyll'a's focus.  "I am with you, my son." Father and son work together to create a beam of magical light, which they send at Heat Death.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

The wand of the universe wakes up Universe just in time for him to jump in front of the beam and thinks I’m sorry father and my son I let you both down.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"What are you doing?"

((If you've ever played a Final Fantasy game, the beam is heavily based on the spell Holy from that series))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Killing is not the way”Universe said now glowing golden his eyes twin suns. His scales now golden. Lowering his arms which he had shielded his face with.
(This is reference to super sayin)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a, still under the control of his anger, growls out, "After all he's done?  Why does he deserve to live?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Because if you kill him you’ll become just like him.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"What do you mean, just like him?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe now angry yells “YOU HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT I’VE BEEN THROUGH BECAUSE OF THIS DEMON!!!!”“I’VE LOST BOTH MY GRANDPARENTS AND MY FATHER AND I ALMOST LOST MY SON IF I HADN’T SEALED HIM AWAY SO DON’T TALK TO ME ABOUT LOSS!” Universe breathes heavily.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe collapses to the ground weeping “my son I’m sorry” the cosmic wand glowed brightly with his righteous anger.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Wait...he's your son?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“No my son is at home wondering if his father will ever come home alive.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a looks confused.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“He’s my long lost brother.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat Death then tries to kill Universe while he is vulnerable.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a steps in the way, taking the attack.  "How could you do this? To your own brother?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat death replies “what kind of brother seals you away when you try to see your own nephew?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Heat Death then tries to kill Tyll’a but Universe in complete rage catches the blade and atomizes it. “Why brother why would you do this?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe then kneels next to Tyll’a and touches him with the cosmic wand which shows Universe the full trauma and then heals him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe then using the cosmic wand shouts”cosmic shield” just in time to block an attack from Heat Death.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a slowly gets up.  "What are we supposed to do?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe blocks another spell from Heat Death “try and find a spell that will purge the darkness out of his body.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"But I don't know any spells like that!"

Ana'li's spirit speaks.  "I do.  But...it would seal the darkness inside of me.  Forever.  I'd never be able to see you again, my son."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe looks through a spell book while behind a shield.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Ana'li looks to Universe.  "Well?  Should I do it?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Ok but do it only as a last resort.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe casts every spell he has.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Suddenly Universe powers up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Suddenly Universe has knowledge of all the cosmic spells.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Ana'li responds, "All right, I'll let you try your magic first.  But if I need to, I'll bind the darkness within me.  If I do that, I'll need you to banish my spirit from here...forever."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Ok” Universe said powering up


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe suddenly explodes  with golden light  “good bye my student take care of my son for me.” (He’s planning on sacrificing himself)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Ana'li tells Universe, "Don't do this!"  He starts to bind the darkness within Heat Death into himself.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe then explodes sending a huge shockwave of light everywhere purging the darkness out of Universe’s brother’s body.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"No..."  Tyll'a and Ana'li say this at the same time, as they have both lost a mentor.  Ana'li then retreats into Tyll'a's focus.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

The cosmic wand suddenly speaks”I’m not dead hey I’m not dead I’m just stuck in the heart of the universe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Then how do I get you unstuck?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe sees a symbol button and pushes it opening a portal right behind Tyll’a “try going through the portal behind you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a goes through the portal...


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

And falls from the ceiling landing right on top of Universe cracking some of his ribs and breaking his wings. “Ow”Universe said.”please be careful where you land.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe laughs “come on I’m just joking” Universe says getting up from the floor his wings and ribs healing themselves.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Yeah the portals here are wacky” Universe says


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"You're okay!  I thought you were dead."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“I thought I was dead too turns out my magical shockwave had enough power to teleport me here.” “What do you think of my new look?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

((What is his new look?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

(His scales are crystalline his eyes are green and his teeth are blinding white. He also appears to be glowing)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"What happened to you?  It almost looks like you're made of crystal now!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“I don’t know it feels like an upgrade”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Whatever it was, you're lucky to have survived that.  Almost like you had divine intervention..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“You think It was the wand”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"I don't know.  I still think it was divine in nature, though."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 7, 2018)

zyther wakes up in a broom closet "hey wake up you shmuck this is my crib" zyther looks towards the sentient broom smoking an e cig "hey um you got a key and howd i get in here?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe says “check it out I have new powers” Universe uses his new powers to teleport them both to the broom closet that zyther is in and Universe busts down the door. “What’s up cuz?” Universe says in his new cool deep voice.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“How you’d been since I’ve been gone.” Universe scans zyther with his new green eyes and grins at him. “Hello?” Universe said poking him with his claw. Universe then looks Tyll’a straight in the eye.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 7, 2018)

"wha what oh universe heya um say hi to cholasky" zyther points at the broom puffing an e cig "goddamnit what with all these fleshies"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Hey Cholasky what’s up bro?” “Zyther do you like my new look?”Universe asked still poking  zyther with his claw.


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Oh zyther have you met Tyll’a?” “I’ll take that as a no.” Continues poking zyther with his claw.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 7, 2018)

"yeah i do dude oh and hi tylla'a"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

Universe continues to poke zyther with his claw.Ends up getting slapped. “Ow”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Hello.  Zyther, is it?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Yes that’s zyther though I have no idea what he’s doing in the broom closet or why he slapped me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"It's nice to meet you Zyther.  Father suggested I study here...and Universe could tell you the rest better than I could."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“I could?” Universe asked.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

Tyll'a nods.  "As far as the reason?  Yes."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Oh yeah I was his father’s teacher.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"And I never really had a good teacher before this.  Father was always...too busy...and the other one...the less I can say about him, the better."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“Agreed” Universe said


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 7, 2018)

"alrighty um lets get out of here the brooms got a shotgun and i dont want to die" zyther walks out the broom closet realizing he was nude "well todays been an interesting 1"


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2018)

“OH MY GOD” this was the loudest Universe has ever heard himself yell.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 7, 2018)

"MY EARS"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 7, 2018)

"Ouch!  What was that for?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“Sorry” Universe points his finger  at zyther making clothes appear. “There now let’s get out of here” Universe grabs both of them and teleports back to his office.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“So what happened to you cuz?” Universe asked zyther.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe realizes he is much taller and muscular than before. (Universe is standing up straight now) Universe holds out his hand and  the cosmic wand flies into it.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"I guess I'm not the only one who's changed today."


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“What do you mean?” Universe asked looking at Tyll’a coming over to him and ruffling  his hair fondly while looking him in the face with his emerald green eyes.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"i dont know 1 mmoment i was in my dorm the next i was with the mop"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe raised his head so fast he rammed it into the ceiling “Ow” “wait do you mean you were possessed.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe then scans zyther with his magic vision “huh that’s peculiar”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"What is it?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“I’m not sure I think it’s a similar darkness that possessed my brother but it can’t be that darkness was destroyed by my supernova light attack.” “Zyther were the lights in your dorm room on or off before you blacked out?” Universe said still starring at zyther when they locked eyes.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Suddenly Universe yelps jumping backwards in horror. “NO IT CAN’T BE” Universe falls to the floor shaking which looked ridiculous.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"Oh no...is the darkness back?  Is it in Zyther?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe didn’t answer for 5 whole minutes suddenly he said  “no  my child it’s something worse.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"what are you what oh you mean this" zythers eyes became a milky white as he started coughing up a viscous fluid as he did this a cackling gurgle came from the mass on the floor "well good day to you both" as zyther fell to the ground convulsing the mass started to take shape looking like a horned cobra with many separate tentacles with the heads of pythons on the ends of them "my name is darizo and it is a pleasure to meet you both"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"This...is not good."


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe suddenly gasped his eyes becoming pure green as he started to glow pure white and spoke with a harmonious voice “you will not harm him for I have chosen this pure hearted creature as my host and will now destroy you.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

the  being cast a black veil around the office making the exits unreachable  " now i dont know who your brother was as i have never done anything with him" darizo knelt down to zyther and kissed his cheek "oh poor baby im sorry for leaving so harshly"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Then UNIVERSE said “oh you think I’m going to go through the door.” He opened a portal to the heart of the universe grabs Tyll’a and zyther then goes through it closing it in dazrio’s face


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Then Universe woke up in the heart of the universe with no idea of how he got there. “What happened where am I?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"You don't remember this place?  Some kind of snake creature came out of Zyther, then you picked us up and took us here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“Um no all I remember is that thing coming out of zyther and then I blacked out then woke up here.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"That's not good!  The same thing happened to me when my aether was being drained!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“Except I remember feeling really strong, I’ve never felt that strong before.” “Ok tell me exactly what happened after I blacked out.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"Your eyes turned green, you glowed white, and you said, "you will not harm him for I have chosen this pure hearted creature as my host and will now destroy you."  Then whatever the creature was blocked off the door, but you told him, "oh you think I’m going to go through the door.", opened a portal, and now here we are."


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe looked very shocked “no way he hasn’t shown himself in centuries.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"Who?  Who hasn't shown himself in centuries?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“The creator of the universe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“He chose me he chose me why me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"Wait, what?  He was possessing you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“No he became me and I became him I can tap into his power if my life is in great danger.” “Guess you were right about how I survived my supernova light attack except I had a serious hangover for about 6 seconds.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe then passes out again


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Universe is slowly turning into the Cosmic creator)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

zyther awoke throwing up bile "what happened??" as he awoke darizo's head poked out of the mass of darkness "well that was rude i just wanted to talk"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe awoke his green eyes turning black with golden irises “what’s happening to me.” Then his scales turned diamond turquoise and glittered like stars.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh calm down theres no need to get all fussy" darizo entered wearing a dark black suit "im not in the mood to do anything hehe naughty"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe suddenly appears out of nowhere “back off you fiend for I am the Cosmic creator and I say be gone “


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

Universe fires a beam of cosmic energy at darizo


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh calm down babe im not gonna hurt these mortals im just hear to see how this plays out also" it points to zyther  "he's mine"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

Tyll'a draws his sword and focus, and points his sword at Darizo.  "I don't think that would be such a good idea..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

darizo is hit by the beam but seems none to pleased or injured "oh babe you and all your all knowing should know. ive been here longer than you"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

The new Cosmic Creator looks him right in the eye “that’s what you think I’ve been here since before time began and you’re in my house so GET OUT.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"me and my brethren have existed longer than your creations we are the darkness the shadows behind your back you and all of your creations are BLEMISHES" darizo wraps itself around zyther "but unlike my kin im alot more mellow and tend to care for mortals like this one here my wittle zyther so calm your tits"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

The Cosmic creator’s rage shook the heavens and earth.”you think you’re so kind you think you’re so powerful just because I’ve decided to rest for a few million years does not mean you’re more powerful then me it just means you’re a coward” he said smiling.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“And just for the record I’m immortal and you are not.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh big thundering boy is all angwery are ya?" darizo clapped slowly while his his multiple heads snickered "if your the cosmic creator then why do you get triggered so easily eh i mean look at me you tried to kill me and im extremely calm"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

The Cosmic Creator did not look amused. “I know you’re trying to make me angry but to be honest here who’s really the angry one I mean I was just rudely awakened  from my slumber what did you expect a parade also multiple heads but uses the same strategy guess they’re full of hot air.” He smirked at darizo while making multiple copies of himself. “So what do you have to say to that wise guy?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh im not trying make you angry babe im just intrigued"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“What do you want just spit it out already.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

Tyll'a still points his sword at Darizo.  "I've fought darkness before, and I can again!"  What he isn't saying is that he almost died the last time he did that...


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

The Cosmic Creator just looks at him “dude he just wants to talk”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"im here because something is coming something worse than my kin something that will shift the balance and im not in the mood to be erased from existence by a massive amalgamation of mouths and tentacles"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“ I’m listening”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"All right."  Tyll'a sheaths his sword and puts away his focus.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"ah good so have you heard of azathoth the demon sultan the dreamer?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

Tyll'a shakes his head.  "No, I haven't.  But from what you've said, he sounds evil."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh its not just evil its eldritch something not even we" darizo points to both the craetor and him "cant even fathom azathoth isnt even its real name thats just the only thing we can comprehend" as thhey are talking zyther gets up "darizo? howd you get out of  me... nevermind im just gonna head back my dorm" "alright wittle one love you


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“Kid”the creator  kneels so both of them are at eye level “look we celestial beings don’t like it but we need you and your friends’ help do  you understand.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

(whos the kid? zyther?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Tyll’a)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

(ah ok)


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Well compared to them he is)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

(yep yep i understand)


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Good)


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Can we get back to you know )


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

(ill be back in a couple minutes gotta eat dinner)


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"You need my help to fight that darkness?  But what if I end up getting injured again?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2018)

“I can heal you” said The Creator


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

"Thanks."  Tyll'a picks up his focus but leaves his sword in its sheath.  "I'll help."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"alright lets get down to" as they were speaking a being of writhing tentacles,mouths and horns breaks threw the wall "UGSHALOTH GALOS DE VAR AZATHOTH"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 8, 2018)

Tyll'a immediately draws his sword.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 8, 2018)

"oh good god its so *heaves*"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 9, 2018)

(that was darizo sorry bout that ill make his stuff in a lighter green)


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

The Creator looks  like he wants to pass out


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“Eww that’s disgusting!” The Creator Agrees.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

Suddenly  the Creator gets  knocked out by one of the tentacles  and falls to the ground unconscious.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

Then one of the tentacles wraps around one of the Creator’s legs and starts to drag him away. the Creator’s scales get caught in the ground and make a horrible grinding sound  getting Darizo’s attention and slowing down the drag speed.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

(Darzio you’re supposed to notice)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

"Oh no!  You're not going to drag him away!" Tyll'a tries to sever the tentacle with his sword.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

The Creator wakes up with glowing gold eyes “impioum specialalis” suddenly the tentacle gets severed by a blade of cosmic energy which causes the bit on The Creator’s leg to disintegrate.”ah much better “ “Ah my head”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

"Your sword could cut it, but mine couldn't...wait, what's happening to your head?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“ it hurts like crazy”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

Tyll'a tries to cast another healing spell to ease the pain in his friend's head.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“You need a more powerful spell to heal me now” the Creator says “here let me teach you some cosmic spells” a tentacle flies at them “imporum specialis” The tentacle gets severed again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

”Contigo” a shield forms protecting all three of them.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

The Creator then points at Tyll’a”Magnus hoarx” a beam of cosmic energy flowed into Tyll’a making him stronger


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

"What is this..."  Tyll'a's eyes start to glow blue.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“I’m giving you cosmic powers “


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 9, 2018)

darizo wakes up from his nauseus coma "oh damn its so *heaves*" darizo launches his snake heads at the abomination ripping and tearing at the thing


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

Tyll'a says, now in an echoing voice, "Thank you, Creator."


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“You are welcome.” The Creator says with the same kind of voice while blasting  aside a tentacle that happened to smash through the shield.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2018)

“Are you going to help heal me?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 9, 2018)

"Yes."  Using his newfound strength, he tries once again to heal the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator’s head suddenly feels much better.”Thank you  my friend” the Creator then uses his clear head to think of a way to beat their enemy.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Tyll’a I’m going to need you to cast a powerful teleportation spell on my mark.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator starts instinctively dodging all the tentacles coming at him and he grabs Tyall’a in the process pulling him out of harms way.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

Then the Creator jumps from one tentacle to another slicing each one.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Are you going to help me?”asked The Creator still dodging moving much too fast for Tyll’a to see.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

Somehow the Creator gets knocked out again but this time the tentacles wrap completely around the Creator’s limp body lifting him up and attempting to carry him away except that the Creator’s cosmic energy sword scrapes across the wall getting everyone’s attention.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Will anyone save him)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((I was offline, sorry!))

"You're not going to take him!"  Tyll'a's sword comes out once again, glowing with the same blue of his eyes, and he starts to cut the tentacles.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator is still unconscious.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

More tentacles wrapped around the Creator’s body.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator wakes up but is too weak to fight back “help me”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Will you help me)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((Of course!))

Tyll'a continues to cut away the tentacles.  "I'm not going to let you die on me!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I’m not feeling too good.” The Creator’s eyes filled with tears.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator said “I’m scared because I’m dyeing I’m immortal and I’m dying that’s ironic” weakly struggles against the tentacles. “Tyll’a I’m asking you please help me I’ll tell you a secret about using cosmic power reach out to the heart of the universe with your mind”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

( Will you help me)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"Of course I'll help you.  I can't just let you die, after all!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“To help me reach out to the universe let it flow into your sword”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Tyll'a lets the power flow into his sword.  Ana'li appears from the focus once again, letting his own power flow into the sword as well.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The tentacles disintegrated and the Creator hits the floor pretty hard. “Ow” he groans.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li, too, starts to disintegrate.  "Father, what's happening?"

"I put all of the power that keeps me here into our sword.  My son...you're on your own from here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator reaches out the heart of the universe with his mind and suddenly Universe’s mind and The Creator’s become one. “No Ana’li you’re going to be here with us”. Snaps his fingers and a shockwave of power shoots though the heart of the universe.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"What's happening?  Is father really...gone?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li does something he'd never been able to do before: he hugs his son.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator smiles at both of them “I’ve brought him back with the use of my memories”. The Creator now back at his full power atomizes the Eldritch Abomination.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator now has bounded to a permanent body Universe is still there because he has been the Creator the whole time. He turns and smiles at them. “I’ve been with you the whole time and you never figured it out huh?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Turns out Universe was the Cosmic Creator the whole time)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"No, I didn't.  You're telling me, you were Universe the whole time?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator chuckles “I was wondering if you’d figured it out after that I survived that light bomb attack.” “Also my name was a hint I mean come on who names their kid Universe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"You have a point there.  It's not really a common name."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I’m also surprised that your father didn’t figure it out either he was with me for 10 years”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li explains, "I just thought it was a name from a different people.  Just as Tyll'a and I don't have names of our own, because that's how the culture we were born into works."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I made my name Universe because I wanted to be with you and to know what it was like to be like you”. The Creator realizes “you don’t have your own names that’s horrible.” “You once asked me where I lived and that you’d like to visit me there well look around you this is my home and the source of my power and immortality.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li shakes his head.  "It's just the way our culture works.  Ana was my mother.  I'm her third son; hence, Ana'li."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Ah yes that makes sense.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“What ever happened to your mother?” The Creator asked “She knew that Universe and I were the same person.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((Tyll'a's or Ana'li's?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Ana’li’s)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li looks at Universe.  "She died peacefully many years ago.  You do realize how old I am, right?  In just a few decades, at most, I'll likely be joining her."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator lowers his head “she’s with me in my palace she lives with me forever in paradise.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I can bring her here if you’d like.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li shakes his head.  "The only reason I haven't joined her there yet, instead staying on this world, was to help my son.  But he doesn't need my help any more; he's strong enough to carry on my legacy on his own now."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Ok you ready to join me now?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Ana'li nods his head.  "Good luck...my son."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Ok” The Creator raises his hand a suddenly Ana’li looked just like Universe remembered him.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((How does Ana'li disappear?  Does he just vanish?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(He glows with golden light and fades away)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

In a glow of golden light, Ana'li fades.  "Father..."  Tears start to come to Tyll'a's eyes, but he wipes them away.  "He did all this for me...now he's with grandmother and Ayu."  ((Ayu being Tyll'a's sister, who died in a war eight years ago.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“You have me.” The Creator said. Wrapping his arms around Tyll’a fatherly.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Did you know that it was I who saved you when your anether was being drained?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"You're the one who blessed that arrow?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Yes that was me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"Thanks.  I really mean it.  I would have died if it weren't for you!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“You’re welcome and I couldn’t just let you die.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I don’t have many friends.” The Creator said tearing up “every time someone sees me they’re automatically on their knees and trying to keep me in a good mood but your father was my first true friend in millennia that actually treated me like a normal person.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“You’ll still be my friend right?” The Creator asked Tyll’a as he started to cry.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"Of course!  I know what it's like to not have friends, and I'd be glad to call you one."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Really I’d wouldn’t be any happier.” The Creator Smiles through tears.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“I’ve said it before but I’m going to say it again I have grown very fond of you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"As in?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“You’ve become like a son to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Tyll'a hugs the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator hugs him back


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"I know how that feels..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Have you grown fond of me or what?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"Two years ago, I found a young cat who had lost his family, homeless on the streets.  I took him in, and he became like a son to me.  And now..."  Tears start to come to Tyll'a's eyes, but this time of happiness.  "Now he's started a family of his own.  Two mates that love him...a new kit...I'm so proud of my son."

"So I know what it feels like because I've felt it myself."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

“Oh”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

"But yes, I am fond of you. You've become like the father i never had growing up."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Creator starts to cry with happiness


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((Tears of happiness or sadness?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Of happiness)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

((And to clarify, Tyll'a's son is not my character, but that of a close friend.  I was simply referencing some previous RPs that have become part of Tyll'a's official storyline.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 10, 2018)

darizo awakens inside some creatures belly "OH GOOD GOD"


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

The Creator waves hits hand and Darzio is teleported back into the Heart of the universe.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 11, 2018)

"where am i now?" darizo examines his environment "am i inside you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

The Creator looks at him “no this is the heart of the universe.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 11, 2018)

"oh sorry bout that haha" darizo again surveys his area "i dont know how but another eldritch being grabbed me i know i wasnt that thing we were fighting cause it was way to small to fit me"


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

“You’re welcome you should learn to dodge instinctively.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

“I could teach you both if you’d like come at me.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

“Come at me both of you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 11, 2018)

((Might not be able to respond for a bit due to RL))


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 11, 2018)

"um no thank you not really in the mood"


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2018)

“Ok” said The Creator looking very annoyed.


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

(Are you back yet?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

((Normally I'm at work at this time, but today I'm working from home, so I should be able to do something))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 12, 2018)

"alright so lets start a game plan cause as azothoth approaches its going to awaken more and more of its spawn by the time it gets here it'll probably plan on those thing to wipe everything out so it can devour with ease"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

Tyll'a looks to the Creator with his still-glowing blue eyes.  In his echoing voice, he asks, "What should we do?"

((The glowing blue eyes and the echoing voice will be a thing for the rest of the RP.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“We must train our powers” the creator declared powering up his areas flaring up almost blinding Tyll’a.(Yes the creator’s area has an area.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

(Power up with me)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

Tyll'a also powers up...


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“Ahhhhh”The Creator’s voice grew powerful and serious the voice he had when he created the universe. His eyes turned pure gold his scales pure white.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

Tyll'a's eyes also turn gold, and his hair and tail white.  Looking at his tail, he comments about how it now looks like the tail of a Moone instead of that of a Starr.

((The Moone family is another family of cats which tends to have dark fur and white hair and tails.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

Suddenly the creator’s auras became a blinding golden light. The Creator kept powering up because his transformation wasn’t over yet.


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

The Creator’s auras shaped themselves into a giant atom which lifted him up into the air causing a brilliant flash of purple light.


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

When the light died The Creator looks almost like Universe except his scales were a cosmic purple his eyes were still black and gold and his teeth were pure white “well what do you think?” The Creator asked


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

(Transform with me you’re a cosmic being now what does your cosmic form look like)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

((Thinking the golden eyes and white tail and hair is it.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

(Oh)


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

(Well what do you think of the Creator’s cosmic form)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

((I like it))

"It looks...different.  Kind of like how my tail has the color of a Moone's tail now?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“I like it.”the Creator said “I’d like to introduce you to some friends of mine from an alternate multiverse”opens up a portal and out comes Lord Beerus and Whis. “This is Lord Beerus and his assistant Whis.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“Now Lord Beerus is a god of destruction so don’t make him angry got it”The Creator warned.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

"Got it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“Good”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2018)

“Lord Beerus ,Whis  this is my student Tyll’a”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2018)

"It's nice to meet you both."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 13, 2018)

darizo creeps out of a corner "you do know that this isnt very healthy for a being like me i mean shit look at my face" as he creeps out a burning singe is plastered on his face


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Beerus looks at Darzio “And who are you supposed to be?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Darzio this is Lord Beerus he is a god of destruction so please don’t make him angry”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Whis says to Tyll’a “it’s nice to finally meet you too”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator powers up a bit more.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator powers up his cosmic form.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(The Creators Powering up Because he’s nervous could you reassure him)


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Tyll’a I’m very nervous.” The Creator says still powering up his scales flashing from purple to silver and back.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"It's going to be all right.  We're going to win this!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator is still powering up “I’m still nervous.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator’s scales become a stunning beautiful silver his eyes became more pronounced and his auras became one.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“What?” The Creator asked noticing everyone staring at him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(The Creator has unlocked ultra instinct)


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Tyll’a why is everyone staring at me?”The Creator asked as his eyes turn silver.even Lord Beerus looks interested.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator has unlocked ultra instinct and his scales steamed with the heat of the migatte no gokui.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"You keep changing.  And even I can sense that you're getting more powerful."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator looks at Tyll’a with his silver eyes “what color are my eyes?” The Creator asks as the heat he’s letting out grows more and more.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"Silver."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator looks stunned.”I have silver eyes”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Suddenly a tentacle smashes through the wall right behind them. Both the Creator and Whis instinctively dodge it The Creator doing some fancy flips.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Tyll’a look out” the Creator yells


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

Tyll'a also dodges the tentacle.  He draws his sword and tries to sever it.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator’s protective instinct kicks in. He slashes his hand thorough the tentacle in the instant that Tyll’a tries to sever it causing a wave of Ki to slice it in half.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator then lands next to Tyll’a breathing heavily.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Ahh”the Creator groans as his stamina wanes.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Tyll’a my stamina is fading fast. My human half can’t take the strain. Help me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"Are you OK?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

Tyll'a tries to heal the Creator, this time using his new cosmic powers.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Try....giving...me... some energy”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator’s son smashes through the wall landing next to Tyll’a “who are you?” The Universe the second asks Tyll’a as he gives his father energy.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(This is the first time that they meet )


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"I'm Tyll'a Starr.  Universe...no, the Creator...was a friend of father's."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“I’m Universe the second pleased to meet you But you can call me Universe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(You can call him Universe)


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Universe powers up his aura blazing with cosmic power.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 13, 2018)

"GODDAMMIT TURN THE LIGHTS DOWN I CANT HANDLE IT" darizo goes back into his corner "so lord beerus god of destruction you have a plan for upcoming threat?


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Beerus turns around “plan you never told me your name should I destroy you now?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Universe snoutpalms “why does he always have to destroy something?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Creator suddenly wakes up. “Hey lord Beerus those tentacles want to destroy the universe you won’t let them do your job right?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Beerus is still glaring at Darzio .


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Um Darzio I think you made him mad.” The Creator cringes waiting for something to get destroyed.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Somebody do something.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

The tentacles go straight for lord Beerus who shouts “Haki” instantly the tentacle were vaporized.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 13, 2018)

"aww cmon bub" darizo snakes his way out "you cant destroy pure darkness can you?" beerus attempts to hakai darizo with no effect "see no point in trying now lets get or plan in order"


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“Um Darizo I don’t think he was aiming at you”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“I’m not in ultra instinct anymore am I?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

((I don't know.  Is he?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(No)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

"I don't think so.  I don't know what it looks like, but you seem to be yourself again."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“The form I was just in with the silver eyes and scales that was ultra instinct”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

“I’m going to need some meditation” starts to meditate as rocks float off the ground. Suddenly he is glowing with an aura that was pure light.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(Try meditating with me)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

Tyll'a, too, tries to meditate.  "I haven't done this in a long time..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

More rocks float up


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2018)

(Try copying off of me)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 13, 2018)

((All right))

As Tyll'a meditates, some rocks float up around him as well.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

The Creator’s aura got brighter.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

The Creator starts to float up into the air.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator hears Tyll’a’s voice in his head


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

*Don’t panic I’m here*  the Creator thought.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

The Creator’s energy has created a shield around him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(You’re supposed to hear my thoughts as well because our minds are now one)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

_What's happening_? he thought, unfamiliar with hearing Universe' thoughts.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_Our minds are one _The Creator thought._You can hear my thoughts and I can hear yours._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(We can also sense each other’s emotions)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

_Wow...  So we have to defeat that darkness, right?_


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_Yes we do so stay__ calm _the Creator thought still maddeningly calm.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

_I'll try, but it will be hard.  After all, with my new strength, we don't want me to go Feral.  If that happens...you have my permission to take me down, even put me down if need be.
_
(("Going Feral" is what Tyll'a calls it when his anger takes over.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_No _the Creator thought _let your instincts take over that’s how ultra instinct works._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(The Creator is standing up now) _look letting your instincts take over is a very hard thing to do _the Creator takes a sip of blue tea that had appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_Here drink some blue tea it will calm your nerves._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

The Creator meditates with his hands cupped his thumbs pressed together his power level skyrocketing cracking through one of his limiting shells.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_The hard part about fighting darkness is that you have to stay calm darkness feeds off of fear,anger and hatred so how do you feel now._


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

Tyll'a drinks the blue tea.  _I wish I could just let my instincts take over again instead of my anger.  But that ability seems to be lost to me.  So I always try to remain calm, but sometimes the anger comes out anyway..._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_True but  ultra instinct is hard to abtain even harder to master but you’ve already mastered cosmic form and that’s hard enough to master._


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

_Thing is, I used to have something like it.  You know why I call it going Feral when my anger takes over?_


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_But ultra instinct is different according to Whis it is hard for even a god of destruction to master but yet I am close to mastering it. Ultra instinct makes it impossible for you to get hit.i achieved it just by being nervous maybe there is a way for you to use your anger to achieve ultra instinct._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

_Let me train you. _The Creator stops meditating and stands up “now you can stop meditating”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

Tyll'a stops meditating.  "You really think you can do that?  Then maybe my exile can finally end...not that I'd like to go back to live there, but I'd at least like to be allowed to visit."

((He was exiled from his adoptive homeland because he couldn't control his anger))


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

“Let’s find out” the Creator powers up his body glows and becomes silver once more. His eyes turn silver.the ultra instinct theme music starts up. “Does this make you angry?” The Creator asks Tyll’a.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

((What is the theme music?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(Look it up on you tube)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

((Can't really do that right now, but when I get the chance I will))


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

(Did you look it up yet)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

((Not yet; I've been really busy.))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 14, 2018)

((And I just listened to it.  It's pretty awesome!))

"No.  It doesn't."


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2018)

“Why not”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 14, 2018)

"ah im sorry hi lord beerus my name is darizo the decrepit it is a pleasure to make youre acquaintance along with you whis "


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

"It's not threatening me; it's not threatening my family."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

Suddenly Jiren came through the portal and fires a blast at Tyll’a but The Creator manages to smack it aside.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

The Creator now enraged starts to beat up Jiren suddenly the Creator’s stamina runs out again and the Creator collapses. Then Jiren sends a blast right at the Creator who can’t move


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

_Help me _the Creator thought.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "ah im sorry hi lord beerus my name is darizo the decrepit it is a pleasure to make youre acquaintance along with you whis "


Lord Beerus looked satisfied “Thank you so You’re the god of destruction of this universe?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

_Help me Tyll’a _the Creator sent telepathically,his eyes turning back to normal.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

"oh no I just took her died awhile ago that black goku fella really fucked shit up"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“Goku Black huh?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

"yeah the faggot killed our god of destruction and also wiped out half


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“Of the population of this universe?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

(The Creator is being threatened and he can’t move  Tyll’a do something)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

"no I mean THE WHOLE HALF its just nothing not even darkness it fucking weird I cant even explain it"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

((I was asleep IRL.))

Tyll'a lets out a low growl as a fire starts to burn in his eyes.  He draws his sword and charges at Jiren.

((Now he's done it.  The beast has been unleashed.))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

"now what is it" darizo looks to see tyll rushing at... JIREN THE GREY "SHIT WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING LORD BEERUS WHY IS HE HERE?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "now what is it" darizo looks to see tyll rushing at... JIREN THE GREY "SHIT WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING LORD BEERUS WHY IS HE HERE?"


((She isn't here.  Her son Tyll'a is.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“I don’t know “ says lord Beerus


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“Tyll’a no don’t challenge him.”The Creator gets an adrenaline rush and goes ultra instinct his eyes turning silver as he watches Tyll’a charge Jiren.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

Jiren knocks aside Tyll’a with just his glare


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

(Does tyll’a unlock ultra instinct)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

darizo stands up"Ok mr jiren lets dance MIST CLOAK" darizo's body  turns into vapor and goes down jirens throat "ill show you some universe 22 shit bub"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

Jiren blocks him with his glare. “You’re not worth my time.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 15, 2018)

"you cant block vapor jiren some of me will get in you" darizo reforms in front of jiren "hey why did you even come to our dinky little universe anyway?'


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“Because I sensed strength in him” points to the Creator “and I wanted to show him that I am stronger.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

“Me?”the Creator looked dumbfounded. “Why does everyone pick on me?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

The Universe said:


> (Does tyll’a unlock ultra instinct)



((No, and he never will.  There is no controlling the beast known as Feral Tyll'a.))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

Knocked aside like a toothpick, Feral Tyll'a tries to get up, but is simply too injured to do so.  He continues to growl at Jiren, regardless.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

The Creator gets up and as ultimate battle plays beats up Jiren faster than anyone’s eye can follow. “NO ONE HURTS MY FRIENDS!!!!” His scales and eyes turn pure silver and his aura turns a brilliant white for he has mastered ultra instinct.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

The Creator doesn’t seem to notice as he is completely engulfed with rage. He continues to beat up Jiren.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

Feral Tyll'a continues to growl as he tries and fails to get up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

The Creator continues to beat up Jiren while dodging his attacks


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

Then the Creator lets out a yell that sounds like it’s coming out of primitive being.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

(The fight is going much faster than anyone can see)


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2018)

The Creator finally punches Jiren through the portal back to his universe and seals it behind him then the Creator lands in front of Tyll’a “are you Ok?” The Creator looks crazed.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 15, 2018)

The fire disappears from Tyll'a's eyes, and his voice returns to normal.  "No...do I look OK to you?"  At closer inspection, both his legs are broken.

((And Feral Tyll'a is as close as Tyll'a is ever going to get to the Creator's Ultra Instinct power.  It's similar, in that both are creatures of pure instinct.  But it's not the same, and it's nowhere near as powerful.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator heals both of Tyll’a’s legs and then runs out of stamina again and passes  out landing on his face and breaking his nose.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Suddenly the portal opens back up and Goku comes through with two bags full of sensu beans “here give him a sensu bean” Goku says tossing a bag to Tyll’a.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 16, 2018)

"by the dark abyss what is happening" as darizo said that he was punched in the face by jiren sending him flying "weak"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

“Darzio use ultra instinct” says the Creator still on the ground


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator peals himself off the ground and charges Jiren and beats him up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

(The Creator needs a sensu bean)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a gives the Creator one of the strange beans.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator gets back up


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

"What were those beans?  And who are you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

“Those are sensu beans they heal all wounds and restore your stamina and that is Goku another one of my friends.” The Creator says while standing back up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

“You should eat one”


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

(They taste like fish)


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator then pulls a bag of sensu beans out of nowhere.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Jiren comes back as the Creator eats another sensu bean.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator tosses Darzio a sensu bean “here Darzio eat a sensu bean.” He says dodging Jiren’s attacks.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a eats one of the beans and is healed.  Seeing Jiren again, he tries to hold back his anger.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator starts to beat up Jiren some more


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

(He’s still in ultra instinct somehow)


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

“Tyll’a try to tap into your instinct.” The Creator says still beating up Jiren


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a nods and the fire once again starts to burn in his eyes, as he is no longer holding back his anger.  He growls out, "I won't let you hurt him any more!" before drawing his sword and joining the Creator in the fight.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Jiren goes full power.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator runs out of stamina and gets punched by Jiren


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Goku catches him


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Then goku feeds the Creator another sensu bean.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a starts attacking Jiren with both his sword and his magic.  Fire, lightning, earth, and wind, all used against Jiren.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

Jiren blocks all of them with his glare.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator still in ultra instinct charges Jiren and beats him up with full powered ultra instinct.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a growls out, "My attacks are doing nothing!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2018)

The Creator says “don’t think let your instincts do the talking.” Then dodges Jiren’s fist.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Tyll'a sends out another flurry of spells and sword strikes.  He is letting his instincts do the talking, and has been the entire fight.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

Suddenly The Creator thought he saw Tyll’a’s eyes turn silver.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

((He didn't, since that's not how Tyll'a's eyes express his Feral state.  The fire in his eyes that I mentioned earlier?  That is.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(Like I said he thought Tyll’a’s eyes turned silver)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

((Ah.  I must have misread.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“You’re still thinking about dodging surrender both offense and defense to your instincts.” The Creator said still dodging “I created you and your ancestors personally They could do it and I know you can too. “You have my power in your blood.” “You don’t have to unlock ultra instinct just a form that allows you to use it.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator runs out of stamina and drops out of ultra instinct and collapses to the ground out cold.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(He’s completely out of stamina)


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

Goku joins the fight


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator manages to eat a sensu bean and completely drained struggles to stand up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator noticed that Tyll’a’s eyes looked red.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator eats another sensu bean.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

Tyll'a growls unintelligibly as his Feral state takes complete control.  Now fully a creature of instinct, Feral Tyll'a does know one thing: Jiren is a threat to his survival and thus must die.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator has an oh crap look on his face as he eats three more sensu beans and goes ultra instinct to interfere before someone gets seriously hurt.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

Feral Tyll'a instinctively tries to fight Jiren with his sword...


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator zooms toward them at faster than light speed punching Jiren so hard that he is sent flying through the portal and it closes behind him.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

With the threat to his life gone, Tyll'a's Feral state starts to fade.

"What have I done..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator looks Tyll’a right in the eye and he sees Tyll’a’s whole life flash in front of him. “It’s ok I’m here now.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"I went completely Feral...there's a reason I try not to tap into that power.  And now you see why I was exiled."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“I felt the same way when I first tapped into ultra instinct I felt scared not knowing what I was doing.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“I’m sorry I didn’t foresee this when I gave your ancestors such power but there is a way....” “no too dangerous the last time I did this I ended up in my Universe form.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"Yeah.  That side of me is too dangerous, which is why I keep it buried."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator continues to mutter to himself slipping into his native tongue while pacing back and forth clearly agitated about something.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(He’s talking about something completely different)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

((Tyll'a doesn't know that!))


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(Tyll’a should ask him what’s wrong)


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(He speaks in his native language when he’s nervous about something and he forgets that there are people in the room with him.)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"Is something wrong?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator answers in his native language.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"I can't understand what you're saying. "


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(If he answers in his native language again feel free to slap him)


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator again answers in his native language.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator hadn’t realized he was speaking in his native tongue yet.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"Universe, you're talking in a language I don't know!"

((That would be out of character for him though))


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator finally looks at him realizing that Tyll’a was still there switching to English he says “sorry I forgot that you were in here.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“I was thinking about going to my birth place but that would be too dangerous and too private but I have no choice.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“We’re going to the soul of the universe also where I was born.” Said the Creator looking embarrassed.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

"Are you sure you want me to come with you?  What if I go Feral again?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“It has the power to control that”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

((Well, since this RP is non-canon for Tyll'a anyway, I might as well explore that.  Even though in canon, he will never be able to fully control his Feral state.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

((Yeah, some things have already happened here that have been confirmed will never happen in canon, like Tyll'a regrowing his right eye.))

"It really can help?  Then maybe my exile will finally end..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

“Yes it will work this time now stand closer to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 17, 2018)

Tyll'a stands closer to the Creator...


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2018)

The Creator starts to glow and shimmer


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"What's happening?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

The Creator has become pure energy which is his true form. He then pulls Tyll’a into a hug and they both disappear.


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“We are going to the soul of the universe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

They appear in the soul of the universe.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"This is the soul of the universe?"

((What does it look like?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

(It looks like what each person desires) “Yes this is the soul of the universe also my birth place.” The Creator said still in energy form.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

Tyll'a looks around.  He sees a green forest, as well as four cats that he knows well.  One of them is Ana'li; the others are Tyll'a's mother, sister, and son.

((His greatest desire is a peaceful life with his family.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

The Creator however sees what it really looks like a lush green field full of peaceful power. “I was born here” the Creator said smiling sadly. (Tyll’a’s desire is almost allowing him to see the true form of the soul of the universe.)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"Why are you sad?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“Because it’s been a long time since I’ve been here and it’s good to know that there’s still a sacred place and my mother died giving birth to me right here where we’re standing.”The Creator stops and closes his eyes “Yes I can still smell her sent a delicious smell of lemongrass and the ocean breeze.” The Creator starts to cry. “You’re lucky kid you have a family who love you I never got to know my own mother she used to say to me that no matter what she’d always be proud of me. Now I have no real family I’m... alone.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

Tyll'a hugs the Creator.  "I know what it's like to be alone like that.  I've been there...twice.  But you're not alone."


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“But I’ve been alone all my life but I guess you know my pain.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“Have you noticed my form yet?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"I have...I can't seem to see you, but the large amount of aether I sense must be you!  And yes, I know what it's like to not have a family.  After Ayu...my sister...died, mother got lost at sea, and I had thought I was the last Starr.  I thought that for five years.  And then after I got exiled, I felt all alone all over again."


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“This is what I actually look like.” The Creator stands in the shade so that Tyll’a can see him better “this better?” The Creator asked


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"I still can't see you...oh wait, there you are!  But I can only see you out of my right eye."  ((He can't see pure energy out of his natural eye, but he can out of the one that Universe grew him.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“This is my true form how I looked  when I was born.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

“Sometimes I spend so much time in this form I forget what I look like.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2018)

Then the Creator absorbs some of the energy and becomes semi pure energy becoming more visible to Tyll’a revealing a handsome dragon. “You’re staring” the now handsome Creator says.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2018)

"You're a dragon?  I thought you were a hybrid!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“I’m not a pure dragon .” The Creator says bending slightly.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

(He’s 20 feet tall and has a wingspan of 40 feet and his pupils are now reptilian.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“We’re going to train.” The Creator says getting into his fighting stance two fingers bent in front of him two fingers bent at his chest.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

A look of fear is briefly seen on Tyll'a's face, but is quickly replaced by one of determination.  "For a second there I thought you were going to eat me."

He gets into a fighting stance, though he doesn't draw his sword, instead shedding his gloves to reveal his claws.  On his left hand, the claw on his middle finger is shorter than normal.  And if the Creator looks hard, he could see that Tyll'a's right arm doesn't have as much movement as his left.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator chuckles “I’m not going to eat you  my race of dragons are actually nice once you get to know us.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“What happened to your finger?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"Oh, that.  I lost that claw on a hunt.  It's growing back, but it's still shorter than the others."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“And your arm looks injured.” The Creator uses his X-ray vision to check and winces “What happened to your arm?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator eats a blade of grass. “Delicious” he says turning sideways reviling some scarring that Tyll’a never noticed before.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

Tyll'a reveals a large, nasty looking scar on his right shoulder.  "Someone mistook me for my son."  If the Creator can see Tyll'a's son, there are clear differences in hair and skin color between father and son.  "The person was trying to kill him, but he almost killed me instead.  Mother told me that the sword severed some of the nerves in my shoulder."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator starts to wince in pain. His hand shoots up to cover his upper arm.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"Are you OK?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator walks over to him and shows him a scar on his upper arm “battle scar acting up again hurts like crazy.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"So we both have battle scars."  Tyll'a sends some cosmic healing magic the Creator's way.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator then kneels in front of Tyll’a also revealing a big scar that goes through one of his eyes.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“It won’t heal I’ve tried everything that scar is permanent.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Kid I’ve been in more battles than you think.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

((Which arm and eye are the scars on?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

(Left eye right arm)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"You have scars in a lot of the same places I do, but yours is on the other eye..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“During one of my many fights someone tried to kill me but I flung up my arm and the blade exploded and some shrapnel got caught in the left side of my face almost lost my eye good thing dragon scales are tougher than they look huh.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"That's how I lost my eye too, but with my sword blocking a bullet instead of my arm blocking a sword."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Well I’m an impure dragon our scales are like diamond,hard.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

Tyll'a nods.  "At least none of the shards went into your eye."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator nods stands up turns around revealing a big nasty looking scar down the middle of his back and starts to walk away.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"What's wrong?"  Tyll'a is concerned for the dragon he has come to call a friend.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Oh you noticed the scar on my back that’s how your father saved me I had gotten stabbed in the back by an enemy and the blade broke inside me so your father took the sword you now own and cut my back open and removed the blade shard.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“I owe him for that.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator yells and falls on his face having tripped.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Ow could you heal that scar on my back that one can be healed.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

Tyll'a does exactly that.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Thank you.” The Creator says still on his face.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Could you help me up this is embarrassing.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

He then falls through the ground “OWWWWWWWWW!” “Hey it’s my home.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“I think I broke my face.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

Once again, Tyll'a heals the Creator, then helps him up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“Thanks I seem to keep braking my face I don’t know why” trips an falls on his butt this time. “Ok this is new.” Says the Creator now flat on his back.the Creator hears a cracking sound “Ow I think that was my wing. My wing’s not supposed to look like that.” Blood spirts out. “Uhhhh” the Creator passes out from the sight of his own blood which is green.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

Tyll'a heals the Creator yet again.  "At this rate, I'll be more like Ayu than father!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator wakes up still on his back.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

“I know this is going to sound strange but could you bring me a blade of grass.” The Creator says still on his back but somehow ends up on his face again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2018)

The Creator tries to get up only to end up rolling down the hill he was on and getting extremely bruised in the process “Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow” Slams face first into a tree “Ow” he says ending up with two black eyes,a broken nose ,a bloody lip and getting knocked out.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 19, 2018)

"A blade of grass?  Okay...oh wait, you need healing again!"  Tyll'a once again sends some cosmic healing the Creator's way, and picks a blade of grass, waiting for him to recover before giving it to him...


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“Thanks.” The Creator says waking up and eating the blade of grass.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

The Creator tries standing up again only to end up on his back. “Um a little help here.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

Tyll'a helps the Creator up.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“Thanks “


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

"You're welcome.  And yeah, if this keeps up I'll be following Ayu's path, not father's.  Still, why were you getting injured so much?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“I swear I’m not trying to “


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

Trips and falls on face “Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“I’m okay”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

"Still, I'm worried."  Tyll'a helps the Creator up.  "Something is causing you to keep getting injured!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“What makes you think that?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

The Creator realizes that he dislocated his right arm somehow and cracks it back into its socket. “That’s better.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

"You don't usually get injured this much; this only started when we got here!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“I’m still not used to this form”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

"Ah.  Just like my problem with stairs right after I lost my eye?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“Sort of  I can’t seem to figure out how my muscles work.” The Creator says falling flat on his face “the grass smells good by the way.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“Would you help me up I can’t breathe.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“I’m on my face again”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

The Creator ends up rolling down the hill again “ahhh help me.” Crash! “Ow stupid tree.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

“I swear this form is going to be the death of me.” The Creator painfully finally stands up straight only to get clocked on the head by a coconut. “Ow.” “Tyll’a I’m...down here.” Falls unconscious.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

Tyll'a heals the Creator yet again...


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2018)

The Creator is still unconscious.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 20, 2018)

"Even with my cosmic powers, my healing isn't enough!"

Tyll'a's mother, sister, and father walk up to him.  Ayu is the first to speak.  "Elements, please aid us in this time of need!"  With a stream of water, she sends some healing magic at the Creator as she does so.
"I won't let him die!"  Tyll traces a pattern in a book she holds, causing healing to flow from it as well.
"You've been a great friend, Universe.  I won't let all this be for nothing."  Ana'li channels magical energy through his focus, healing the Creator.

With all four of them working together, will it be enough?


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator goes into a more peaceful slumber. His body relaxes accidentally smacking Tyll’a with his wing in the face sending him flying into a tree. “Sorry buddy.” The Creator mutters as he starts to glow with the healing energies of all four.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

(The Creator’s absorbing the healing energy)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

((Which was exactly my idea.))

All four Starrs (well, actually three Starrs and one Qozu) continue to heal the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator’s sore draconian muscles start to heal. Suddenly the soul of the universe starts to show The Creator’s life before he met them. His birth,his battles,the day he almost lost his son.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Suddenly Universe jr shows up and helps heal his father by calling on the power of the soul of the universe’s peace.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

Tyll'a realizes that the Creator's life had been much like his own, as everyone continued to heal the injured dragon.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator starts to glow even brighter.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The soul of the universe then showed something else the event that led up to the fateful day when he met Tyll’a’s father and became his friend and mentor.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

((Oh?  What's that event?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

(During the battle when the creator almost died and almost lost his left eye.)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

((Ah.))

"So father saved you, just like my son saved me..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator weakly nods


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“I’ve....used too much power.” The Creator says weakly “shh dad get some rest.” Universe jr says


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"He's right.  Is there an infirmary near here?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Yes... over there” the Creator points with his wing to the infirmary that has just appeared.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Can... you carry me...or am... I too heavy?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

All four cats work together to carry the dragon to the infirmary.  "Don't do what father or I would do."


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator loses consciousness.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Creator wakes up to a familiar voice. “Son I can’t lose you.” “Mom?” He looks to see his mother who he thought died giving birth to him a beautiful 20 foot tall dragon with silver scales and gorgeous green eyes with golden pupils and 30 feet of silver green wings that were folded along her back. “Hello sweetheart.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

Tyll'a looks at the new dragon.  "You're Universe's mother?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Yes I am” she said. Smiling at Tyll’a  the Empress  asks “has he used up too much energy again?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The empress then walks over to her son “I missed you where’s dad?” the Creator asked opening his beautiful crystalline eyes with silver pupils.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Hold him still please” the Empress said to Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

Tyll'a holds his friend still.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Then the Empress pulls on The Creator’s body cracking all the bones in his body.“Ow” the Creator yells “mom no more ow please stop that hurts!” Then the Creator blacks out.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Could you get me a sensu bean please?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Then The Creator’s brother came in to see what all the commotion was about then did a double take “oh it’s you Hey Tyll’a how you been?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"I've been worried about Universe.  I've been healing him so much you'd swear I was Ayu! And sure."  Tyll'a gets one of the beans and gives it to the Empress.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Thank you” she said feeding it to the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Um sorry about trying to kill you earlier.” The Prince said.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"After all I've been through?  I'm used to it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Dad saw the whole thing and he wanted me to apologize but I feel bad about it as it is sorry you don’t have the honor of meeting dad he’s kind of busy at the moment.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

Suddenly a muscular 30 foot tall dragon comes in “What’s going on in here.” He had The creator’s charming smile and his wingspan but that was it The emperor had shimmering golden scales and diamond eyes with crystallize pupils. And gold and white wings. “Oh hey it’s  Tyll’a right?” Grinning at Tyll’a with his perfect teeth.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"Hello.  You're Universe's father?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“Why yes I am, glad to finally meet you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"You too.  I'm Tyll'a Starr."


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“I’m the Emperor.” “Nice to meet you Tyll’a starr.” The Emperor extends his clawed hand.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

Tyll'a shakes the Emperor's hand.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

The Emperor looks weary. “If you would excuse me I’ve got to get some sleep Tyll’a you can stay with us if you want.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

"Thanks."


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2018)

“You’re welcome.” The Emperor sat down on his bed lied down and promptly passed out.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 21, 2018)

Tyll'a, too, needs some sleep.  He lies down on the floor and falls asleep.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator wakes him up later by standing above him chewing on a sensu bean that his mother had given him rather loudly while staring at Tyll’a.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a wakes up.  "Oh, hello Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Crunch crunch crunch gulp “oh hello Tyll’a did I miss anything?” The Creator said his crystalline eyes looking unfocused a second layer of skin tissue over his eyes.(He’s not fully awake.)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Not much.  I met your father though."


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

I now will perform a magic trick before your very eyes gorgeous ladies.              And gentelmen including  friends and lovers along with relatives suddenly I turn into a gaint and beautiful blue water horse and then into a huge majestic  water blue dragon.                                         And then I'am back to my dark haired of a beauty with pale skin and who is a tallish and willowy woman in a silky and puffy blue gown.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

So how it that for an awesome magic trick lovely peeps???                                                 I know for a fact that you all have never seen a shape shifting Water Kelpie Horse with mad magic skills before sweethearts.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"No, I haven't."  The cat's voice echoes as he speaks, and his eyes are glowing blue.  His hair and tail are as white as snow.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Come on lusty people I don't bite aleast not without an invitation first darlings why hi there you very cute blue eyed and haired white kitty cat sugarplum  Electra says after spotting the cat so would you like to see more honey says Electra The Half Sea Witch???


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

((He's not blue.  His eyes are, but his hair and tail are white.  If you've ever played WoW, think of Jaina Proudmoore; I imagine his hair and tail to be the same shade as her hair.  And for the same reason.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“You met dad that’s great.” The Creator said waking up fully.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"I take it he doesn't meet new people often?"


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Naughty baby I'am sorry about that my bad SP Duckie so are you still annoyed with me dear lover boy???


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“He’s busy most of the time.” The Creator says accidentally walking the wrong way into a wall “oops wrong way ug I hate being groggy.” He says almost walking into Tyll’a “Sorry I’m a little groggy could you help me get to the bathroom it’s just up stairs I need to splash some water into my face.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a turns to look at the horse.  "I'm already seeing someone, and I don't think she would want to see you flirting with me.  I'm Tyll'a Starr, by the way."

((Thankfully for the horse, she won't see the flirting, since I'm not sure FA Forums would allow me to use her in this RP.))


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Handsome sugar it's very nice to met you Tylla you sexy feline my name Is Electra I hope you don't mind me calling you extremely good looking sweet stuff???


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Then The Creator  turns around “hi I’m The Creator but you can call me Universe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Actually, I'd rather not see you get hurt.  Mona is very possessive of me."

((I don't have much to go on with Mona's personality because she's still very much in the process of being written.  But I do know that she probably wouldn't tolerate people flirting with her Tyll'a.))


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Electra helps The Creator go to the bathroom with Tylla so sorry about that Dragon I did not mean to be so rude I just got really caught up in my flirting sweetie so do you feel better now The Creator???


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Thank you” the Creator says splashing water in to his face “just woke up”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Sorry I couldn't help you Universe.  I was just making sure she didn't get hurt."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“That’s Ok I just needed to wake myself up some more I’m okay now.” The Creator says his eyes focused now.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"That's good to hear."  Turning to the horse, he tells her, "So please, don't flirt with me."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“So you said you met dad?” The Creator says coming down the stairs.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a nods.  "Right before I fell asleep on the floor."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Was he nice to you?” “What did he look like?” The Creator notices the look on Tyll’a’s face “he’s standing right behind me isn’t he?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Yes, he was nice to me.  And yes, he's right behind you!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator turns around and there he was hugging him. “Dad I missed you.” The Creator said hugging his dad back.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Then the Creator said something to his father in his native tongue.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Emperor replied in the same draconian language.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator looks sad and angry he asked his father something in the dragon-tongue.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Emperor confirmed it in the ancient draconian.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator looks at Tyll’a with tears in his eyes “my kind is dying out please help us”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“We’re the only ones left of the draconian species.” The Creator said collapsing onto the floor.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"What do you need?" asks Tyll'a. 
Tyll adds, "Even though the war is over...even though we won...it was too little, too late.  The Starr family is dying out as well."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“It’s not just that my race is being killed faster than we can reproduce and I just learned that my wife was murdered by humans.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“We must  protect the dragons at all costs they say we’re evil but they’re the evil ones attacking us while we’re minding our own business.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Your wife...what was her name?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"And what did her killer look like?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Her name was Peace and her killer was a male warrior who was muscular and had a 12 gauge shotgun she never stood a chance.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"For a moment I thought it might be someone I know, but he wouldn't use a shotgun.  He also isn't fully human.  He's a hybrid like you, Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I just lost the love of my life...What do you mean there’s someone like me?!” The Creator said still on the floor.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I thought humans were kind but then one goes and murders my wife and he gets hailed as a hero I don’t think so she was trying to protect our son I think he should pay for what he did I think it’s payback time.” The Creator’s eyes were full of rage suddenly his father was on top of him trying to wrestle him to the ground. “Help me!” The Emperor cried as The Creator struggled to  get free. “Ow hey what’s the big idea dad get off.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Emperor asks Tyll’a “could you talk some sense into him please?” As he casualty knocks out the Creator and ties him up and tapes his mouth shut. Then locks the Creator in a closet.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator wakes up in a closet “mmmmmmmmmmmmph mmmmmph” _Tyll’a help me. Please I really can’t breathe. My dad’s gone crazy. Does anyone in your family know how to pick locks?_


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator then thought _get mother if anyone would help me she would._


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"What was that for?  He wasn't going Feral or anything, and even if he were, he can control it!"  Tyll'a runs to get the Creator's mother.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Empress turns around and sees Tyll’a standing there with a worried expression “what’s wrong” a horrifying thought hit her “ where’s Universe?” She asked Tyll’a bending down.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"He's in trouble!  Follow me!"  Tyll'a leads the Empress back to where her son needs her.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a nods.  "Help him...I'll keep an eye out!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Empress unlocks the door with a powerful key spell the door opens to reveal a passed out Creator bound and gagged. “Oh my gosh” “HONEY!!” She yelled angrily “What have I told you about tying up our children and locking them in the closet?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Could you cut him free please?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a nods before using his sword to cut the Creator free.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Empress angrily yells at her husband.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator is still unconscious. _Tyll’a thank you can you please remove the tape from my mouth?_


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Just then Chaos came in to the room “holy crap what happened in here?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a removes the tape from the Creator's mouth before he looks up.  "Who are you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I’m his brother we met like yesterday.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Father did it again didn’t he father sometimes does this and mother always yells at him for it.” “I don’t think father’s awake when he does it.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

The Creator suddenly wakes up gasping for air “Thank you Tyll’a you saved me.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

Chaos says “get him to the infirmary quick.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"You're welcome.  And if he's not awake when he does it...this is not good."  Tyll'a rushes the Creator to the infirmary.  Again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Why?” The Protecter says rushing after them.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Because if he's not awake, then he's not in control of himself!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“He’s not fully asleep! You saw what he’s really like when he’s aware of what he’s doing.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"What do you mean?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“When he’s half asleep he sometimes forgets what his sons look like.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"There has to be something we can do to help him then...I mean, how can he forget what his own sons look like?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I’ve been wondering that myself maybe we can put a family photo next to his bed or something.” “Besides you forgot what I looked like.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"I did.  It's hard for me to tell dragons apart.  And other species have had a hard time telling Ayu and mother apart before...before it became easy."  Tyll'a's ears droop.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Something bad happened didn’t it.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Yeah.  Ayu was killed by humans."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Ouch I bet you already herd that my sister-in law was murdered by a human.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I’m guessing that’s what my brother was ranting about down here.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"Yeah.  I was worried it might have been one of my friends, but it wasn't."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“I’m guessing he was thinking about getting revenge.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

Tyll'a reveals the scar on his shoulder once again.  "I hope he doesn't get himself injured trying to get it..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Yikes I hope he doesn’t get killed” “I almost lost him before never again.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"I'm not going to let him get killed."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Good I want him to come home in one piece understand.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 22, 2018)

"I understand.  And I protect my friends, even if it means I end up in the infirmary myself."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2018)

“Good I don’t want to lose my brother.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

Tyll adds in, "I've had to bring him back from the brink of death twice because he was so much more focused on protecting the rest of the clan than on protecting himself!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Yeah that’s my brother alright always being selfless.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

((Who was that supposed to be?  Because with how it's written, it could be Universe's brother...or Tyll'a's sister.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

(It’s universe’s brother)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

((Since Tyll's comment was referring to her son, not Universe.))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"I was talking about Tyll'a..." Tyll tells Chaos.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Oh just to let you know when he wakes up he’s going to be really hungry.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

The Creator finally wakes up “I’m starving.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Here brother eat this” gives him a tray full of food a dragon would love.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

The Creator gobbles it up “Thank you all of you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Especially you Tyll’a thank you for getting me out of that closet.” He says looking at Tyll’a “are you ready to get justice for my wife?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

The Creator then sees his mother “Thank you mother you saved me.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Then the Creator sees his father and screams so loud it makes everyone jump and Chaos slap his brother in the face.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Sorry brother reflex”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“FO KRAH DIIN” the Creator said accidentally freezing his brother. “Oops.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“YOL TOOR SHUL” He shouts breathing fire and thawing out his brother.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

(Tyll’a where are you?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

((I was asleep ))


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

(Oh)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"Of course I'm ready.  Mother and I were just telling Chaos that when you woke up."


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Why did brother smack me in the face?” The Creator asked “that hurt!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"I think your scream startled him."


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“ sorry dad startled me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"He kind of startled me too."


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“ this is the fourth time I’ve ended up in an infirmary”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"Well, that's a lot better than me.  I've been there so many times, I've lost count."


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Why did dad knock me out then stuff me  in the closet?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“I feel so weak. Tyll’a can you help me up I need to get something.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

"I don't know why.  But I don't like it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“I didn’t appreciate it ether.” The Creator said trying to get up and ending up on the floor on his back.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

Suddenly there was a loud zipping sound and the Creator was screaming in pain.“Owwwwwwwwwwww!! my leg oh my leg.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

There’s an arrow in The Creator’s left leg. “Get it out! it stings!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

Tyll'a works the arrow out.  "Who did that?"  His mother then checks for poison.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“I don’t know” the Creator’s now breathing heavily his forehead beaded with sweat.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“My leg feels numb and it really hurts!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“I don’t feel too good” the Creator moans passing out.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

((I'm guessing it was poisoned?  Tyll would know))


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

(Yes but It’s a special poison made from the blood of a slain dragon)


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

The Creator starts foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2018)

“That poison is going to kill him if we don’t give him the antidote”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 23, 2018)

Tyll tells them, "I'll try to keep him alive while Tyll'a finds the antidote!"

"Um, where would I find the antidote?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“It’s in the antidote cabinet in a blue bottle.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Chaos catches an arrow headed for Tyll’a’s head without looking.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“You're welcome”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Then chaos sees  humans barge in”now this is more like it!”and he starts kicking their butts.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Then the Emperor says “I’ve got this save your brother!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Tyll’a the antidote!” Chaos throws him the antidote “catch!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Chaos just threw you the antidote)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

"Thanks."  Tyll'a gets the antidote and gives it to Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator relaxes and goes into a peaceful sleep.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“It may take a while before his metabolism kicks in” Chaos said suddenly standing next to Tyll’a hoping that he doesn’t get hit by the cat.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Chaos was not standing there before)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Tyll'a then turns to the humans, drawing his sword.  As the fire returns to his eyes, he attacks while growling out, "This is for Ayu!  And this is for Universe!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“I will join you “ Chaos says pulling two swords out of nowhere. And then the color drains  from his face “Tyll’a do you feel that?” He said with terror in his voice.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Tyll’a” the Emperor says with a grin “I didn’t know you were a warrior too” the Emperor then pulls out a glowing spear of power and throws it at the humans there was a massive explosion.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“I’m glad you could join us” the Emperor said panting.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

"I'll explain later!"  Letting his instincts guide him, he fights the encroaching humans with both sword and spell.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator suddenly wakes up and when he opens his eyes they’re the pure silver of ultra instinct


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator then flips off the floor kicking a human who was about to stab Tyll’a in the back. “Gotcha covered there buddy”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator then catches a spear coming at him and with a flick of his wrist flings the human holding it into his comrade.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Tyll'a continues to let his instincts guide him.  His sword is now red with blood, and still he does not stop fighting.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator continues to dodge,deflect and attack all instinctively suddenly he sees his father drugged by a drug arrow. “RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Tyll’a help father”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ayu tells the Creator, "Tyll'a's gone completely Feral.  I'll help your father."  She gives the Emperor the antidote and follows it up with her healing waters as she removes the arrow.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator rolls his silver eyes “Thank you I owe you big time”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

Then the Creator looks over and does a double take “is that a dragon?” He asks while snapping a spear in half with his hand without looking.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

(I want to join in QwQ. Rogue would have so much fun.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

(But can I? Your story has gone so far, it confuses me.)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

((Fine with me!))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

(Okie. But tell me where are you guys?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(The soul of the universe)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

( :/ How do I do this...)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Can your character use instant transmission)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

(No. He’s very skilled in fighting, and his inner demon can make him a more violent and crazy warrior. His Hidden blades can turn into longswords, and anything else that needs to be used in the current situation.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Can he teleport in any way)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

((My character also has that kind of inner demon.  In fact, that side of him is in control right now!))


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(And my character is going to have to beat him up in a moment)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

The Universe said:


> (Can he teleport in any way)


(No, he can’t use that type of magic)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Then my character is going to have to open up a portal)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

(Ok, also, I live in a different time zone, so please don’t rush me to type something, I might be sleeping >w<)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Let’s do this ok got it)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Do I have to beat up Tyll’a?” The Creator asks dodging more attacks.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

"That would probably make things worse.  We might have to subdue him, though."

((Since if the Creator were to beat Feral Tyll'a up, he would instinctively turn his sword on the Creator.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“ anyone have any ideas on how we can do that?” The Creator asks still dodging attacks.

(He wouldn’t be able to hit The Creator since he has ultra instinct plus there’s only one human standing.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator stands in front of Tyll’a unmoving. “Tyll’a calm down I’m okay” the Creator says. “I don’t want to fight you but I will if I have to.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Feral Tyll'a runs his sword through the last human.

"Universe?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Tyll’a What has gotten into you?” The Creator gets into fighting stance.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ayu explains.  "He's gone Feral, completely under the control of instinct and anger."

((Would Ana'li know about Ultra Instinct?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

(Yes actually the Creator tried to teach Ana’li but he never quite mastered it yet)


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Tyll’a let the anger go I did,look I know what happened to you in the past may be dark but that’s the past it’s already happened it’s time to move forward.” The Creator steps forwards


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ana'li tells the Creator, "It seems to be my son's equivalent to your own Ultra Instinct."

Tyll'a asks the Creator, "But how?  I've tried to let the anger go, but it always comes back!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“I’m not saying that it’s going to be easy but I know this: you can do it!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator tells Ana’li “but ultra instinct isn’t born from anger and I’m not the only one who’s able to use it any race can do it.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ayu says, "He can't do it alone, though."


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“I know” the Creator said.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ayu continues.  "My time among the living may be over, but that doesn't mean I can't still help!"  With those words, her body dissipates, revealing her true form as a spirit.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“See if you can do something” the Creator said.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

Ayu's spirit settles around Tyll'a.  The fire in his eyes turns silver, then expands to cover up the blue.

In both his own voice and Ayu's at the same time, Tyll'a says, "We feel...more at peace than we ever have."


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Good now lets see if you can use ultra instinct” the Creator gets back into fighting stance.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

((That's exactly what he's doing!))

"We already are.  As long as we're together, we can do what neither of us could alone!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Come at me bro” the Creator says powering up his ultra instinct.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

The Starrs do exactly that.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

“Are you going to hit me any time soon”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

((They just did in my last post.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator dodges then throws a punch.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

The Starrs in turn dodge, then throw a punch of their own.  They're not using Tyll'a's claws, though; just his fist.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator dodges the punch


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

They continue dodging the Creator's attacks, while throwing punches of their own.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2018)

The Creator caches one of their punches and throws them across the room.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

As they land, they say, "We don't think Tyll'a alone - even Feral - could have lasted this long against you.  But we're not done yet!"  They send a blast of wind laced with cosmic power at the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator dodges it and fires the most powerful beam of cosmic energy at them


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Is that all you’ve got?” The Creator asks while doing backflips.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"We know we're not as good as you.  But we have what it takes now!"  They get up and once again start throwing punches at the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator keeps dodging “let’s see how you do at this speed” the Creator starts moving faster than light.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

But still they continue, even after Tyll'a, even Feral, would have tired.  "Is this the power of Ultra Instinct?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Yes this is the power of Ultra Instinct” the Creator says as he attacks,blocks and dodges all instinctively.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

As do the Starrs.  "We didn't know that we could do this simply by controlling Tyll'a's Feral state!"

((Which they can only do while fused; luckily, this fusion is permanent.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“First you have to master it” the Creator says punching them into the far wall. “You’re still thinking about your attacks.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

(The creator’s flying now)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"But if we don't think about our attacks, won't we lose control again?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“No you won’t”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

(Still waiting for my entrance, though there’s no rush. ^w^ It’s very interesting to see you two and only you two in the RP)


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“That’s enough for now” the Creator says landing. “ there’s someone I would like you to meet but I’m going to have to open a portal”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Miiraak” The Creator says his eyes flaring with energy and a portal opens up.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

Aaron was walking around a little park, minding no one’s business except his own, when a huge portal appears in front of him! 

“Rogue, what do you do?”

“I dunno. I didn’t do this. I couldn’t even think of having this much power.”

“Well, should we go in?” Aaron readies the blades atrached on his hands.

“Eh, I don’t see why not.” The ghost says casually and posesses Aaron. “But as long as I get to do things my way. You can take he back seat.”

_“Oh alright.”_ Now Aaron is the ghost and Rogue is the Shiba. 

Rogue walks into the portal casually.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator sees a Shiba walk through the portal he had made and he goes into fighting stance.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Ayu's spirit disappears into Tyll'a, and his eyes once again turn blue.  "What happened?  And where's Ayu?"  He sees the Shiba.  "Who are you?  And if you did anything to my sister..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Tyll’a now is not the time” the Creator says not looking at the cat. “_Wo los hi? Piraak hi Dovahzul? Dreh hi tinvaak Sarodaaluv?” _He asks the Shiba in dragon tongue.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“I’m as confused as all of you. Where the hell am I, and why am I here. And no, I have no idea where your sister went.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Tyll'a's ears drop.  "I can't lose her...not again..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Rek los ko hi; she is in you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"So she's really gone...just like eight years ago."  Tears start to come to his eyes.

((He misunderstood; he thought the Creator was saying she's dead.  Which, to be fair, she is.  But Tyll'a doesn't know her spirit is literally inside him.))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “_Wo los hi? Piraak hi Dovahzul? Dreh hi tinvaak Sarodaaluv?” _


“I. DO. NOT. SPEAK. YOUR. LANGUAGE. Where am I?!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Tyll'a is too busy trying to keep back tears to answer.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator roars back “I WILL NOT BE SPOKEN TO LIKE THAT!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"Universe, what's going on?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“This is the soul of the universe and it will be treated with the respect it deserves.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“He is being disrespectful that’s what’s happening!” The Creator says standing up to his full height.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> The Creator roars back “I WILL NOT BE SPOKEN TO LIKE THAT!”


“So you do speak English. That’s great...”

“Stop it Rogue. I’m sorry for his rude behavior. He’s always like that. Hello, you can’t see me, but my name is Aaron, and he is Rogue. Again, I apologize for his... impolite manner, but may I ask where are we?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “This is the soul of the universe and it will be treated with the respect it deserves.”



“Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, whatever. This place looks cool and all, but why am I here?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I don’t know.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Well, since I’m here... I might as well take a look around. Mind being the tour guide?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Um ok”the Creator looked confused. “But English is my second language.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"I don't know why you're here either.  I came here to learn how to control my Feral state, but I'm no closer to that..."


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“By the way, who are you two?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Zu'u los faal Wahliik do lein; I am the Creator of the universe.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Neat. And you?” Rogue looks at the cat.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator looks at Rogue with an annoyed expression on his face. |:|


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

Rogue looks back, and smirks


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"I'm Tyll'a Starr."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator continues to glare at Rogue. Then gets back into fighting stance.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "I'm Tyll'a Starr."


“Ok then. Tyll’a, why is the ‘Creator of the Universe’ glaring at me? Does he do that normally?”

“Rogue, stop it, let me take over.”

“Nope, not gonna happen.”

Aaron laughs, “As if you had a choice.” And kicks Rogue out of his body. His fur changes back to a regular Shiba Inu. (I forgot I mention this, but Rogue looks different front aaron, they’re fur colors are different.)

“Hello Tyll’a, and the Creator.” Aaron bows humbly, “I think i should look around. Do any of you mind giving me a tour around the soul of the universe?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"No, he's not normally like that.  I think he's just annoyed at Rogue."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Very”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Tyll adds in, "I'd be annoyed too if someone disrespected my clan."

((Tyll is Tyll'a's mother))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Well I apologize on Rogue’s behalf.”

“I DONT APPROVE!”

“Ignore him. He’s always like that. Anyway... do you live here, Creator?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I don’t live here I was born here.” The Creator corrects “and Rojo had no right to insult my race.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Wow, that’s amazing!” Aaron said, “so why are you here?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Is there something wrong with coming back to visit?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"Why am I here?  Universe brought me here to help me learn to control my Feral state.  That way...I might be able to return to my old home if I want to.  Although, I'm not sure i do."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I’m not sure I want to leave either.” “Aaron I’m going to let you off with a warning but next time Jalapeño insults my race again we never forget an insult got it?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Jalapeño?! OH IT’S ON!”

“No it is not. You’re lucky he spared us. Thank you for that by the way.”

“And Tyll’a, would you mind explaining to me what this Feral state is? I have a feeling Rogue is... similar.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“You’re welcome,and by the way I can hear you Mr ghost pepper extreme.” And he smiles.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“If it’s a fight you want bring it on!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Oh Aaron can Jalapeño I mean Rogue possess any one or just you?” The Creator asks still in fighting stance.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"When I get really angry, or my life or that of my friends is in danger, my anger and instincts take over.  I call that my Feral state, since it can make me act like a feral."


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “You’re welcome,and by the way I can hear you Mr ghost pepper extreme.” And he smiles.





The Universe said:


> “If it’s a fight you want bring it on!”


“OH YOU KNOW I WANT A FIGHT ALRIGHT! LEMME AT EM AARON, I NEED TO TEACH THIS PUNK A LESSON!” He grabs a burning sword and an assault rifle out of thin air.

“Oh shut up, would you?”


The Universe said:


> “Oh Aaron can Jalapeño I mean Rogue possess any one or just you?” The Creator asks still in fighting stance.



“Just me, which is a blessing on it’s own. He’s harmless without a body to posess, and i get to control when he comes in or out... unless I’m unconscious.”



PSDuckie said:


> "When I get really angry, or my life or that of my friends is in danger, my anger and instincts take over.  I call that my Feral state, since it can make me act like a feral."


“I see. Rogue is me. He appeared a few months after I... killed him. He is my anger, my hate, and my fears all in one ghostly figure. I call him Rogue because he appeared when I temporarily left the Creed to pursue my own agendas. I became mad, I wanted to avenge him, I had to kill the traitors, I... I...” He started to lose the ability to speak and only muttered to himself.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Come on fight me or are you chicken!” “Aaron come on let him fight me.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

Aaron is still in speaking in his own head.

“Just leave him. When he’s in his trance, there’s no getting him out.” Rogue said as he walked around Aaron, whose eyes were going wild.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

_Ok kid You’re starting to give me a headache. _The Creator thought


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator suddenly has a weird look on his face because he can’t concentrate.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

Aaron finally snaps out of his weird trance. “Took ya long enough. That’s show off over there wants to fight, so you gonna let me or not?!”

“Oh fine, take as long as you want. I’m gonna find something else to do.”

“FINALLY!” Rogue said and they switched places. 

“Now... Creator, I haven’t fought in a while, so maybe you should make it easier for me.” He grinned as he pulled out the same weapons that he showcased before, “Just a thought.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Not going to happen.” The Creator said getting into fighting stance and starts to glow with powerful light and suddenly his eyes had the dragon hardness in them.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Come at me and don’t hold back.” The Creator’s dragon instinct has taken over. “YOUR NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO DEFEAT ME.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Hey man, if you’re as powerful as your title says you are, then I barely stand a chance! But if you insist...” Rogue dashed toward the Creator and threw his sword towards him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator caught it and snapped it in half then clawed Rogue’s belly open.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

(The Creator’s not himself)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"Mother and I will be ready to heal Aaron after the fight."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator then tries to eat Rogue.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"Wait, Universe!  What are you doing?"

Tyll answers.  "What I would do if *they* invaded our home again.  He's trying to kill him."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator grins a clear sign that he has lost it.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Then Chaos comes out “Ahh brother no!” He yells and tries to tackle his brother only to get smacked aside “ Tyll’a quick get dad this is bad his draconian instincts have taken over him.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator then turns toward Tyll’a and starts moving towards him The Creator’s eyes are now completely crystalline.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator then starts looking more and more feral by the second.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 25, 2018)

“Oh my god, what are you doing, Creator?” Aaron looked in horror.

“Don’t worry Aaron, I’m a demon! This is little compared to the adventures I have. I mean, I’ve been sliced into 100,00 pieces and here I am, being eaten by the creator of the universe! I can heal back anytime!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

(The Creator is becoming draconian)


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator looks disinterested and goes back to trying to eat Rogue again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

But then the Creator stops.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

_Oh no...he's going Feral.  This is bad.  How am I supposed to stop a Feral Universe?  _"Universe!  We're not here to hurt you!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Rrraa—-Tyll’a what’s happening... to me”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Help....me....please.... get Dad he can help me.” “NOOOOOOO!” The Creator tries to fight his draconian feral form for control.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Tyll’a I can’t hold my draconian feral form back much longer get Rogue out of here before I lose control completely.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Suddenly, Ayu appears as an aura around Tyll'a, and his eyes turn silver.  "Mother!  Get Aaron and Rogue out of here, and find Universe's father!  We'll hold him off!"

Tyll takes a hold of Aaron's arm.  "Come with me.  We need to get out of here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator completely loses control and lunges trying to get past Tyll’a


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Emperor is recovering from being drugged earlier and has just woken up to Tyll staring at him. “May I help you?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Then the Creator turns and attacks  Tyll’a trying to kill him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator watched helplessly through his own eyes unable to stop himself from attacking Tyll’a


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

(The creator is trying to kill you not that he’s controlling his body)


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“Ha ha ha”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

Tyll tells the Emperor what's happening to the Creator. 

The Starrs aren't willing to just die.  They dodge out of the way of the Creator and try to immobilize him with a mix of earth, ice, and cosmic power.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“No “ the Emperor shouts as he shoots outside.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator plows through all of the attacks then starts swiping at Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

The Starrs dodge.  "You taught us how to do this, now we're going to save you!"  They next try a mix of lightning, water, and cosmic power, aiming to knock him out yet at the same time heal him of the corruption.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator smacks it aside but then gets tackled by his father.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"You have to fight it, just as we did!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I can’t” the Creator moans “too strong”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"Do you think Tyll'a didn't think it was too strong?  Of course he did!  But that didn't stop him, right?  If it had, we wouldn't be the way we are now!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Emperor realizes something “tell him that his friends need him”


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I’ve never had this happen to me before” the Creator says sounding on the urge of panic.


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

“I’m scared “


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 25, 2018)

"We need you, Universe!  Your friends need you!  And we know you're scared; Tyll'a was too when he first went Feral!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

The Creator then starts to fight back


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Against his Feral state, or against the Starrs?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(His feral state)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

The Starrs see the Creator starting to break through.  "You can do it, Universe!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Ggggaaahhh” the Creator grunts as he fights against his feral state collapsing to one knee.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“He needs more help” the Emperor says. “Encourage him some more”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

_We have to help him!
But what can we do, Tyll'a?
I don't know, Ayu.
_
"Keep fighting!  We know you're still in there!  We know you can make it!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Aaaahhhhhhhhhh” the Creator moans fighting even harder.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Encourage him one more time ” the Emperor said. “I can sense that he’s almost there.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"You told us this, now we're telling you!  You can do it!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Ahhhhhhhhh hah” the Creator yells finally free but then passes out.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“You did it you saved my son however can I ever repay you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Ayu's spirit returns into Tyll'a.  "What happened?  Universe, are you OK?"

((He can't remember anything that happened while he and Ayu are fused.))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"I remember him going Feral, but everything beyond that, until now, is a blank..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor says “he’s still unconscious but he’ll live.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“You helped save him” The Emperor says “but you’re going to have to take him to the infirmary for awhile.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"I helped save him?  I can't remember doing that.  But I agree that he needs to go to the infirmary.  And do you know where Ayu went?  I can't seem to find her.  Universe told me she's gone...again...but I can't believe that!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“She is inside you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"So she really is gone..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Even after I lost her the first time, eight years ago, she was always there to help me in spirit.  But now she can't even do that..."  Tyll'a's ears droop, and tears start to come to his eyes once again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Tyll’a when I said that she is inside you I was being literal.” The Emperor said in perfect deadpan while exaggeratedly  face palming  (sliding his hand down his face) leaving him with an exasperated expression.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Emperor reaches down and picks up the young dragon and carries him into the infirmary.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

And then walks back out because he went into the bathroom “that was embarrassing.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then accidentally goes outside. “Tyll’a could you give me a hand here?” He says coming back inside.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

“Well that was fun...”

“YOU LET HIM EAT MY BODY!”

“And I can heal it back anytime. Relax, Aaron, Re. Lax.”

“Ok, let me take control now.” Aaron got back into his body and came out to see the battle has ended. “Is everyone alright?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Sure.  But what do you mean?  How can she be inside me?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Her spirit is inside your body. She helped you save my son.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator finally wakes up “what happened?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator looks at Aaron “did I lose control?” The Creator then coughs up green blood. “Are you okay?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(The Creator’s body was put through too much strain.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Tyll’a I’m sorry.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Universe!  But wait, how can her spirit be inside my body?  And I don't remember saving you, even though I would. "


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“My memory is as much of a blank as yours all I remember is Rogue challenging me to a fight and then the rest is a blur.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"We can worry about that later.  Right now, we need to get you to the infirmary."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Ok” The Creator passes out again.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor looks at Tyll’a with concern in his eyes. “Get him to the infirmary now!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll'a rushes the Creator to the infirmary, asking the Emperor for help carrying him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor helps carry the Creator who’s unconsciously singing Bird is the word.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor eyes Tyll’a “did he do this before?” He asks as they put the Creator into an infirmary bed.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"No.  The only reason I knew what it was is that I know someone who has.  Well, of course I know him.  He's me."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I meant the singing” the Emperor said “that’s kind of new don’t you think?” He asks eyeing Tyll’a


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Could you pass me two sensu beans please?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Yeah, that's new.  I've never heard Universe sing before."  Tyll'a passed the Emperor the beans.

"Oh, and what did you mean when you said Ayu's spirit is inside my body?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I meant her spirit is literally in your body” the Emperor said eating one of the sensu beans and feeding the other to The Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Haas zii haasmul” the Emperor says to the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Let me show you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Okay...I still don't understand."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Ayu genun hin zeymah vahzen” the Emperor says. His eyes glowed with power.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"What's happening?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I’m showing you the truth.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((I also need to OOCly ask what's happening))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(The Emperor is temporarily separating Ayu and Tyll’a)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Ah.))

"What do you...AIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEOOOOWWWWCCCCHHH!  What was that for?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Relax it’s only temporary”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

A melodic voice says, "Hi Tyll'a."
"Ayu...it's really you.  I thought you were gone forever!"
"Silly Tylly, why would I leave?  You still need my help!"
"But..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I told you she was inside you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"And you didn't believe him?  Silly Tylly!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Creator wakes up all sore “ow” sees Ayu “oh hey Ayu thanks for saving me”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Emperor gives the Creator another sensu bean.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"I couldn't have done it without my brother!"
"What?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I told you that she was inside you” to Ayu “he thought I was being figurative”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Creator gets up and starts singing bird is the word while walking out of the room straight into the bathroom shutting the door and getting into the shower and turning it on.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"But he was right!  I was inside you, and we worked together to save your friend! My force of will, your Feral side, and our combined magic!"

"But...if I had gone Feral, I would have known it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Creator comes out wrapped in a towel and still singing Bird is the word goes up stairs to his room to get dressed.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Emperor looks at both of them “did you just see what I saw” he asked.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator does not come back down right away. “Could you both check on him please?” The Emperor asked sitting down “he is still healing”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Sure.  Tyll'a, I think I know why you don't remember.  It happened once before, back before your exile."

"You're not talking about..."

Before Tyll'a can finish his sentence or find the Creator, a portal opens, revealing what looks like a beautiful human woman.  The color drains from Tyll'a's face.

"M-mimikani!"
"Did you miss me, Tyll'a?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor almost falls out of his chair “who’s this?” The Emperor asks Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"That's Mimikani, the demon that took my magic and nearly killed me.  But she's supposed to be dead!"

"Oh, how cute.  You remember me, Tyll'a. And you're the false Emperor, aren't you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Creator teleports into the room. “Be gone demon!” “I’m sure you are aware of who I am”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Why, you're the one who brought me back to life!  It's a shame I have to kill you now...but your lifeforce will be delicious!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“What are you talking about I’m immortal.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Hi bo wah dir”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((What is he doing?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(Preparing to cast the most powerful spell that will destroy her essence permanently can you cast it with me?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator then goes into energy form.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator starts to chant something under his breath “Kun krein drem koor vah laas” and wisps of energy became whips of light. “I will destroy your essence demon!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll yells out, "No!  If what she said is true, some of her essence is your own!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I’m sorry but It’s the only way” “plus I created the universe my essence is everywhere.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Zu'u faan voknau suleyk do lein wah al daar hokzii ahrk ek rii ahrk vos zey kos orkiin ol Zu'u currently los”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"You may be able to stop me, but can you stop all four of us?  I'm sure my friends would like a dragon of their own."

Three black-furred cats appear, with hair and tails as white as Tyll'a's own.

"Not you again!" cries out Tyll'a.  "Why are all the villains from my past showing up again?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Not all of them...not yet.  Remember this one, Tyll'a?  Or should I say...Demon?"

A human appears.  A large sword is on his back, and a 12 gauge shotgun in his gauntleted hands.  "I will kill you, Demon.  You too, dragon.  After all, it was easy for me to kill that other dragon.  What was her name again?  Peace?"

The human points his shotgun at Tyll'a.  "Say goodbye, Demon."

((Yup, the Creator finally gets to avenge his wife. ))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator yells “HOW COULD YOU!” and socks the human in the face so hard he sent the human flying(the Creator used instant transmission)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Thanks, Universe.  Wait...the man who ruined my arm is the same one who killed your wife?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Zu'u fen krii hi Dovahkiin hi ahrk pah med hi!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "Thanks, Universe.  Wait...the man who ruined my arm is the same one who killed your wife?"


“Yes”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((I have a feeling that man is dead.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(No he survives the punch will he survive The Creator’s wrath)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Ok.))

Tyll'a runs to the fallen man, sword drawn.  "You...how could you? How could you hurt my friend like that?"  With one swing of his sword, Tyll'a cuts off the man's left hand.

"No...not my other hand...I'll kill you for this, Demon!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator teleports over and stands over him “I’ll take that” he said smacking the 12 gauge out of the man’s hand.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

The shotgun makes a noise of metal on metal as it flies out of the man's remaining hand.  His _metal_ hand.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“How low you sink killing a dragon’s mate I should kill you right now.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll'a is holding the man at swordpoint.  "I agree, Universe.  You should.  I was hoping to do it myself, but you deserve the chance more."

"Please, dragon, don't help that cat!  He's a Demon, I tell you!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Why should I listen to you you killed my wife what about my son did you kill him too? The Creator’s eyes go to DEFCON 1 “you deserve to die.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(The Creator forgets about the broadsword on the man’s back)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Which is currently underneath him, since he's on the floor with Tyll'a's sword at his throat. ))

"And don't forget the two times he tried to kill me."

"I don't know what you're talking about, dragon!  Yes, I tried to kill the Demon.  But I don't know anything about your wife or your son!"

Tyll'a's voice is a low growl.  "You already said you killed Universe's wife.  And now you're saying you tried to kill my son!"  He looks to the Creator.  "You're absolutely right.  This human does deserve to die."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Wait...how did you get that sword out from under you?"  Tyll'a pins the man to the floor with his sword before starting to heal Universe.

"No...Dragon, he's using Demon magic on you!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“If you’re trying to help me then why did you stab me? The Creator asked coughing up green blood.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I don’t feel too good”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Universe, he's not trying to help you.  And besides, he and I both know that the 'Demon magic' he is referring to isn't real."  Tyll'a continues to heal the Creator.

"Ayu, could we have some water here?"
"One healing stream coming right up!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator’s breathing got slower and slower.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Mother can help she has the most powerful healing magic in the universe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"No...we're losing him!"
"Let me help, my son."
"And don't forget about me!"

Four Starrs, all channeling healing into the Creator.  Tyll is specifically trying to neutralize any poison the blade might have.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator’s vision dimmed and everything went black.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"No...it won't be enough!  Father, go find Universe's mother!  She has to help!"

Tyll looks up to find one of the black cats reaching toward Tyll'a's sword.  "Mira!" she growls as she springs at the cat.  Meanwhile, Ana'li goes to find Universe's mother.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Oh, and he didn't stab your dragon friend, Tyll.

I did."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor fights off all of the black cats that come at him but then he sees his son get stabbed.”NOOOOO!!!! FUS RO DAH” he roars sending them flying.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor then sets his eyes on Mira “YOU DARE STAB MY SON! YOU DIE NOW!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor then grabs the most powerful sword unsheathes it and stabs Mira through the chest killing her instantly.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll gets up, having also been knocked down by the Emperor's blast.  "Thank you.  Hopefully she stays dead this time.  And to think I once called her a friend."

One of the other black cats then says, "That's before you turned traitor and attacked your own clan!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Then the Empress comes out.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll yells at the remaining black cats, "They are not my clan anymore!  And Sheina, Ahxoh, I seem to remember you attacking my family before I attacked you!"

Tyll'a looks to the Empress.  "Boy, am I glad to see you!  Universe isn't doing well!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“What’s wrong?” She asked.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"He's been stabbed, and I think the blade was poisoned."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“How can I be of service?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Could you heal him?  Even with all four of us working together, it wasn't enough. "


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“I think I may know a spell that can slow down the poison enough for someone to give him a sensu bean.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Vahraan drem krisiiv lahney” She starts to chant.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

Magic seemed to flow into her then she stopped chanting and spoke loud enough to scare the demoness “Zu'u faan kun amiv zey fah kruziik suleyk nol lok ahrk okaaz”her eyes start to glow with powerful emerald light.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll'a gives the Creator a sensu bean.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator slowly wakes up.and then coughs up more green blood.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Universe!  Are you OK?"

Meanwhile, Tyll and the black cats are in a full-on catfight.  As for the human, he's still pinned to the ground, struggling.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator coughs up some more green blood _the sword punctured a few arteries but I’ll be fine._


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll'a starts to channel more cosmic healing into the Creator.  The catfight continues.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator continues to cough and gasp for air. The Emperor shouts “drag him somewhere safe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Ayu sends her healing waters at the Creator while Tyll'a drags the Creator out of the room to safety.  As he is doing so, he can hear a cat cry out.  He only hopes it's one of the black cats and not his mother. 

((It is.  The Emperor can clearly see that Tyll has just killed one of the black cats.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor blocks an attack with a shield that he had pulled out of nowhere. Then throws the shield at one of the cats the shield grows spikes and kills the cat on contact.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

With all three black cats dead, Tyll breathes a sigh of relief.  Then a fourth shows up.

((The new black cat hasn't attacked yet.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Emperor shouts “I got this” he confronts the black cat with his sword held high.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Tyll'a jumps in front of the Emperor.  "No!  This one is on our side."

((And so she is.  She was never going to attack, unlike the others!))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“How was I supposed to know that” “Sorry I’m kind of charged with adrenaline.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"I didn't know when I first met her that she would be either.  But my wife would never do anything to harm me or my friends!"

((I already established that this is a non-canon alternative future for Tyll'a.  So him marrying his love interest is not anywhere near as weird as some of the stuff that's happened.  Also, I'm meaning her to be more of a minor supporting character here.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(But him and Universe meeting that’s canon right?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator lay on the floor coughing up green blood


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((This whole RP is non-canon in terms of the official storyline.  That's how I was able to get away with things that would never fly in canon.))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"Mona!  Am I glad to see you!"  Tyll'a hugs her.  "We need your help!"  Tyll'a turns to the injured Creator, and all five cats start to heal him together.  "Mona is one of the best healers I've ever seen.  You'll be okay, Universe!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

The Creator starts to spasm. He yells in pain but then his eyes start to glow


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

Mona looks at the Creator.  "Oh no...I recognize that.  One of my family-no, they're no family of mine!-she didn't cause that injury, right?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

(Just thought I’d point out that the sword was made out of draconian steel extremely deadly to dragons)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Yup.  That's what Mona is afraid of. ))


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2018)

“Was that sword made of draconian steel?” The Emperor asks


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

"My mother is alive?  This isn't good!"

Mona looks at the wound.  "This is bad...the sword was made of draconian steel.  I can only think of one thing that could save him!"

((And we'll have to wait to see what it is, since I have to go AFK.  And yes, Mona is Mira's daughter. ))


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Come to think of it, I might be able to get a Universe-like character, but less powerful, into canon.  Universe himself is way too powerful and would unbalance everything though.))

Tyll'a looks at Mona.  "I thought you told me we were never going to use that potion again.  It nearly killed mother the last time..."
"Do you want to save your friend or not?"
"I do, but I don't want to lose you..."

Ana'li speaks up.  "I'll do it.  Universe gave me a new body, but my place is here."
"Father..."


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

(What happened? Sorry, I’m not always free and my time zone is different. Can anyone give me a recap?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Tyll'a and Ayu became one.  A bunch of villains from Tyll'a's past attacked, and the party fought most of them off.  Universe got the revenge he had been looking for.  Universe is severely injured, and Tyll'a and his wife are considering using forbidden magic to save him.

I hope I didn't miss anything))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

(So I can’t catch up anymore?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((Oh, you can.))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

(You and Universe’s story is so crazy. I don’t even know where I am now @-@)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 26, 2018)

((We are still in the same room.  Universe is injured, Ayu is reduced to a spirit, and the others are still there.  There are three dead black cats lying on the floor, and a human pinned to the ground by Tyll'a's sword, slowly bleeding out from where his left hand was severed.  And there's a new addition: a fourth black cat, but this one is helping us.))


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 26, 2018)

(Well I’m going to board a plane now. Sorry I cannot be online for long, and thanks for the recep)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

((Not a problem.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator then screams in dragon language. “Zu'u dreh ni laan wah dir” then coughs up more green blood and starts to shiver. “It just doesn’t make any sense.” The Emperor says to Mona “how did your mother get her paws on draconian steel?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Aaron had changed his fur and hood color the whole time the fight had been going on, and Rogue can’t be seen by anyone, so they stayed back and hid the whole time. When the fight ended, Aaron stepped out and sees the severely injured Creator. Rogue laughs, enjoying the moment.

“Rogue stop it! He’s hurt, and you can help him, can’t you?”

“Yeah, I can heal literally anything! But why should I? He ate you, after all.”

“No, he ate you! And we should help for being such a nuisance to him, especially you.”

“I could... for a price. I get to posess you for a whole week when we get back.”

“That’s it? I expected more, but I won’t argue. We have a deal.”

Rogue possessed Aaron and walked up to the Creator. He smirked before asking Tyll’a, “Mind if I try healing him? No tricks.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor glares at Rogue “If you hurt my son you are going to get my fist up your ass got it.” The Emperor pulls out a diamond sword forged in the Creator’s palace by the Creator himself.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“Wow, like father like son I see.” He joked and got to healing. “This should be easy...”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator starts to spasm and scream in pain then he goes unconscious.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor gets up behind them without them hearing him.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“Oh geez. What the hell?!” Rogue was very confused, “It should’ve worked!”

(I’m going AFK again, sorry if this annoys you)


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor slaps him “the sword was made out of draconian steel you dimwit.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“At least I’m trying! This is supposed to work, I’ve made weapons with draconian steel before I became a ghost. And I’ve found out how to heal people who have been hurt with it. There is no reason for this to not work!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“This is properly forged draconian steel.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“But I may have an elixir that can  help.” “I have been working on a way to reverse the damage done by draconian steel and I think I may have the solution.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“You could have told us that earlier, but whatever.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“I just remembered” The Emperor said looking embarrassed.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"How did my mother get that sword?  That's easy; she stole it.  The real question is why.  Why would she go so far out of her way to get such a specialized weapon?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

And Tyll'a asks Rogue, "Is this an elixir that can be made _without _someone giving his life?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Yes all you do is take some of the infected blood and some blood from a healthy dragon you can take that from me I’m already injured” The Emperor shows the cut that his shield had given him “here” he pulls out a glass vial out of his storage space and put some blood in it.(his blood is emerald green) then he hands it to Tyll’a “you only got one shot at this.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"See, Mona?  We don't need to use that potion."  Tyll'a takes the blood, but before he can mix it, Mona stops him.

"Let me do this.  I'm the potion master here, and it will be nice to save someone again."  Mona takes the blood, mixes it, and gives it to Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator’s shone with powerful magic the hole in his chest healed and he finally wakes up and stands up. “Thank you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor had tears in his eyes “my elixir works IT WORKS!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Thanks Dad you saved me.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“I had a weird dream”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"It wasn't just the Emperor. It was all of us.  Even Mona."


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“And me!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“I’m sorry about trying to eat you Rogue.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Yes, Rogue.  You came up with the idea that saved him, after all.  You also saved father."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Actually it was me” the Emperor said “Long ago during the great draconian  war when humans and dragon fought against one another and  draconian steel  was still new I was the one who tried to figure out a way to heal the wounds that it caused well I’ve finally done it.” “Yes we all worked together to try and save your life.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “I’m sorry about trying to eat you Rogue.”


 “And I guess I’m sorry for insulting your kind. Can we shake on it and just be friends?” Rogue asked with a sincere look on his face. Aaron looked delighted as well.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator cautiously extends his hand. “Only shake if you mean it.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Um, Universe?  I think you still have a bit of unfinished business here.  After all, your wife's killer is still here."

The human, still pinned and bleeding, pleads for his life.  "Dragon, please don't listen to that Demon cat!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator walks over to the human pulls Tyll’a’s sword out of the humans shirt throws it back to Tyll’a  then heals his hand and bends down. “Don’t think I trust you because I don’t.” “Make one wrong move and I will kill you.” The Creator warns him then suddenly yells at him “AND STOP CALLING ME DRAGON MY NAME IS UNIVERSE IF YOU KNOW WHAT’S GOOD FOR YOU!” The Creator calms down turns around and walks back over to Tyll’a “there I think I made my point”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

The human gets up, draws his own sword, and promptly tries to kill Tyll'a.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Aaagh... "  Tyll'a collapses, his left arm nearly severed.

"Now to end you once and for all, Demon!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator teleports in between them yells  “NO HURTING MY FRIENDS” then punches him in the gut so hard he spits up blood.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The human staggers backwards from the force of the punch. Then the Creator knocks him out with a spin kick to the face. Then the Creator turns around and heals Tyll’a’s arm.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"How...how can you actually be _friends _with him?  Can't you see what he's done?"

Tyll'a replies, "You really...think I'm a demon...for sparing your life that one time?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"If you don't kill him...I will.  I'm not making...the same mistake twice."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“No I’m killing him myself” the Creator says “give me your sword”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

Tyll'a gives the Creator his sword, then passes out.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue goes closer to watch the murder happen. Aaron floats toward Tyll’a. “You ok there?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator takes Tyll’a’s sword and prepares to kill his wife’s killer “Peace you will be avenged” then plunges the sword in to the humans chest killing him instantly then the Creator pulls the sword back out.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“I did it I finally” the Creator said before passing out.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue looks at the unconscious Creator, “Still waiting on that handshake, buddy.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor gives The Creator another sensu bean


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

And Rogue shakes it, “Glad we could reach an agreement.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

_You’re welcome _


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

Tyll'a is still unconscious from the shock of nearly losing his arm.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue carries the Creator onto a bed. “I guess this should make up for it too.”

Rogue also goes to Tyll’a and heals the damage, “Why am I being so nice today?” He asked himself.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

The healing does nothing to Tyll'a.  Mona holds him and cries.

((No, Tyll'a's not dead.  But he's out like a light, and only time can fix that.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator then wakes up and backward summersaults out of the bed and back onto his feet then backflips all the way to Tyll’a’s side to heal him.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue and Aaron plainly clap at the amazing gymnastic performance that happened right before their eyes.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Thank you “ The Creator bows Then backflip summersaults  over to the other side of Tyll’a landing in a three-point stance.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

“Ok now you’re just showing off.” Aaron remarked, laughing softly.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Sorry gotta stay flexible somehow” then the Creator feeds Tyll’a a sensu bean. “Here’s hoping this works.” The Creator remarked before flipping away


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

Tyll'a's eyes slowly open.  "Universe..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Hey buddy how you feeling?” The Creator says front flipping over a bed that was in his way and landing in front of Tyll’a with his arms in a ta da position.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"I'm not...feeling well...and I still don't understand something.  Mimikani...Mira and her daughters...not you, Mona...that human...they were all villains...from my past...and they were all killed.  How...how could they...come back now?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“ I don’t know” suddenly the door gets blown towards the Creator who backhands it into Pieces without looking.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Who was that?" asks Mona.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

One of the pieces hits Rogue’s face and another slashes his throat, though they both heal back quickly. “Talk about Karma...”


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator says “I’ll take a look” the Creator goes to the door and screams


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Universe...what is it..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator was so freaked out that he forgot how to speak English. “Dovahkiin!Faal Dovahkiin los coming mu los daniik!” He ran around the room screaming this over and over until his father had enough and slaps him in the face.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue looks out and gasps as well.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

Mona says, "I'll take Tyll'a to the infirmary and stay with him."  Ayu's spirit once again retreats into Tyll'a, and Mona carries him to the infirmary. 

((This is the last we are going to see of Mona for a while.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator starts to panic “Dovahkiin druv drey nii lost wah kos Dovahkiin?” Then passes out sliding on  to the floor.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

(What is it? Rogue needs to react to it)


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

(It’s Dragonborn)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Rogue passes out as well. Aaron looks and is not surprised.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor then picks up both of them and carries them in to the infirmary.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

Aaron follows them


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Emperor brings the Creator and Rogue into the infirmary.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"What...what happened?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Fear of the Dragonborn.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Let me guess...he's trying...to kill you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Yes wake them up please I’ll hold them off.” The Emperor then grabs his sword and shield and exoamor and then runs out to fight the Dragonborn.


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“For the universe!”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

(I was gonna let Aaron fight, but I have to sleep now >:V)


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

(Universe’s father is fighting the Dragonborn)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

Tyll'a gets up and walks out to see the fight.  He knows he's in too bad a shape to fight, but he has a feeling there might be _something _he could do to help...


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

The Creator is still unconscious.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"What...are you two doing?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“Zzzzzzz”The Creator replied still unconscious


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

Then Chaos came in and gave his brother a good smack to the face.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Emperor...Dragonborn...what do you think you're doing?  You two...should be on the same side..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

They look at each other and agree to a temporary truce. “What do you have in mind” the Emperor asks coming inside.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 27, 2018)

"Dragonborn...you know that not all dragons...are evil.  Some are...true...but not all.  And these dragons...are friendly."

((Does he really know the Dragonborn or is he mistaking him for someone else?  Who knows?  One thing's for sure; he does think he knows him.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2018)

“I never met them and do I know  you?” The Dragonborn says as he comes closer. “You look familiar.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"It's me...Tyll'a...I know I look different...but it's still me..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“What are you doing here?” The Dragonborn said taking off his helmet revealing himself to be a dragon “I’m not actually the Dragonborn I’m just here to help.” Sees the Emperor “Good to see you again old friend good to see you still got it.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

(Turns out it’s not the Dragonborn just a dragon)


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Where are my manners come on in.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"It's good...to see you again...old friend."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Tyll’a it’s good to see you too old friend”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Sorry I scared you like that.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"You're not...going to believe...this is coming...from me...but I need...to get back...to the infirmary."

((That would be something the dragon has _never_ heard Tyll'a say.))


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“I gotcha” the dragon said scooping up Tyll’a and carrying him back to the infirmary.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"Thanks...I really ...mean it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Sees the Creator unconscious “who’s that?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"That's Universe...another friend of mine.  He saved my tail..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Any friend of yours is a friend of mine but why is he unconscious.” The new dragon uses his telekinesis to lift the Creator into one of the infirmary’s beds then puts Tyll’a into another one then telekinetically pulls a chair over next to Tyll’a’s bed and sits down.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

”you know that dragon looks familiar like I’ve seen him before but I just can’t put my claw on it.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

Aaron pushes Rogue out of his body and gets out of the bed. “Hello, my name is Aaron. And you are?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“I’m Draco sorry I scared your friend there.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

Aaron looks back at the still unconscious Rogue, still on the bed. “It’s fine. He deserved it to be honest. I hear that you want to help with something, may I know what it is?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“I was talking about your other friend” points to the Creator. “I might have some answers to some of your questions.” He says as his armor collapses into an amulet around his neck and his helmet collapses into a pair of sunglasses that he puts on and his sword collapses into his ring on his right hand.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“You like that brother?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

(Who are you talking to?)


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

(You)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

“Oh really? I don’t have any questions that need to be answered right now, but that is some pretty cool stuff you got there.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Thanks built them myself.” Can I bother you with a question why is that dragon unconscious?” Points to the Creator again.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

“Oh, he passed out from seeing you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Can you wake him up please? I’d like to apologize for scaring him.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

“Well I can try...” Aaron walked up to the Creator and shook him, hoping to not be thrown across the room.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Ahhh” the Creator yells waking up and then sees the new dragon “who are you?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Zu'u los Draco dremsil wah grind hi.“


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"This is Draco...he's an old...friend of mine..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Oh Drem Yol Lok“


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco nods his head “Drem Yol Lok”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Sorry I scared you earlier.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“It’s ok”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco gives the Creator a cool visor and a cool looking amulet. “Thanks Draco” the Creator puts on both the amulet and the visor.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Then Draco gives The Creator a plasma pulse energy canon “WHOA COOL I’VE always wanted one of these.” He exclaims with excitement as he took the custom made weapon. “You’re the best Draco.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco chuckles “I can’t just let the Dragon who saved my man’s life go empty handed now could I?” “I made everything myself.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Then Draco turns to Tyll’a “well little brother what would you like?” He asks while giving Tyll’a a sensu bean.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"Honestly, I'd like to settle down with Mona and raise a family.  But we all know that's not going to happen.  After all, you can take the Starr out of the adventure but you can't take the adventure out of the Starr."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“I’m pretty sure we can do that if we defeat that demoness but first you need some Armor.” Besides you’re like a little brother to me adventure is the thing for us.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"I know.  And I still have the armor you gave me.  It's just at home, since it's a bit too heavy for me when I'm using my magic."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“It’s designed to collapse into a smaller lighter form when you’re not using it” Draco pointed out.”It’s just like my armor see” and he touches his amulet and it expands back into his armor.”see” He says as his armor collapses back in to amulet form.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"I didn't know that.  But I don't know how to get home from here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“I happen to have a portal bike” he pushes a button on his belt and the coolest looking motorcycle came flying right up to the front door. “Pretty sweet ride huh” he says flicking open his amulet and pressing a button on the inside switching his armor into motorcycle mode. “Climb on” He said through the helmet visor. “Take this” he says tossing Tyll’a a motorcycle helmet “it has a button on the left side that will activate the rest of the suit.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"Sure thing, thanks."  Tyll'a climbs on and presses the button.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“You’re welcome” guns the motor “hang on” he says as he fires up the portal drive system


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“So what are your home coordinates?” He ask as he types in a few commands then looks at Tyll’a “wow you look good in that suit.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"You forgot?  You used to visit all the time!"

Tyll'a's home is nearly empty of people.  Waving to the few who are home, he makes his way to his bedroom.  Inside is a chest; he opens it and takes out the red-hued, dragon-made armor that Draco had made for him.  Putting it on, he returns to the dragon.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Ok where to now?” Draco asks. “Wow I forgot how good that came out.” “Sorry let me program these coordinates into the portal network.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

"I'd like to get back to Universe and my other friends."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Ok I’m going to activate the interdimensional portal drive.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Hang on” He says as they jump into hyperspace and opens a portal right before they enter. Unfortunately Draco opened the portal a little too late and ends up hitting the Creator as he was getting his exercise.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Ow” The Creator says as he tries to get back up.  “Sorry” Draco looked horrified “I’m okay”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Um Tyll’a you should probably see if he’s okay”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

Tyll'a gets off and checks to see if his friend is OK.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Ow Ow Ow Oh hey Tyll’a” both of the Creator’s legs are broken again. “I think my legs are broken again.” “I think my wings are broken also.” “At least it’s not my face this time”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco then dismounts his motorcycle and approaches the Creator “I’m really sorry about that” “this has happened before” the Creator says before he passes out.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“What’s the verdict buddy?” Draco asked Tyll’a staring at the unconscious  Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco picks up the unconscious Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

Draco carries the unconscious Creator into the infirmary.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

But then Draco’s wings got caught in the doorway because they were spread out and he ended up twisting both of his wings.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“That’s never happened before.” Draco said from the ground “Ow”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 28, 2018)

Tyll'a heals the both of them.


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2018)

“Thanks you want to get something to eat?” Draco asks deactivating his armor.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

The Creator wakes up “Thank you Tyll’a”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"You're welcome."


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“So now what?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"I don't know."  Tyll'a touches the collar of his armor and it transforms into a ruby necklace.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“Oh that’s very nice”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"Draco made me that armor a long time ago.  I didn't know it could do this until today though."


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“So how long have you two known each other ?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"A long time.  He was one of the first true friends I ever had."


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“You mean just like your father and me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"Yes.  Just like father was one of your first true friends."


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“You look familiar” the Creator says to Draco “I’ve seen you somewhere before but where?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Draco then looked shocked “wait No way are you who I think you are?” He said his wings flinging up into the air in shock. “I’ve seen you in my visions but I’ve never seen your face.” “You’re the Creator of the universe aren’t you?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

The Creator has a deadpan can-you-stop expression on his face the whole time Draco was talking. Then looks at Tyll’a “can you make him stop talking I’m really getting annoyed.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 29, 2018)

"Draco, I think you're annoying the Creator. "


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“What do you mean?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

The Creator then smacks Draco upside the head.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“What did he smack me for?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

The Creator trips and rolls down the hill out of sight.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Aaron looks down the hill and shouts, “Are you alright?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“Ow” The Creator says “I’ll be fine actually I think I broke something. Actually I did break something my leg again this is the third time I’ve broken my leg today.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

“Oh ok! I’ll go get Rogue!” He then ran back into the infirmary and slapped Rogue in the face several times. “Wake up!”

“Ow ow ow! Ok, ok, I’m up.”

“The Creator’s injured. You mind...”

“Patching him up? Sure can do!” He said with a sarcastic tone. Rogue floated down the hill and healed the Creator.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

The Creator climbs up the hill when he reaches the top he gets hit in the butt by a tranquilizer dart “ What was that” The Creator then passes out on his face.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

“Oh crap. Let me in now!” Rogue shouted to Aaron, and he rushed to posess him. He then ran over to the Creator and dragged him into the infirmary. “Sorry for the dragging, it was faster that way.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“Nii los ok ol lingrah ol Zu'u ofaal friisgeltbrot ko feyl.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Draco looks confused because he knew what the Creator had just said and it didn’t make any sense.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Aaron and Rogue are confused by the foreign language and lay him on a bed. He looks at the people around him, “Can anyone help me?!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“It looks like he got hit by a tranquilizer dart.”
Draco said. “I think I can be of service.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

“Yes that would be very helpful. Thanks Draco.” Aaron replied.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

Draco then activates a scanner built into his sunglasses. “Yep tranquilizer dart” Draco says as he telekinetically pulls it out.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2018)

“We’re just going to have to wait until he sleeps it off.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

While waiting, Aaron asked Rogue, “Why’d you want to rush into me? The darts can’t hit you, right?”

“Well...”

“And that Dragonborn thing. What made you pass out?”

“I... I... Oh fine! I’ll confess.” He said before emitting a bright light, and when it faded off, Rogue looked nothing like Aaron. He was a scarred dragon wearing a black tunic and a blacksmith’s apron. “This is who I really am.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“What.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator slowly wakes up “what happened?”
Then he sees Rouge “I knew you were more than you seemed”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Well, I was a blacksmith, making blades for the assassins. I was alive during the time of Altair. I made his blade, and am very proud of it. But then I was betrayed and was left to die. My life reached it’s end with a blade across my neck.” Rogue took a deep breath. “Man it feels good to get that off my chest.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator said “I shall now bring you back to life” and snapped his fingers.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Rogue could feel his life coming back to him, but then it all left him and he fell to the floor. After groaning for a bit, he got up. “Thank you for the kind gesture, Creator, but I’m afraid I have to decline your offer. I’m a ghost, linked to Aaron’s soul. Giving me life would be killing him in return. And I don’t want that to happen. He’s a good kid, and I like being a ghost anyway.”

Aaron was in tears from hearing the demon that haunted him for several years now say this, and he ran to hug Rogue, “You’re still an emotional wreck.”

“I know. And you’re a demonic ghost.”

“Heh, you got me there.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator looks at Rogue “you know what you’re ok”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Aaron pulls out the dart and hands it to the Creator. “It’s this thing. I saw where it came from, but I couldn’t see who shot it at you.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator looks at the dart “a tranquilizer dart really?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Yeah, I can be a total piece of shit sometimes, but there’s always two sides on a coin, right?


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Yep”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Yes a tranq dart. And it seems to only work on dragons too.” Aaron pointed at the direction of where the dart came from, “Maybe we should investigate?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator looks in the direction that the dart came from “sure but let me put my armor on first” He taps the amulet on his neck and the coolest hi tech armor expanded into being and his visor became a really cool helmet. “Whoa not bad Draco not bad.” The Creator then looks at Aaron “lets investigate.” He said picking up his plasma pulse energy canon.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“I’m personally not a fan of armor, but that is impressive. Come on, let’s go! And do you want to take the wheel this time, Rogue?”

“Sure, why not.” He said while possessing Aaron


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“So Rogue what do you think of my new armor and weapon?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

(A plasma pulse Energy canon)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Well, it’s pretty good, though me and Aaron prefer the old stuff. Just blades and arrows, though Aaron does things so well that I feel like it’s better than a rifle like yours. As a ghost, I have the power to conjure up any type of weapon I’ve used in my lifetime, so that might come in handy,”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator says “it’s actually an energy canon”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Really? Mind if I try it out?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Um sure” The Creator hands him the plasma pulse energy canon. “Just don’t break it”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“A weapon like this?! I would never.” Rogue then holds and examines it, “This is pretty cool.” He steppes out of the infirmary and aimed at the general direction of where Aaron pointed to and pressed the trigger. 

(You can say what happens)


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

A powerful beam of energy blasted out knocking Rogue right back into the infirmary. The Creator whistles “that thing really packs a punch.” “Draco, I’m impressed!”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Rogue gets back up with a bit of blood flowing off the back of his head, “Oh man this is a good weapon.” He gets back up, healing the damage and hands the cannon back to the Creator. “Thank you, for now I can do this.” An almost exact replica of the cannon appears in Rogue’s hand, “Custom made to fit my purposes.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator’s helmet visor lit up with a targeting system “whoa cool this thing has a targeting system sweet!”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Also, aren’t you the Creator? Meaning that you don’t need some futuristic weapons to fight?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“And waste energy no thanks but I will create this” He adds a couple of plasma canons to the wrists of his armor.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“That’s a bit too much in my opinion. But everyone has their own preference anyway.” Rogue rushed out of the infirmary, “Come on let’s go already!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Okay” the Creator says flying out of the infirmary.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

(I’m gonna go now, you continue as much as you think is necessary)


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

(You took too long, I’m back XD)


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

When they reached the bottom of the hill, a huge forest laid before them. Rogue used his blades to cut down all the trees in his path, “This forest is pretty thick, could you fly up and see what’s out there?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“ sure” suddenly the Creator turned invisible in the air.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 30, 2018)

((Tyll'a is staying behind for this particular adventure, so I guess it's just Universe and Rogue for this one))


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

(Universe’s helmet has a two-way radio)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 30, 2018)

((So this time it's Tyll'a's turn to play the role usually filled by his mother?))


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

(Yep)


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Creator’s helmet lights up as the front half becomes transparent. “What’s this?” The Creator asks himself.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 30, 2018)

"Universe, can you hear me?  I'm not sure how this thing works..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Yeah I hear you” a screen pops up in the corner of the Creator’s HUD “I can see you too does Draco know how to turn on the visual footage.” “You should be able to see what I’m seeing but I don’t know how to turn that on.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Draco then walks into the room with his helmet on “I can hear you too there’s a small camera icon underneath the screen that popped up you don’t see it ok Draco out” he clicks a button underneath his helmet collar and it retracts


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Rogue kept running in the same direction, “Hey, am I going the right way?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“What of course you’re going the right way”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

“Ok that’s good.” He kept going until the trees dissapeared.


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

The invisible Creator lands right where Rogue is going to exit


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 30, 2018)

Rogue bumps into the Creator, “Ow. Could you stop doing that?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Sorry” the Creator says as he turns around and walks straight into a tree. “Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

“Should probably watch where I’m going huh.”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2018)

Suddenly a bullet shot straight through one of the Creator’s wings while he was trying to take off. He crashes to the ground screaming in pain.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 30, 2018)

"This is Tyll'a.  What's wrong, Universe?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“Bullet through wing bullet through wing I’m down.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Oh no you aren’t, let me help.” And just before Rogue could do anything another bullet hit his chest, making him collapse on the floor. He yelled in pain and tried to heal himself, but that only made things worse, as the bullet started to dig into him. “OH MY GOD THIS HURTS SO BAD. These bullets aren’t normal ones, they’re special.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“Tyll’a help we need help.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator walked over to Rogue and carefully removed the bullet. His helmet scanned the bullet “oh no! The bullets are made out of feral lead burns like acid.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Rogue got back up, and looked at Aaron, “You ok with some pain?”

“Yes, but why?”

“Gonna need to switch for a bit.” He said and Aaron agreed. They switch bodies and Aaron was immediately in pain, but he tried not to scream, which made it hurt less.

Rogue then used more of his powers to heal both Aaron and the Creator, and it worked. “I think I’ll just be the medic this time.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator winced “Ow man that hurt.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

Suddenly The Creator gets zapped by a magical bolt of darkness. He yells in pain then collapses onto the ground. Then a whole bunch of enemies showed up to drag him away then the suit’s destress signal goes off over the two way radio.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

(Um is anyone going to help him?)


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

(Ok)
“Creator, no!” Aaron shouted as he and Rogue ran towards the group of enemies and kills then with minimal difficulty.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator is still unconscious


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Aaron, put him in a sitting position.” Aaron obeyed and once he did that, Rogue flew through him, waking the Creator up instantly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator coughed and gasped weakly “can’t breathe too much darkness.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Rogue took a respirator fitted for dragons and gave it to Aaron, “Put it on him.” Aaron did that.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator sucks in a deep breath of air _thank you but I can not stand up. _(He’s speaking telepathically)


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Do you need a wheelchair or something? I supposedly healed you back to perfect condition, but my powers might not work as well on your kind.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

_I’m too weak to stand._


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“I’ll help you with that.” Aaron lends the Creator a hand to get up, “You think we should go back first, or continue?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

_I’m going to have to go back. _The Creator takes Aaron’s hand.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Ok, I’ll bring you back. Maybe call Draco to come and help. He’s the one with all the gadgets.” He said as he walked the Creator back to the infirmary.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

_I’ve never been hit by darkness in centuries._


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“It’s fine. At least you’re still alive.” Aaron carried Creator onto a bed. “Tyll’a could you heal him up?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator shook so violently he spit the respirator out.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Aaron put it back swiftly, and held it in place, gently but firmly. “He’s gonna smack me across the room, isn’t he?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator smacks Aaron out of the room then starts to spasm violently.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Aaron tumbled down the hill but gets his fitting in place and stops himself from falling any further. “Just a few bruises, nothing serious.” He told himself as he walked back up, spitting blood along the way.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator then coughs up some blood spitting out the respirator in the process.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The infirmary’s alarm starts to go off and Draco rushes in “What’s going on here?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“The Creator got struck by darkness and we brought him up here.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“Oh no”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Aaron finally got up the hill, but he was so injured he passed out on the floor. “You got that right.” Rogue said as he went back to his dragon form (that happens when Rogue is out of Aaron for a while, which is why Rogue always wants to possess Aaron)


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“We need to drain the darkness out!” “Rogue I’m going to need you to go inside the Creator’s body can you absorb darkness?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Could you help with that? The kid‘s hurt as well.” Rogue said as he picked Aaron up and laid him on another bed, trying to heal him and the Creator at the same time.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

Suddenly Draco got an idea “wait” he then moves Aaron a little bit closer to the Creator “can you go into two bodies at once?”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Are you crazy?! I’m a ghost! ONE! I can’t split in half.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“I’ve done some research on ghosts and I happen to know that you can clone yourself.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“Nope, not doing that. Why do you want me to possess them both anyway?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“It was just an idea sorry” “So can you absorb darkness or not.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

“No, I don’t think so.” (Let’s just wait for Tyll’a, ok?)


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

(Ok). “I’ll go inform Tyll’a just try to keep them alive until I get back” Draco then leaves the room to get Tyll’a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

(Tyll’a you’re needed in the infirmary like now the Creator has been blasted with darkness.)


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

(He’s sleeping just wait Universe)


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

(Oh)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

Tyll'a heals the Creator once again.

((Cant post while asleep, sorry))


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

(That’s okay)


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator’s spasms calm down.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Aaron wakes up, and looks at the creator, “Is he getting better now?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"I hope so."


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Aaron tried to get up but he coughs up more blood and falls down, unconscious again. “This isn’t normal. He’s normally more stronger than this. Could you check what’s wrong, Tyll’a?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Creator starts to glow with a pure white light. Then suddenly a green shockwave shoots though the whole room bringing with it the feeling of pure peace.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

The Emperor then comes into the room “did anybody else feel that?” Sees his son glowing “Ahhh”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"What is that?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“I have no idea” the Emperor said “my guess would be that his body is giving in to the darkness but his mind is still fighting.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"Then we have to save him!  I won't let the darkness take him!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“You’re going to have to help him from the inside”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"How do I do that?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“By joining the fight  inside his mind with a spell I’ve saved just for the accusation.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"Just like you said Ayu did with me?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2018)

“Yes Sort of “


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 1, 2018)

"I want to help, but...I'm not ready to go to the Dance yet."

((The Dance being his people's name for the afterlife.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Except you’re not going to the Dance The spell’s not like that it simply opens a portal into my son’s mind space.” The Emperor explains to Tyll’a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

(Hello Tyll’a)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

((Was at work.))

"Okay...so it's like a dream?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“You could say that” the Emperor agreed. “Now this may feel weird but you have to come closer to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"I've been in dreams before."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“But this is like lucid dreaming you are aware that nothing around you is real.” “I’m coming with you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"You are?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Yes if you are to get around my son’s mind.” “I’ve been inside his mind before so I know my way around.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"All right.  Let's do this."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Ok first you have to stand closer to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

Tyll'a moves closer to the Emperor.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

The Emperor then stands next to Tyll’a and starts chanting when he finishes they are suddenly sucked into the Creator’s mind.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Welcome to my son’s mind”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"This does look like one of my dreams, where I would have met Ayu and she would have showed me something..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Oh really, take a left here”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

Tyll'a follows the Emperor.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Okay left, right,left, straight, duck, right,right,jump! Almost there.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

He continues to follow.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“Right,left,right,duck, straight and we’re here.” The Emperor said standing in what looks like the heart of the universe.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"Where is this place?  It looks like when Universe and I met in the Dance..."  Tyll'a realizes that the heart of the universe is the true afterlife.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator’s mental self came crashing into the mental heart of the universe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“There he is let’s help him” the Emperor rushes over to the Creator.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

Tyll'a, too, rushes over to his friend.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“ help me” the Creator said weakly.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"What's wrong?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

He weakly pointed at the darkness coming towards them “I don’t know how much longer I can keep this up.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

Tyll'a draws his sword and focus and sends a bolt of lightning, laced with cosmic energy, at it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

The darkness absorbed the blast and shot a bolt of darkness back at them but The Emperor steps in front of them and shouts “Kun spaan!” A shield of light forms around them blocking the bolt of darkness.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2018)

“You need to know light magic to fight the darkness.” “Fire magic may also work.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 2, 2018)

"I know some light magic, but it's really draining on me to cast it.  So...fire magic, got it!"  A fireball is the next thing to come out of Tyll'a's focus.  Like all his magic now, it is laced with cosmic energy.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

The Emperor then turns to his son and gives him a sensu bean enchanted with light magic.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Then the Emperor says “Ruzaak do kun” and shoots a bolt of white light at the darkness knocking it back.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

Tyll'a continues sending fireballs at the darkness...


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator stands up and determined laces his fists with light and beats up the darkness while power to resist plays.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Then the Creator lands and  shouts at the darkness “GET OUT OF MY HEAD!” Then hits the darkness with the most powerful light blast his father has ever seen completely obliterating the darkness then lands next to Tyll’a and his father.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

"Universe...what happened?  Are you OK?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

“I’m fine you can leave my head now by using that door” the Creator pointed and a door appeared. I will thank you when I see you again in the real world and I will explain everything. Then a golden shockwave shot through the whole room bringing healing with it. “You gave me a second chance.” He smiles and hugs both of them.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

"I wouldn't leave a friend behind like that."


----------



## 2oodles (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello weary traveler's browse my wares!


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "I wouldn't leave a friend behind like that."


“I’m glad to have you as a friend.” “I’ll thank you properly once you get out of my head.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Back in the real world The Creator finally wakes up and unleashes a pure gold shockwave that healed Aaron.  “What happened” he asked Rogue. “Where’s Tyll’a and my father?” “I can hear them inside my head.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

"That's because we are inside your head, just as Ayu is inside mine."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

“Why are you IN MY HEAD! Wait is dad in there with— oh for the love of me can you get out of my head so I can talk to you properly because I look stupid talking to seemingly nobody.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

Tyll'a looks to the Emperor.  "How do we get out?  _Can _we get out?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

“Yes we can leave using this spell “Vos miiraad bex vok wah saad lein nol hahnuv lein” suddenly a door appears leading back into the real world.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

Tyll'a opens the door and goes through.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2018)

Now in the real world The Creator asks “why were you inside my head?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 3, 2018)

"There was some kind of darkness in there, and I didn't want to lose you!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Wait you fought the darkness?” The Creator looks at Tyll’a with new respect.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

"The Emperor and I both did.  And so did you, actually."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Me,oh you mean my willpower.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

"Isn't that what you represent in that kind of dream?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Ok you got me there buddy ” the Creator starts his sentence with but then suddenly tenses up as he senses darkness. “ something’s terribly wrong.” He looks at Tyll’a “do you feel that?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Creator then walks out side and yells in rage. “NOOOO!!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

Tyll'a runs after the Creator.  "What is it?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Creator points and says “It’s the darkness it’s become an evil version of me.” He turns to Tyll’a “I can’t beat myself I’m doomed.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

"Fuse?  Is that like what Ayu did with me?"

((It is.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Creator nods “but this version is only temporary but I can’t beat the darkness without you and it won’t hurt I promise.” He kneels in front of Tyll’a. “Look I need your help with this I can’t do this alone.  remember inside my head I couldn’t beat the darkness and I would have died if you and dad hadn’t of helped.” “I need your strength.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

"...All right."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Let’s do this”The Creator stepped closer to Tyll’a “we must keep our movements in sync for this to work.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

Tyll'a keeps his movements in sync with the Creator with no problem, as he used to be an agile fighter.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Creator ends the fusion dance by reaching out his hand.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

Tyll'a takes the Creator's hand, and disappears into the dragon just as Ayu had disappeared into him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Creator glowed and grew 40 feet “Ok Tyll’a can you hear me did it work?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 4, 2018)

Tyll'a does not respond.


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2018)

“Ok guessing that it worked.” He said to himself.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

There is still no response from the cat.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Creator then stands up against the darkness and powers up to maximum power.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

Even with the Creator powered up, there is no response from Tyll'a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Creator attacks the darkness but he gets smacked aside but then the darkness hears this as The Creator and Tyll’a unfuse And the Creator starts glowing silver.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“Tyll’a are you Ok?” The Creator asked the cat.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

Tyll'a is not in good shape.  The glow in his right eye has all but died out.  He weakly says, "What...happened...?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Creator says “stay here” then glares at the darkness walking forward a few steps before collapsing on to his knees struggling to control the transformation that was coming then gives up and yells in pain while glowing a even brighter silver almost white then suddenly his form changed his scales became white his eyes turned pure gold and he yelled with a rage that Tyll’a had never heard before.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"Is this...the end...?  Have we...lost...?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“No I WON’T LET IT!!” The Creator yells as he pummels the darkness “I WILL NOT LET YOU DESTROY MY WORLD!” He yells while dodging the darkness’s Attacks and lands right next to Tyll’a “this isn’t the end.” He says blasting the darkness back where it came from then looks at Tyll’a with kind golden eyes. “We’ve won” then collapses onto the ground unleashing a golden shockwave that healed Tyll’a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Emperor then runs outside “what happened?” He asks Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"I don't know.  I was following Universe's movements, then the next thing I remember, I'm lying on the ground near death."


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Emperor then gives the Creator a sensu bean and the Creator wakes up “what happened?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"I don't know."


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“I’m sore all over” the Creator complained “that was the most painful experience I’ve ever had in my life as for me and you defusing probably was because my power level was too much for your body.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"And I was perfectly fine one moment, and about to die the next."


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“I felt the same way.” The Creator said “I’m sorry we had to go through that.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"What happened then?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“I went ultra instinct and I’ve never gone ultra instinct in this form before.” The Creator accidentally moves his wing “Ow!” He winced “how do you feel?” He asks Tyll’a while struggling to stand up. “My muscles really hurt.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“I’m going to have to go back to the infirmary again aren’t I?” The Creator asks passing out again.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

Tyll'a tries to get up, but is in too much pain to do so.  "I think we both are."


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

The Emperor says “I’ve got you.” And scoops up Tyll’a and shapeshifts extra arms for the Creator and scoops him up too and carries both of them into the infirmary but stops and carries both of them in to the bathroom.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

"What's going on?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“Whoops wrong way I got turned around again.” Then he carries them into the medical spa. “Sorry about that.” Then the Emperor puts both of them into the hot tub. The Creator screamed in pain so loud that it made his father jump.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 5, 2018)

Tyll'a also screams in pain.  Whatever the Creator had done to heal him just wasn't enough.


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2018)

“Ow that hurt!” The Creator said wincing as he felt his skin come off then he grabs the skin and throws it onto the ground out of the hot tub and suddenly there was a brilliant flash of light and there standing in front of him was Peace. The Creator blinks in shock just staring at his long thought dead wife. “ Peace?” “Tyll’a are you seeing what I’m seeing?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 6, 2018)

"Is that your wife?  I suppose that if father and Ayu showed up here, why can't she?"  After asking this, Tyll'a cries out in pain before looking at his now hairless tail.


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“I thought she was dead.” The Creator giggles as Peace picked him up and kisses his sore muscles. “Peace this is Tyll’a.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Then the Creator giggles some more as Peace tickles his stomach. “Ok honey that’s enough.” Then Peace puts The Creator on his feet and he finds that his sore muscles had healed. He smiles at his wife “I missed you” he said hugging her.


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Then Peace picks up Tyll’a “hello” she said in the kindest voice ever heard. “Nice to meet you Tyll’a” she said looking at him with gorgeous emerald eyes as she rubbed Tyll’a’s sore muscles and smiles at him “I heard a lot about your father but I didn’t know he had you”


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“How do you feel now?” The Creator asks Tyll’a “Peace is the best healer I know and love.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 6, 2018)

"I feel...hey!  The pain's gone!  I'm healed!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

Peace then puts Tyll’a down “I like you” she says “so what happened to you two?” She asks looking very pretty and distracting The Creator who could not think straight.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 6, 2018)

Tyll'a looks to the Creator, hoping he could explain better than the cat.


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2018)

“Ummmmmmmm” the Creator says scratching the back of his head hoping Tyll’a  wouldn’t notice. “Ultra instinct happened” he said but could not say anything else because The Creator was trying not to crack up. Also he was pretty sure he looked like an idiot in front of Tyll’a. “We also fused together which was a bad idea turns out.” Then the Creator braces himself for her to smack him. (She doesn’t)


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Peace then tackles the Creator.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

"I don't think she's mad at you, Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

“You think?” The Creator sarcastically asks now pinned down flat on the floor by the dragoness. “Tyll’a a little help here.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

Tyll'a doesn't help the Creator, as he doesn't think the dragon needs any help to begin with!  He is thinking that Peace is just showing her love for her mate.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

“You think this is funny don’t you?” The Creator says still flat on the floor.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

"No.  She's just showing how much she loves you."


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

The Creator blushes “ but this is embarrassing.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

"Why is it embarrassing?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

“Because you’re watching and I’m flat on the floor being pinned down by my mate.” “Oof” He says getting pancaked by Peace. “Ok now I need help, Tyll’a please help me I can’t breathe.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

Tyll'a tries talking to Peace about getting off the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Peace gets up unaware that she is standing on the Creator’s throat.“why would I get off of my mate?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

“Gelat” The Creator says starting to turn blue. “Ack gah spat” “honey you’re standing on my throat”  he manages to choke out before passing out.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Peace then realizes that she is standing on her mate’s throat. “Oh my gosh I’m so sorry I didn’t listen to you Tyll’a we’ve got to get him some oxygen quick I’ll give him CPR.” “Can you do an electric spell?” She asks Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

"Yeah."  He gets his lightning ready...


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

Peace breathes in to the Creator’s mouth and pumps his chest several times “now shock him”she says to Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 7, 2018)

Which he does.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2018)

The Creator’s body jumps from the shock  “shock him again please Tyll’a” Peace said emerald tears  forming in her eyes “I can’t lose him”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 8, 2018)

Tyll'a shocks the Creator again.  "I can't lose another friend either!  Especially since I just sensed that one of my friends...just lost his sister to the darkness."


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

The Creator coughed and sucked in a breath of air as he came to. “Tyll’a thank you again” Peace scoops him up “I’ll take him to the infirmary” “Peace you’re ticking me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

The Creator squirmed helplessly laughing hysterically “stop it stop ticking me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“Tyll’a make it stop”


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“Knock him out please” Peace says to Tyll’a


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 8, 2018)

"What?  Why?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2018)

“He’s making it hard for me to carry him with all his squirming around and I’m not ticking him just knock him out long enough for me to get him to the infirmary.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

"Fine...sorry Universe."  Tyll'a knocks the Creator out.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator slowly wakes up back in the infirmary and notices Tyll’a and Peace looking at him funny “What?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

“Why are you looking at me like that?” He tries to get up only to find himself strapped to the bed “What’s going on why am I strapped down?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

Peace then looks at Tyll’a “should you explain or should I?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

"I think..."

Ana'li walks in.  "I'll explain.  You were being as stubborn as I am, old friend.  Don't you remember all the times I did the same thing and ended up in the same situation you are in?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

“But what happened to me?” The Creator asked “and why am I so weak?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

"You're injured, Universe.  I think Peace could explain better than I can."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

“You over exerted yourself sweetie you need rest.” Peace then injects the Creator with a sedative and kisses the Creator on the snout.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator then falls peacefully to sleep.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

“Ok time for us to get some sleep” Peace said leaving the room.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

Tyll'a, too, leaves the room to get some sleep.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator waits for everyone to go to bed then activates his cosmic ghost ability and slips out of his body and observes Tyll’a while he’s sleeping.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

((Can the Creator see dreams?  Or just what's happening in the physical world?))


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

(What’s happening in the real world)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

((Okay.))

The Creator can see Tyll'a tossing and turning in his sleep.  He is obviously having a nightmare.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator then places his spiritual hand on Tyll’a’s back and gets sucked right into Tyll’a’s mind.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

(Now he’s inside Tyll’a’s mind)


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator tries not to freak out.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator can see a female lizard fighting the darkness, alone.  However, the darkness is taking the form of a female cat.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

The Creator takes a deep breath and says “Tyll’a it’s me I’m here to help.” Then punches the darkness. Suddenly he falls out of Tyll’a’s mind.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2018)

And hits the floor with a thud so loud it woke up Tyll’a. The Creator quickly goes back into his own body and deactivates his cosmic ghost ability.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

Tyll'a wakes up.  "Who was that lizard?  She looked familiar.  And why was a cat I know - a cat I looked up to! - trying to kill her?"

((Unfortunately, Tyll'a's dream was of something that already happened.  The lizard - Tyll'a's friend's sister - is dead.  And the darkness was taking the form of someone Tyll'a had once looked up to in order to torment the poor cat.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator teleports to Tyll’a now fully healed “are you okay?” He asked looking shaken up “I don’t think that was someone you looked up to I think that was the darkness” he said putting his hand on Tyll’a’s shoulder in a comforting gesture.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator notices Tyll’a has tears in his eyes and the Creator bends down so they’re at eye level “are you Ok?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"I know what I saw in my dream.  That was a cat I once looked up to as a mother figure.  But how could she just casually kill that lizard?"

((Both Tyll'a and Universe are right.  It was the darkness, which has completely consumed the cat that Tyll'a looked up to.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator then stands up straight and stares out of a window for a long time “she’s not gone you know.” He says without looking at Tyll’a. (He has super vision he can see things that Tyll’a can’t)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"I know, she's gone to the heart of the universe...whatever lizards call it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator who had been drinking water spits water everywhere “WHAT!!! NOT THE HEART OF THE UNIVERSE”


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

“We’ve got to go there now!” He shouts grabbing Tyll’a and running out of the room with him


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"What are we waiting for?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

“I’m not waiting around”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"Neither am I!  I don't know who she is...but I know that if the darkness is involved, like you said, we have to help her fight it!"

((Unfortunately for her, the darkness has already completely consumed her.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator concentrates and opens a portal. “My power is greater then the darkness.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

Tyll'a steps through the portal.  In the heart of the universe, two lizards are fighting.  One is the female from Tyll'a's dream, armed with a samurai sword, and the other is a male that, although unarmed, is somehow holding his own.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

Then the Creator calmly strolls through and summons two ancient broadswords made out of pure light. Then he jumps in front of the male lizard blocking the female lizard’s samurai sword.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

((Lizard, not cat.  The only cat here is Tyll'a.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

(Oh) there was a gong like ringing sound that filled the whole heart of the universe.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

The male lizard looks up at the Creator.  "Thank you, mister."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator turns around revealing his golden eyes and looks male lizard right in the eye.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"Um...what's your name, mister?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

“I’m your Creator” The Creator says deadly serious.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 10, 2018)

"Thank you for saving me, Mister Creator.  Wait, watch out!"  The female lizard swings her sword at the Creator; it is clear that the darkness has taken her.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

The Creator with a flick of his wrist blocks the attack without looking then takes his hand and shoves her back burning the darkness in the process.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2018)

“BACK” the Creator commands and she flies backwards smacking into the opposite wall obeying his command.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The male lizard looks at the Creator, shocked.  "How did you do that, Mister Creator?"  He then runs to his opponent.   "Sis, are you okay?  What happened to you?"

((Yup, the lizard she was fighting is her brother.  And he has no clue that the darkness has taken his sister; all he knows is that she has changed.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“She has been taken over by the darkness.” The Creator says starting to glow with golden light.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator says “IN MY DESPERATE NEED UNIVERSE HELP YOUR CREATOR.” Suddenly every warrior was in the heart of the universe ready to help their maker.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator then summons his iconic ancient attire showing that yes he is the Creator of the universe.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"Mister Creator, what do you mean about my sister being taken over by the darkness?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“She is being controlled by the darkness but my power can save her.” He said grabbing the male lizard and jumping out of the way of his sister’s attack “keep your guard up”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The male does so.  "Sis!  Don't you remember me?"

Tyll'a runs into the fight, sword drawn.  "I'm right beside you, Kore!"

"Mister Tyll'a!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator does a fancy triple backflip. Then starts to chant in the ancient language of the universe. “Tiid wah genun niin wo Zu'u los tiid wah genun niin fos Zu'u vis dreh” then drops into his Creator form.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator then  summons the sword of creation his most recognizable weapon made before time forged by creation a beautiful masterpiece of light diamond and emerald. The darkness flinches when it sees the weapon “recognize this sword? I used it to destroy you before and now I’m going to do it again!” He says charging the darkness.The female lizard tries to attack but the Creator blocks it with his blade. A massive shockwave emanates from the crossed blades.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The darkness is forced out of the body of Kore's sister, and forms into the cat from Tyll'a's dream.  The lizard, unfortunately, was mortally wounded by the Creator's strike.  Kore kneels over his dying sister and cries. 

((Actually, I think a bit of a retcon might be in order: instead of the cat having been taken by the darkness I think it would make more sense to say she was just a form taken by the darkness itself the whole time.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator sees this walks over to Kore’s side and wept bitterly because killing an innocent was never his intention. “I’m sorry Kore I never meant for this to happen I” Then he sees the darkness looming over them. Rage replaces guilt “YOU WHY CAN’T YOU JUST GO BACK TO YOUR SLUMBER!” He slashes the sword of Creation through the darkness.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator sinks to his knees sobbing hysterically and one of his tears hits Kore’s sister. Turns out his tears have powerful healing magic.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The tear gives her some healing, but it is not enough, and the lizard passes on.

Although damaged by the Creator's sword, the darkness reforms into the cat, and once again attacks the dragon. 

"What are you doing?" Tyll'a yells at the darkness.  "Universe is my friend!"

The darkness snarls, "He is holding you back from your full power.  Embrace the darkness, exile, and destroy that dragon!"  Darkness flows into Tyll'a, and his hair and eyes turn black...


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“NO!!!!” The Creator’s rage exploded forth in a wave of light but just then his eyes turn silver and he went ultra instinct. “Remember this?” He said “this is WHY YOU DON’T PICK ON MY FRIENDS” he charges the darkness and punches it and when he does he slips into Tyll’a’s mind and sees the cat on the ground. “Don’t give up I can help you.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"Universe...is that you...?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Yes it’s me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"I...don't feel...so good..."

Meanwhile, the corrupted Tyll'a is attacking the still-grieving Kore.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Then you shall have my strength”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"What's...the point...we've already...lost..."

A quake rocks Tyll'a's mind as the corrupted cat takes a hard punch from his lizard friend.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Gggggaaaaaahhhhh” The Creator roars as he becomes pure light.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"It's...too late...the darkness...has won..."

Another quake.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“ The Darkness will never win” the Creator says “because Tyll’a I love you” the words echoed in Tyll’a’s mind “when my mind was in trouble did you give up no you didn’t because we’re best friends.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator then exits Tyll’a’s mind determined to save his friend so he called on his ancient powers and created a spell that would clense his friend from the darkness.”Hind ag hez” Immediately the Creator’s hands glowed a powerful white and he touched Tyll’a warmth spread though the heart of the universe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Come on buddy come back to me.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator collapses on to the ground canonic.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The darkness leaves Tyll'a, forming back into the cat, which also collapses.  Tyll'a and Kore stop fighting, and Tyll'a runs to the Creator.  Kore, however, decides to end the darkness entirely.  Bad idea; though he is able to put the dark cat out of her misery, some of the darkness enters him and forms as a dark aura around his fists.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Forgot....we....cancel.....each other out.” The Creator weakly says but suddenly the heart of the universe had other ideas because suddenly the Creator got hit by a bolt of light that gave him some of his strength back.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Is the darkness gone?” The weakened Creator asked Tyll’a.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"No...I don't think so.  Look at Kore!"  The dark aura is still around the lizard's fists.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“Are his fists supposed to look like that?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"No!  They aren't!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“oh dear a bit of the darkness must have gotten inside him but I’m in no condition to help.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"I can try to help...but it won't be easy."  Tyll'a starts to gather magic into himself...


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“What are you doing?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

After gathering enough magic, he lets it out in the form of cosmic light.  The light engulfs both cat and lizard, and...


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

The light fades, leaving Kore cleansed of the darkness, and Tyll'a...changed.  His hair, tail, and eyes are now golden, and Ayu's aura radiates from him once more.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Creator struggles to stand up and fails “Tyll’a a little help here”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

Tyll'a takes the Creator's hand, and suddenly the dragon can feel some energy going into him and healing him.  "We're here to help, Universe."  The use of "we" instead of "I" can only mean one thing: Tyll'a and Ayu have fused once more.

((This time, the fusion is permanent.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2018)

“That feels much better but I’m still weak the darkness is still out there but in a very weakened state like me.” “I’m going back to the infirmary aren’t I?” The Creator asked passing out again.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 11, 2018)

"Yes.  Hopefully this is the last we'll see of that darkness.  We don't know why it took the form of someone Tyll'a looked up to so much, though..."

((That's because it didn't.  The cat that Tyll'a looked up to never existed; he was in fact taken in and deceived by the darkness itself!  In other words, the cat that Tyll'a looked up to _was_ the darkness.  Whether the Creator realizes that or not is up to you.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

The Creator wakes up in the infirmary feeling quite troubled.”um Tyll’a the cat you looked up to was the darkness.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"What do you mean?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“I mean the cat you looked up to never existed she was just the darkness in a different form” the Creator said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"What?  Then she was trying to manipulate us this whole time?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“Yes”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"No...wait, that does make some sense!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“The darkness had no business being in the heart of the universe that was my sacred place!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"You're right!  After what she...what _it _did, it has no business being anywhere!  But that's not what made sense to us!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“And that was?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"Why it started treating us and our family so badly!  It was trying to drive our family apart so it could more easily corrupt us, right?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“That sounds about right, ow my body really hurts.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"We will try to heal you more, but we're unsure whether it will help."

The fusion of the two cats, now known as Ayul'a, sends a mixture of healing waters and healing magic the Creator's way.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

The Creator winced “no my body is sore and drained of power the darkness drained the same amount of power out of me as I drained from the darkness.” “It really hurts.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“I really hope this pain goes away soon”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"So do we.  We think you need to know something, though."


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“What must I know?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"When we cast the spell that cleansed the darkness, something changed within us.  We fused again, but this time we can't separate.  Now we are neither Ayu nor Tyll'a, but we have become something more.  You may call our new form...Ayul'a."

((What exactly did they mean by "something more"?  I don't know, but maybe the Creator does!))


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“I can see that Ayul’a I need to find my other half  I used to be a fused being but something happened and now we’re separated but recently I’ve heard him calling out to me in my dreams but I have no idea where he is will you help me find him”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“He alone knows how to keep the darkness at bay”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"We will help you."


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“ good but I don’t know his presise location but I do remember we separated on the hills not far from here just down the valley if you see him tell him this his old partner misses him.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 12, 2018)

"Then that is a good place to start!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

“Go look for Atom in the valley.” The Creator says his eyes almost shut. “Then bring him back to me.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

Ayul'a nods their head and goes out to look for Atom...


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Meanwhile Atom is walking through the valley looking for Universe. “Where could he be?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

Ayul'a sees Atom and approaches him.  With both their voices speaking in unison, as always, they greet him and introduce themselves.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

“Hey” Atom said not turning around “have you seen my old fusion partner his name is Universe” he never finished that sentence.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

"We have.  He is looking for you too, but he is injured and can't come out here himself, so we came on his behalf."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

“Wait let me get this straight Universe wants to fuse with me again?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

Ayul'a nod.  "He does.  He hurt himself protecting us from the darkness, and in the process of helping him defeat it, we became trapped in this fused state.  I don't think we'll ever be separate cats again."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

Atom looked stunned “well what are we waiting for let’s go.” Atom tries to walk up the hill but falls back down it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

“Ow” Atom said now flat on the ground “I could never climb these hills could you help me out please.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

"Sure, we can help."  Ayul'a help steady Atom as he climbs up the hill...


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

“Thanks bud”Atom said


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

"You're welcome.  Now, the three of us should get back to Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2018)

“Yes we should” Atom suddenly heard Universe in his head. “Oh my He doesn’t sound too good”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 13, 2018)

"No...he isn't doing well.  He hurt himself saving us from the darkness."


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

“Get me in there now!” Atom shouts almost falling back down the hill.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

The Creator could feel Atom’s presence.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

*is here for no reason*


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Atom rushes towards the Creator’s house but blacks out before he gets there.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

(What is wizarding?)


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

(Magic)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 14, 2018)

Ayul'a pick up Atom and take him to the infirmary.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

atom lemme come with you


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 14, 2018)

((Atom is unconscious I think.  And the reason I use the plural for Ayul'a is that they are actually a combination of two characters))


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Atom slowly wakes up.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Atom, what are ya doin


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

“Who are you?” Atom then sees the Creator who looked terrible. “Oh my gosh Universe What happened to you buddy?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

“I’ve gotten drained by the darkness” the Creator says barely conscious.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 14, 2018)

"The darkness was trying to take us - again, it turns out - and Universe stopped it...but he got injured pretty badly in the process."


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Atom’s face looked grim but he nodded “ let’s do this buddy you’re in for a treat” “it’s fusion time”


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

The Creator struggles to look up “Yes fusion time”


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

Atom reached over to the Creator and there was a brilliant flash of light as the two fused.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 15, 2018)

"That's the same flash of light that caused us to become Ayul'a...what are you doing?"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

"Guys whaat do I do..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

“We are fusing” they glowed golden


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

The light faded and there standing tall muscular and golden was the Creator fused again. “So Ayul’a what do you think of our fusion?”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

The fusion seems... decent.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 15, 2018)

"We will admit that it looks good.  But what if you're unable to separate yourselves again?  What if you become like us?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

“That’s the point” the new Creator said trying not to hit his head on the ceiling. (His foot gets stuck through) “Ahh my foot’s stuck” he struggles pointlessly  to get it free “Ayul’a could you give us a hand”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 15, 2018)

"Sure."  Ayul'a help the Creator get his foot free.  "But we don't understand...why do you want to be like us?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

“I don’t want to be two separate beings anymore” tries to walk outside and gets stuck “um Ayul’a a little help here”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

"She can't help you though! She's busy!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2018)

The Creator struggles pointlessly to get free “Ayul’a we could really use a hand over here”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

Ayul'a give the Creator a hand.  "You don't want to?  Why is that?"

((Ayul'a are both male and female at the same time, as the two characters that make them up are brother and sister.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“Because I’m not alone mentally”  the Creator says as he grunts.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

"You do have a point...but you haven't been alone!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“I’m stuck this is embarrassing!” The Creator grunts and groans as he tries to pull himself free. “I’m not saying I was alone”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“Ok I’m stuck aren’t I”(He is)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

Once again, Ayul'a help the Creator get unstuck.  "What were you saying then?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“I can’t explain it” the Creator says accidentally thwacking his head on a tree branch “Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“Forgot how big fusion makes me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

"Well, if that's what you want, who are we to stop you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

The Creator not watching where he was going walks straight into a tree “Ow”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

"That looked like it hurt!  Oh, and we want to destroy the darkness once and for all!  After all it has done, we have to!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

“Yes that really hurt and we will destroy the darkness forever” The Creator said walking the wrong way.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

"We can scout around, trying to find the darkness, while you recover."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

The Creator walks straight into another tree “Ow why do I keep doing that.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"We don't know.  But you still did that even when you were Universe and Atom."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator gets his head stuck in a tree somehow “um Ayul’a could you give us a hand”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

Ayul'a help the Creator get unstuck.  Looking to the other fur (@theawakening) they ask, "Could you get Universe and Atom back home?  We need to find where the darkness is!"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"I honestly don't know things like this, but sure..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Don't worry.  We know it's sometimes confusing.  But when we said 'we' we just meant ourselves.  You see, we are two cats combined in one body."  As always when Ayul'a talk, two voices can be heard speaking in unison: one male and one female.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Makes sense, I guess..............."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“I’m ok really I am I just have to get reused to this body.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"We understand.  Is there any way you could send us back to where we met you...well, where Tyll'a met Universe?  We think we know where the darkness might be hiding."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“You mean at the bottom of the stairs?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Yes.  It's close to where we think it may be hiding."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Alright..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "Yes.  It's close to where we think it may be hiding."


“Ok” the Creator teleports them back to the school.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"If we aren't back in an hour, you can assume the worst."  Ayul'a walk to the village near the school, and knock on the door of one house in particular. 

A cat answers the door.  "You know you're not welcome here, Tyll'a!"  And she slams the door in Ayul'a's face.

"We had a feeling this might happen...we think we're going to need some help."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator walks over “what’s wrong?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"This is the house where the darkness tried to corrupt Tyll'a.  As you probably guessed, he isn't exactly welcome."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Let me try” the Creator walks over and knocks on the door and waits.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Ahh... can't wait to see who it is."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Ok that’s just rude!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

The door opens again and the cat looks out.  "I told you to go away, Tyll'a!  Wait..
Who are you two?"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"We're just visitors."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“I am your Creator and Tyll’a happens to be a friend of mine.” He gets really close to her face “and... drop...the... aditude do I make myself clear.” Falls over backwards “oof”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

The cat doesn't drop the attitude.  She tells the Creator, "If he's a friend of yours, you should know how dangerous he is!  Do yourself a favor and leave him!"  Turning to the fox, she invites him - and only him - inside. 

((You've probably guessed this, but the cat answering the door has been corrupted to serve the darkness.  In fact, every resident of that house has been corrupted. ))


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator immediately flips onto his feet and smashes through the door “I’ll let you know that I DON’T TAKE ORDERS FROM YOU DARKNESS!”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"And just, why is every house corrupted?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator shouts “Ayul’a in here”  “also I’m not one person I’m a fusion of two dragons”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"They're not!  We just want to save you from that danger of a cat."  But the condition of the inside of the house says otherwise.  Tendrils of darkness snake in and out of the damaged walls, floor, and ceiling, and through the ruins of what was once furniture.

Ayul'a run in.  "No...what happened to this place?  We know Tyll'a once called this house home, but..."  Ayul'a cannot finish the sentence, as they collapse from the ambient darkness.

((As Ayul'a are held together by light, they don't do well in darkness.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator glows and burns away the darkness . “I’m here Ayul’a think of the most happiest moments of your life .” An emotional shockwave broke through the Creator almost causing him to defuse.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Hey Creator, notice me!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“I’m coming”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

The tendrils of darkness burn away, but the inside of the house is still in ruins.  The cat is still corrupted, however.

Another cat, also corrupted, emerges from one of the few intact doors.  "What is going on, Sue?  Why is the house trashed?"

The cat who had answered the door replies, "Mistress...it's Tyll'a!  He's back and he brought a dragon that trashed the house!"

"Tyll'a?  Here?  Kill him already, you fool!  And you had better not disturb me again while my mate is resting!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Rage burned through both Universe and Atom “HOW DARE YOU” light flares through the room hitting both cats. “I’m a fusion.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Do not resort to killing. She is innocent."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator spoke with the harmonized voice of both Universe and Atom “I am not killing her I am purifying her.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

Sue starts to claw the unconscious Ayul'a.  "You're a dead cat, Tyll'a!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator looms over her then flicks her away. “No you are“


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"If you claw her then I will too."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“You’re gonna have to go through me first” he says standing over Ayul’a protectively putting one hand on the cat fusion.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Fine, dragon!"  Sue sends a wave of darkness through the house, hitting everyone and causing Ayul'a's light to fade slightly. 

"If I can't kill him I'll make him serve the Mistress as well!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Light bust forth from the Creator shielding all four of them from the darkness. “You can’t touch them” the Creator said calmly “you are no match for us Atom and Universe because we are one.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

The light revives Ayul'a.  They ask, "What happened?"

Meanwhile, Sue tries to overcome the Creator's light with the power granted her by the darkness.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“The darkness over whelmed you” The Creator says effortlessly holding up the light shield. “But the darkness has never been a match for me” he says over powering Sue’s power


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Everything happened."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"But...I was promised unlimited power..."

"Don't you see, Sue?  The darkness is deceiving you, just as it deceived us!"

"I don't understand..."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Bored."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"I may be losing my power, but I can still help you with that."  Sue sends a beam of darkness at the fox, intending to corrupt him.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Don't corrupt me-"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator’s light expands and shields the Fox as well. “Like I said you are no match for me.” The Creator says still maddeningly calm. “I am the light in the darkness the strength of the weak the voice of all who cry out for peace YOU!WILL!PERISH!”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"And yet you fight against the peace you claim to fight for..."  Sue is still fighting against the Creator's light, but it is a losing battle.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"I will NEVER PERISH!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“You know not of what you speak”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

((Theawakening, he was talking to me, not you.))

"The only true peace...is in the Mistress' service...at least I die...knowing that peace..."  After speaking those last words, Sue falls to the ruined floor, dead.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

((Damnit))


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator rolls his eyes “they always say that” then he flicks his hand out and the white light of life busts forth and flows into Sue purging the darkness from her body and reviving her. “You have been forgiven live forever in the light of my mercy.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

((And I thought you were the fox.  Sue was the cat that was being a jerk to everyone.))

"What...why is my home such a wreck?  And Tyll'a...you look different.  What happened to you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Tears sprang to the Creator’s “I did it I saved no we saved someone from the darkness’s grip.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"The darkness?  All I remember is talking to the matriarch then waking up here..."

Ayul'a tell Sue, "The matriarch _is_ the darkness he was talking about.  Creator, could you explain more?  And Sue, we're not Tyll'a...not anymore.  You may call us Ayul'a."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“I’m sorry about your house Ayul’a I don’t think I can fit should I lie down on my stomach ok well the darkness hates me well I’m the Creator of the universe.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

> “I’m sorry about your house Ayul’a I don’t think I can fit should I lie down on my stomach ok well the darkness hates me well I’m the Creator of the universe.”



"Please, enough implying that you cannot fit."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Look dude one I’m at least 70 feet tall and 80 feet wide wingwise.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

> “Look dude one I’m at least 70 feet tall and 80 feet wide wingwise.”



"Still, it's annoying. Now I'll just go now... probably."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

Ayul'a shake their head.  "This isn't our house anymore."

Sue adds in, "The matriarch gave me this house after Tyll'a was exiled from the village.  But if you're the creator of the universe, and the matriarch hates you...what is she planning?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Probably revenge on me for ‘destroying her peace’ and try to kill me which is impossible because I’m immortal.” The Creator sums up and then adds “my wings are starting to cramp up”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Wait...you're saying the matriarch is trying to destroy the universe?  That doesn't make any sense!" cries Sue.

Ayul'a then say, "That cat that told Sue to kill us...that was the darkness' wife!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Ok that makes sense I have a wife.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Well I don't."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"We need to save the rest of the village!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Ok” the Creator leans forward so that his head is almost touching Ayul’a “I don’t offer this to anyone but if you want to ride on my back you can.” He lays down on his stomach.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"And how are we going to do that."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“You can ride on me if you want.” The Creator says still on his stomach.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Ack, sure."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Ayul’a do you want to ride on my back?” The Creator asks looking at them.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Hello I can’t lay here forever.” The Creator says looking uncomfortable


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Sure."  Ayul'a gets on the Creator's back, and as they leave the house, it seems like every fur in the village is approaching the group, ready to attack.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Ayul’a you’re squeezing my neck rather tightly.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Sorry."

As the furs close in on the Creator, they all suddenly drop dead, and darkness flows from their bodies and homes into the house that the group had just left.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Shield your eyes” the Creator says  as he concentrates every bit of light energy into his mouth turns around and fires it as a breath attack at the waves of darkness.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator starts to fall out of the sky “hang on” he says trying to slow their fall then giving up grabs all of them and spins them around so he takes the impact with a crunch. “Ow”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

Ayul'a shield their eyes, but they do not hang on, as the Creator had taken enough of their light energy to render them comatose.  They fall to the ground, landing flat on their back.

The Creator's breath attack manages to neutralize some of the darkness, but some of it makes it through.  The darkness' wife walks out of the house, and all of the accumulated darkness flows into her.  "Yes!  The ultimate power is mine!"  Then, as darkness leaves her, she drops to the ground, dead.  The darkness then enters Ayul'a, and they awaken.  But something is very wrong; their eyes, hair, and tail are not golden as before, but blood red.

"To think we trusted you...'Creator!'"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator wakes up smirking “actually I happen to know that you are lieing as usual so how about Instead of hiding behind your hosts like a coward you come out and fight me like a dragon?” The Creator hadn’t really run out of light energy he was just faking. He then flicks out his hand but instead of the white light of life the blue light of hope came forth. “Ayul’a I know you’re in there somewhere and I believe in you.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Then he starts to say the words he used to create the universe.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"I thought God was the only one that created the Universe..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"You're right.  We are in here.  And now we are complete."  Ayul'a run with an unnatural speed towards the steps.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator teleports in front of  them laces his fist with light and said “I’m sorry Tyll’a”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

And Ayul'a disappear before the Creator can strike.

((The darkness has taken Ayul'a to the heart!))


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator teleports to the top of the school and speaks the words to banish the darkness and starts to glow with golden light.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

As he does so, however, more of the dark tendrils erupt from the ground, climbing the school and making their way towards the Creator.  Ayul'a's voices boom out of nowhere.  "You would kill us just because we found the truth?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator continues chanting a tear shedding from his eye.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Why are you chanting"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

(Don’t interupt)


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator stops chanting and comes down “alright darkness why do you hate me so much if I did something wrong I’m sorry but I don’t want to fight anymore I want to help you.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

“Please let us help you.” The Creator spoke directly to the darkness “can’t we just come to a compromise? Is this because I destroyed your husband? I’m sorry about that I really am but I had no choice.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"the darkness is evil"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2018)

"Now you want to compromise?  After you destroyed our universe?"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"Well, maybe you should've thought about it before destroying universes."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

"How about I get a universe that only I can live in?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "Now you want to compromise?  After you destroyed our universe?"


The Creator takes a deep breath “Yes because I don’t want to fight anymore and I’m done running from my mistakes I’ll recreate your universe right now” He snaps his fingers “ There your universe has been restored can I have my friends back?” “I never meant for any of this to happen.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

The Creator starts to cry loudly. “I’m sorry Ayul’a I’ve failed you.” Suddenly his eyes turn silver. “Yes Ultra Instinct” Then he charges the darkness.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"We knew you couldn't be trusted!  And even if we wanted to become the old Ayul'a again, we can't!  You made sure of that."  Corrupted Ayul'a, too, become Ultra Instinct and start to fight the Creator.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

As they fight, the Creator can hear a plea for help from Ayul'a.  "Creator...please help us...the darkness is controlling us!  Please save us...we're still in here and we're still fighting against the darkness!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator blows light all over Ayul’a as he backflips dodges and weaves all instinctively then he remembers something and tackles the darkness out of pure impulse.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator sends light energy into Ayul’a’s heart attacks instinctively not allowing them to dodge. “You’ve never mastered Ultra Instinct like I have so your attacks are puny.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Leave Ayul'la alone...!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

“Ayul’a I’m here to help concentrate on my voice.” The Creator says dodging.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"I need to kind of go back to my world now..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

Suddenly the Creator collapses onto the ground the cancellation power now in effect. “This... is....getting....annoying.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

Ayul'a, too, collapse on the ground, the darkness fleeing their body.  They still cling precariously to life, though, unlike the darkness' other victims.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

“I’m sorry Ayul'a” the Creator says starting to cry.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"Creator...we're not dead yet..."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Agreed..............."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"But we are weak...some of our light has been drained...and even now the darkness seeks the heart of the universe..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

“I won’t let that happen”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Me neither."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"Neither will we...but what can we do in this shape...?"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Fix the problem?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"The darkness is still draining our light...hurry...stop the darkness...while there is still time..."

More dark tendrils start to come out of the ground, as the darkness starts to blot out the sunlight reaching the now-corrupted school...


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator focuses his energy into Ayul’a


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Why am I even doing this"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

"Because only you three can..."

"Leave us...our time has come...stop the darkness..."  And these are Ayul'a's last words, as their precarious grip on life is lost.

((Ayul'a may be dead, but this isn't the last we'll see of them; destroying the darkness will revive them.))


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator goes ballistic “NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!” Then suddenly his eyes turn silver and he opens a portal straight to the heart of the universe and walks through both Universe and Atom both agreed on one thing the darkness must die.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"I'm scared now. I'm just going to go home"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator shouts “DARKNESS WE HAVE SOME UNFINISHED BUSINESS”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

The heart of the universe is nothing like the Creator remembers it.  What was once a place of light has been completely corrupted.  The darkness stands in the center. 

"Welcome to my home, 'Creator!'  I hope you like what I did to your precious cats."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"I'm just going to lie down..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

The voice of the darkness booms out.  "You do that!"  Dark tendrils erupt from the ground and try to wrestle the fox into a prone position.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator burns with rage “I WILL NOT LET YOU DESTROY MY HOME!!” He then summons his twin swords of light and proceeds to lay down the smack down.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

The darkness effortlessly parries the blows.  "You think you can defeat me, in my place of power, alone?  Maybe if you had your cats with you...I wonder where they are?  Oh, right.  _You killed them._"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"I thought dogs were in this too."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 18, 2018)

The voice of the darkness booms out again.  "You want to see some dogs?  Here you are!"  Corrupted dogs start advancing toward the fox.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

“You’re wrong this is my source of power and you’ve forgot one thing” the Creator pulls out the crystal of the universe “you don’t have this” and the Creator runs towards the crystals place in the heart of the universe effortlessly dodging the darkness’s blows.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

Then the Creator puts the crystal in to its proper place immediately the heart of the universe explodes with light.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"Ack... the dogs are corrupted... So scary!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator backflips over to the Fox  and shields him with light.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

“Admit it darkness you’re no match for me”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"The Darkness is scary, too........... and now I'm going to think about why I should think before proceeding to go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator starts to chant in the language of light. Suddenly the sun’s power flowed through the Creator.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

The Creator continues to chant this time and doesn’t stop. A tornado of light appears trapping the darkness inside. “Like I said YOU WILL PERISH!” “I am the light in the darkness I am the hope of the universe I am the voice of all who cry out for peace YOU WILL PERISH.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

(The darkness isn’t just going to stand there)


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

"So what do you want, darkness? I can't even stand to your misfits..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"Simple.  What I want is for your so-called Creator to return the power he stole from me...and the power he stole from those 'friends' of his he ruthlessly killed.  He'll kill you for your power, too, fox."

"Yes, 'Creator,' I know what you did.  You groomed those cats.  You had them fuse into a creature of light.  And then you devoured that light.  Snuffed it out.  You're as evil as your brother...no, _more_ evil.  At least your brother was fighting for the good of the universe.  You can't even claim that!"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"My power.... I never used it. Anyway, I don't know if you're worthy enough for the creator's power."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"You aren't truly siding with him?  He didn't create the universe, like he claimed!  With the sole exception of me...he _destroyed_ it!"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Look, dude... I don't know these things.... ugh..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Shut up darkness”


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "Simple.  What I want is for your so-called Creator to return the power he stole from me...and the power he stole from those 'friends' of his he ruthlessly killed.  He'll kill you for your power, too, fox."
> 
> "Yes, 'Creator,' I know what you did.  You groomed those cats.  You had them fuse into a creature of light.  And then you devoured that light.  Snuffed it out.  You're as evil as your brother...no, _more_ evil.  At least your brother was fighting for the good of the universe.  You can't even claim that!"


“You’re the one who’s stealing power and telling lies I did create the universe and you’re just jealous.” The Creator finishes chanting in the language of light and suddenly he becomes light itself. “I am the Creator and you are nothing and for the record I didn’t kill Ayul’a you did.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Ahhhh...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator fires a very powerful beam of golden light at the darkness with one hand and with the other opens a portal to the soul of the universe and all of his family came out.


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to the jungle starts to play as the Creator gets serious.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Too t-t-terrifying..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

As the darkness tries to hold off the beam of light, it lets the Creator know, "I didn't kill the cats; in fact, I was trying to save them!  It was your light attack that did them in...and even now your light beam is harming their father!"  A bound Ana'li screams in pain.

((What the darkness said is only partially false, as it, not the Creator, is hurting Ana'li.  However, the part about the light attack killing Ayul'a is unfortunately true; part of the light that neutralized some of the darkness was Ayul'a's life force.))


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I cannot even look. help me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I don’t believe your lies!” The Creator increases the intensity of the beam.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Please....... stop"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Ahhhhhhhhh”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I didn't even want to do this...! When is the Creator just going to save this town and have peace."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

Ana'li's screams intensify as the darkness responds.  "Doubt me if you want.  But I did not want them dead.  You, not I, are the one who killed them!"


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"None of us killed anybody... y-y-you can't just do this... who even-"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"Besides, 'Creator'...you wanted to protect the universe, right?  Destroying me will destroy this universe as well, just like it did the original one."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"I can revive your friends, if you truly are sorry for causing their deaths."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Oh boy."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“SHUT UP” the Creator roars “YOU JUST WANT TO DESTROY EVERYTHING I HAVE CREATED!” The color and intensity of the beam increase turning it into an almost white.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Someone protect me I'm now scared worse"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Ahhhhhhhhh”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I'm going to bang my head now"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Ahhhhhhhh”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Okay is this getting boring now"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

The darkness falls to the ground.  "You're right.  I do.  And in my death, I am succeeding.  Starting with your precious Ana'li!"  Ana'li stops screaming and goes limp.


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator looks at the darkness and smirks “boy you don’t know anything about me” he takes his hand and sends his life force to Ana’li “live Ana’li hear my voice and come back to me”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Hey creator, can you just get on with it already"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

Atom and the Creator split glowing with the same energy. “This is who we are Atom show him what you’re made of” then the Creator runs over to Ana’li


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

The darkness perishes.  However, everything starts to collapse!  Suddenly, a voice...no, two voices!...call out to the Creator.  "Without darkness, your light will overwhelm the universe.  With the last of the power you gave us, we will imprison the darkness within ourselves...forever."  The darkness starts to reform...into the shape of Ayul'a!  And the collapse halts.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Why is this fight so entertaining?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Ayul’a are you all right?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"The fight is over.  The darkness is contained.  We have won.  And it's us in control this time, not the darkness.  So yes, Universe.  We're all right."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“The Universe What have I done?” The Creator starts to cry “I’m sorry any of this had to happen.” The Creator actually starts crying tears of fear  for the first time.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “The Universe What have I done?” The Creator starts to cry “I’m sorry any of this had to happen.” The Creator actually starts crying tears of fear  for the first time.


"Yeah.... of course you're sorry... And never let the darkness take over again. EVER."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator snaps “not helping”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Agh..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“None of what the darkness said is true”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"Don't worry, we won't.  And you can rebuild!  As for us...unless you have need of our power, you should imprison us.  Just in case."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"And you are unfortunately wrong.  One thing that the darkness said was actually true."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“What was that?”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I thought we all had power.............."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator wearily looks at the Fox. “Atom come here we need to refuse.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"When the darkness said that it was you who struck the blow that killed us...it was speaking the truth.  We know you didn't mean it."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"What am I even doing..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "When the darkness said that it was you who struck the blow that killed us...it was speaking the truth.  We know you didn't mean it."


“I know that’s why I said I’m sorry I thought I was tapping into my own I forgot you were on my back.” The Creator glowed as Universe and Atom refused.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “I know that’s why I said I’m sorry I thought I was tapping into my own I forgot you were on my back.” The Creator glowed as Universe and Atom refused.


"So, is everything back to normal now... or is it still corrupt?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"The corruption is gone, but some damage yet remains."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Yes” the Creator agreed wearily “Ayul’a would you like to do the honor of helping me create the universe?”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Welp...... I don't know what adventure I had... but boy, I sure was scared."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I was scared too of losing everything I had created.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Now I actually need to be taken home... I already fainted at the end of this fight"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I’m afraid that your house doesn’t exist anymore.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “I’m afraid that your house doesn’t exist anymore.”


"Dangit.... looks like I'm nowhere now."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“You are in the heart of the universe and my home.” The Creator said twisting the crystal in it’s command console.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Yeah, that's good and all.... but I just want to feel alone..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“This is where the universe began giving life to you and everyone else.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Uh, sure... But this 'life' is different to me..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“Ayul’a a little help here.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

Ayul'a help the Creator out...


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Ugghhh..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I meant help me out with explaining.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"Oh.  The universe has always been a place of balance between the Creator's light and the Anticreator's darkness.  The thing we were calling the darkness was actually the Anticreator herself.  Anyway, if either the light or the darkness is fully extinguished, the universe is destroyed.  That was the Anticreator's plan all along: to fuse with us and use our combined power to extinguish the light.  Now, we can use her power for a better cause: to create a universe where the balance is restored."


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Oh... Still though, I feel like I'm in a different world"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“But I have a hunch that the anticreator is still out there some where because neither of us can actually die.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"He wouldn't dare to make a return."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator gives the Fox a weird look. “If she gets too close to me we cancel each other out.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Got it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator continues to stare at the Fox.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Okay you're kind of creeping me out... I'ma go bang my head"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator keeps staring at the Fox


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I'm gonna... faint"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator started “Sorry was lost in thought”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"It's fine."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I was thinking about what should I put in the new universe.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Maybe put whatever you want in there... what you like. I was preferring fairy tale... but it seemed too friendly."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I don’t know what I like anymore.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Then keep it the way it is... if that's so. I'm just glad that I don't need to see another fight or anything in this universe..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I know how about a clone of me?”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"...I guess?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"The Anticreator is still out there, yes.  And she is in this room, as she is imprisoned within us."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“What should we create?”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Huh...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I don’t want to create the universe by myself.”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Well I can't make a universe either."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"Neither can we!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Creator stands there looking disappointed “you don’t know how to use the heart of the universe of course you don’t”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"I know because only you know anything."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“I never taught you”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 19, 2018)

"Well, that's just...... great."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 19, 2018)

"We don't know either..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2018)

“You just twist this crystal turn this silver dial and voila”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 20, 2018)

Ayul'a do that, wishing for a universe where the balance is maintained, and offering to help ensure that it is...for all eternity.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"Aren't we going to do something?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

The Creator then glows for the heart of the universe is using his power.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"I'ma just go to my own place..."


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 20, 2018)

Ayul'a glow as well, and the darkness that makes up their form changes.  Mixing with some of the light, it returns to Ayul'a's normal form, but their golden hair and tail now have red highlights, and their golden eyes have red limbal rings.  They are now a being made up of both light and darkness, in balance, and are charged with preserving that balance.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"Ayul'a.... w-what are you doing now..?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

The Creator sadly smiles as his form designates and reforms into a black scaled white and golden eyed dragon with silver slit pupils “Ayul’a I must go I don’t know where”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"Welp! I'm bored. I'm just going to find a place... where it doesn't involve me in an adventure."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“But before I go wherever I’m needed I must reassume the role of teacher”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"What are you gonna teach?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“Cosmic magic”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 20, 2018)

"And we must go to our new home as well.  But don't worry...we have a feeling that we'll all see each other again someday."  Ayul'a open a portal and walk through.  Where the portal goes...only Ayul'a know.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“One meets his destiny on the road he takes to avoid it”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "And we must go to our new home as well.  But don't worry...we have a feeling that we'll all see each other again someday."  Ayul'a open a portal and walk through.  Where the portal goes...only Ayul'a know.



"Maybe, I might see you again? I've had kind of enough... I'm tired."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“They meant they might see me again” the Creator says as he starts to meditate. Suddenly he sees Ayul’a in his mind’s eye. _I am watching over you. _He sent in his thoughts.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"Oh.... well. Off to my house I go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

The Creator opens a portal to your house.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

The Universe said:


> The Creator opens a portal to your house.


"T-t-thank you... though I might not know how to return or visit again."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“I will come to you” the Creator answers


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"Sure."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“Remember I’m always watching over you”


----------



## theawakening (Jul 20, 2018)

"That's rather... fine with me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2018)

“Good I have a blessing for you” the Creator walks over and kisses you on your forehead “ there”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

((Hello, can I join, please?))


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

(Yes)


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

((Thanks )) 

Majesty steps through the front door of the school, looking around in awe. She had never been to any kind of fancy place before, never mind here! 
_The walls drip with richness, _she thinks. Unsure of what to do or where to go, she simply soaks in her surroundings.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

The Creator in disguise as Universe watches from the stairs smiling “hello” he says to you “Majesty was it?” He carefully comes down the stairs. He hopes she doesn’t see the bruises on his body as he makes his way down the stairs.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She grins, nodding, "That's my name, don't wear it out! What's your name?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I am Universe” “ah” he winced grabbing at his chest as his cracked ribs throbbed.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Majesty blinks in surprise, "Are you okay?" She sets her bags down and approaches Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Ow my ribs” he says almost falling down the stairs.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She hops up beside him, going under his arm to support his weight and help him down the stairs."Okay. Is there a doctor's or something around here?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe gasped “ow watch the ribs please!”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She shifts as to try and avoid his chest. Majesty's tail flicks irritably. "Where's the nurse? She can fix you up, I'd bet."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“That way” he points left accidentally elbowing himself in the chest “Ow why do I keep doing that” “Sorry I’m not usually like this I somehow cracked my ribs earlier today and I don’t know how”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Not a problem," Majesty responds, and she helps him in that direction, still silently marveling at the grandeur of the location. "That must hurt after all, Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Very bad ow” suddenly he coughs up blood “Sorry”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Alarmed, her grey fur bristles, and she starts moving a little faster to the nurse office. "It's okay."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe starts to cough up more blood “I’m really sorry”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

They reach the nurse station. "Don't apologize. It isn't your fault."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe then blacks out


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

_Is no one around?? _The nursing office seems empty. "Hello? Is anyone there?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe groans loudly “that’s my ear you’re shouting into”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

_Oh crap, oh crap. _"Hey, dragon boy, wake up. Are you dying?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’m fine just need some sleep”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"No you aren't. But like, what can I do to help?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I could use a bandage for my ribs and some sleep I think”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"As long as you don't die, alright." She rummages around the room for bandages. When she finds them, she comes over to put them on Universe's chest.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Ow Ow Ow” He winced but held still.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

When she finished, Majesty backed away. "There ya go, Uni. Good as new."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe’s wing looks bent odd. “Um does my wing look broken to you”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She pokes it. "Does it hurt?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Ow it’s a little tender”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Well if it doesn't hurt, don't worry about it 'till later." She pauses a moment. "How'd you get like this anyway?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Like What?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"You know, all beat up."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“You noticed the bruises didn’t you?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Hard to miss 'em, bucko."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“You wouldn’t believe me if I told you”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Try me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’ve been fighting bad people.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Her face lights up, "Really? Like a superhero or something? That's so cool!!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe blushes “um thanks”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She grins then stands up suddenly. "I forgot about my bags! Okay, one sec, I'll be back." She races out. Three minutes later she's back, lugging a black backpack and a blue duffel bag.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe hits his tender wing on something and screams loudly “OWWWWW”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Majesty yelps, covering her ears. 

"Okay, maybe we do need to do something about that."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Sorry” Universe said turning pale


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Do you know where the nurse might be?? I c-can't set a broken wing or heal or n-nothin'." Her tail swishes nervously.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’ll teach you”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Are you s-sure?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’ve done this before” he said rolling on to his other side, folding his uninjured wing against his back. “I’m sure”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Okay, okay." Majesty approaches skittishly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’m not going to bite you why so nervous?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Majesty mumbles, "Just don't wanna mess it up more."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe twists his head 180 degrees to look at you.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"AH!" She jumps back.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Oh sorry” turns head back around “everyone is always freaked out by that”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"For good reason!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I keep forgetting that you don’t know this stuff about me but seriously I’m sorry about the head thing.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She growls. "It's okay. Now, what do I do?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe thinks “Ok the wing membrane connects to the.... Ok you see where the bones in my wing agh you know what it would be easier if you could see my other wing” sits up carefully and stretches out his other wing. “There you see how the bones neatly fit together?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Oh. Yeah!" She thoughtfully looks back and forth between the two.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe accidentally cracks his neck with a loud POP “Sorry stiff neck”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She jumped, startled, "S'okay."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe starts to chant something softly.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

Unhearing, Majesty gently tries to push the broken part of the wing closer together.*


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe gets very sad and starts to cry very quietly.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"What's wrong?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe appears to not have heard and continues to cry.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

She shrugs it off, using gauze and tape to set the wing.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe then out of nowhere says “I’m sorry Peace”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Huh? What're you talking about?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe continues taking “the Universe collapsing around me and I’m so scared that I would lose everything.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Huh??"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe seems to come back to reality “what?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Uh... You were mumbling or something, haha. Forget about it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“No you deserve to know” Universe sighs “I’m not who you think I am”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Are you really a superhero??"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“I’m something better I’m the Creator of the universe.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “I’m something better I’m the Creator of the universe.”


"What?? Really?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Universe nods “yep”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"That's.. a lot to take in. Are you serious?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Yes I’m serious”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Cool. How'd you end up at a magic school then?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Well I had used up too much of my power and I was not immortal at this point and was dying and the headmaster at the time healed me enough to assume a weakened form.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 21, 2018)

"Oh. Fair enough. I need all the help I can get," She snickers.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Watch where you’re putting your paw”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 21, 2018)

Majesty can hear two voices speaking in unison - one male and one female.  "You can trust Universe.  He's helped us out more times than we can count."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

The Creator’s eyes narrowed “Ayul’a is that you?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 21, 2018)

The voices speak again.  "Yes, it's us.  We've been surprisingly busy since our battle.  How about you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

“Pretty beat up cracked ribs broken wing bruised scales the usual pretty much” The Creator says seemingly to nobody “do you know what happened to Peace? I’ve stopped hearing her voice in my mind.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 21, 2018)

"Still always getting injured, Universe?  You're reminding us of someone all three of us know well."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

The Creator chuckles “well that’s true but I got injured trying to keep the peace.” “I find that kind of ironic.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"You and he both.  We just wanted to see how you were doing, in between cases.  You wouldn't believe how many still try to upset the balance, even after what happened."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Tell me about it someone shoved me down a flight of stairs for something stupid.” “So If you need my help just let me know okay?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Have you heard from Peace?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"No, we haven't.  We just assumed she was busy.  But if you haven't heard from her either..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“I’m scared I’ll lose her again”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"We'll see what we can do to try to find her."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Suddenly a familiar voice was heard “honey is this you?” “PEACE ohmygoshareyouok?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"Peace?  Is something wrong?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“I’m trapped” the Creator gets charged with adrenaline. “Ayul’a you have to go to her and save her no wait I’ll do it myself no we’ll do it together.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Majesty hows my wing?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"Our charge is to maintain the balance, and Peace being trapped disturbs that balance.  We're with you, Creator!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator stands up and opens a portal “where is your location?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

(Where is Ayul’a at the moment)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"We're on a dwarf planet called Totora, near the heart of the universe."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Ok on my way”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

Totora is a lush, green dwarf planet that appears mostly untouched.  In fact, it seems the only building on the entire planet is a large courthouse, and out of that courthouse step Ayul'a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator  looks ridiculous with the gaze on his wing but he is so tall and handsome that it doesn’t matter. “Ayul’a it is so good to see you again in person”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Huh? Sorry, spaced out. Your wing's doing okay. Hiya other guy."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“You can come through the portal if you want the atmosphere is perfectly breathable.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Woah, cool." She steps through, looking around.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator was so busy being worried about his wife that he walked straight into a tree. “Ow why do I keep doing that?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator walks over to Ayul’a kneels and opens his arms for a hug “come here you!”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Majesty yawns and examines the environment, not really paying attention to Universe anymore and more interested in a tree.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

Ayul'a hug Universe.  "It's good to see you again, old friend."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Same here old friend, I’m really worried about Peace.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Majesty is both confused and a little unsure of how she got into this unusual predicament. Heck, she doesn't even know how to use her powers yet, let alone how to interact with the creator of the universe.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She watches as the other two talk.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator then looks over “ Oh where are my manners Ayul’a this is Majesty.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"Hello Majesty.  You may call us Ayul'a."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Nice to meet ya, Ayul'a."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She regards Ayul'a a little warily, but tries to be friendly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“What’s wrong?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Huh? Nothing. Weird new place, that's all, haha." She shrugs.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

Ayul'a look to Universe.  "Have you told her about our battle?" they whisper, so only Universe can hear it.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Majesty suspiciously narrows her eyes, "What are you saying?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Um no” He whispers back


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Are you sure you can handle it?” The Creator asked looking concerned.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Suspicion increases.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

_I think she’s suspicious _the Creator said telepathically to Ayul’a.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“I don’t think you can handle it” the Creative looked like someone had just poked him in the butt with a needle.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"I can so! Tell me!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“You remember when I started talking about stuff that sounded random?” Th Creator sounded nervous.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Yeah. What of it?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator’s mouth seemed to have glued itself shut. His eyes looked pleading.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She pokes him. "Dude you good? Do you need some water or something? Dehydration is a bitch."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator looked really freaked out and started sweating. Then he stopped breathing and collapsed.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Um... dude? You okay??"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator suddenly gasped for air “ I can’t do it I can’t tell you.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"...Okay."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Come closer to me then put your paws on my forehead.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Majesty edges closer, gingerly placing her paws on his forehead.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 22, 2018)

"Thanks, Universe.  We were wondering how we were going to tell her."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She's still nervous of the others.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Now relax” the Creator closes  his eyes


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

It takes her a moment, but eventually, her fur lies flat and Majesty closes her eyes. "Okay."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

A flurry of images flew through the Creator’s mind.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She is overwhelmed, seeing the things, and she visibly shakes a little.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator shivers a little too and tears start sliding from under his eyelids.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She blinks, stepping away suddenly. "W-woah. Did that actually happen? Dark tendrils and all?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator doesn’t move for a moment then says “yes and when I came back a week later She was gone” the Creator started bawling “my wife was missing from where she would usually would meet me my Peace WHERE ARE YOU!”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

The Universe said:


> The Creator doesn’t move for a moment then says “yes”


"W-wow..." Majesty shifts uneasily, fur bristling again.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator continues crying “I will find you Peace no matter what it takes I will find you!”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Like... oof... That really... Blegh. I am not the cutesy, wordsy, one, so.. uh.. I dunno, can I like, help you or something?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“I want my wife I really wanted you to meet her she’s the nicest most beautiful dragon I ever saw.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“Ayul’a you remember meeting her don’t you and how I couldn’t think straight.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator then falls asleep.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Majesty looks around, confused. _What do I do?? _She thinks to herself.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

The Creator then wakes up “what are you doing??” He asked real loud. Then he starts chewing on a blade of grass.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"Um.. I dunno. Standing here. I.. uh.."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

She awkwardly looks around. not sure of what else to say.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

“You can sleep on me if you want.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

"I can sleep over there. Hyenas prefer to sleep in cover, and I like shade." She walks over there, lying down in the shade. Majesty seems to blend in with the shadows and it makes it much harder to see her.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

“Okay” The Creator says walking over to Ayul’a “so any leads on where Peace is being held?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

(Hello Ayul’a The Creator’s talking to you)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

((I know.  I'm at work.))

"Yes.  Come inside."


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

The Creator walks into the courthouse. “So where is she?”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

"Follow us."  Ayul'a lead the Creator to their office and call up a map of the universe.  Pointing to a polluted wasteland of a planet, they explain.  "This is Prameris.  The people there have no respect for your creation, and when Peace tried to talk some sense into them, she was imprisoned."


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

The Creator eats a sensu bean snaps the gaze off his wing then explodes into a rage “THEY WILL PAY FOR THIS!!!!!!!!” He roars


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

Enraged The Creator asked “Ayul’a where is this planet located?” “I must save her are you in I can’t do this without you.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

(Hello buddy are you there?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

(( Like I said, I'm at work right now))


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

(Oh)


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

The Creator opens up a portal to Prameris “is anyone with me?”(are you back from work yet?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

((No, and I have another 2 1/2 hours to go.  I can make one post now though.))

"We're with you, Creator!" Ayul'a step through the portal.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

The Creator follows suit and is still angry “I WANT MY WIFE!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

(Are you back from work yet?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

((Almost.  I can do one more post now though. ))

Prameris is just as much of a wasteland in person as it was on the map.  The only inhabitants that Ayul'a and the Creator can see are humans wearing breathing masks and mutated ferals - not a single anthro in sight.  And Ayul'a explain why.

"Be careful, Universe.  The air here is toxic to normal anthros.  Even though the three of us are far from normal, it doesn't hurt to play it safe."

Ayul'a cast a spell on themselves and on the Creator, making it so that they have no need to breathe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

“Where did they put Peace?” The Creator squints as if the light was too bright but really using his aura vision. “Okay not the vision I wanted” The Creator switches through several different visions before finding the one he was looking for:Cosmic vision.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 23, 2018)

Majesty is chilling at the school, going through lessons and stuff. She thinks about everything that she saw on the other planet a lot, trying to come to terms with everything.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 23, 2018)

"She's this way.  She's still alive but we don't have much time!"


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 23, 2018)

Having a great time learning magic stuff, but she sorta sucks at most things, except what she was accepted into the school for in the first place: shadowmagics and craft of that sort.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> "She's this way.  She's still alive but we don't have much time!"


“I can’t lose her again” the Creator follows Ayul’a. “Where is Peace exactly?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 23, 2018)

_Oh boy is Astrology exciting. _Majesty thinks, daydreaming about break time.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

“Ayul’a where are we going?” The Creator asked    “I’m the Creator and I’m pretty sure I made imprisoning the Creator’s wife cosmically illegal.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2018)

(Where is Ayul’a taking the Creator anyway?)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

"You did; that's why we're here.  But the humans here are of the darkness, not the light."  They arrive at a large building and the guards are shocked to see them.

"Anthros...but they went extinct hundreds of years ago!"


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

"We are Ayul'a, the cosmos' justice.  We're looking for a captured dragoness."

"I don't care who you say you are.  There are no dragonesses left."

Ayul'a turn to the Creator.  "He's lying.  I still sense her here."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator stands up to his full height “If you don’t let us in I will have to beat you two up I am the Creator and you my friend are in big trouble”he said getting in the guards’ faces “I know you are lying” He said putting his hand on their heads “yep she’s in here”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator pulls his hand away from their heads and they crumple to the ground unconscious. “Okay that was too easy” he said pushing open the door and promptly almost gets be headed by an axe swinging from the ceiling but flips out of the way. “Whoa I almost lost my head!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

(The Creator just did his mind wipe technique)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

"We'll go on ahead.  I think they will react better to us."  Ayul'a walk in as alarms start to sound, and they are stopped by more guards.

"Halt, intruder!  And take off that costume!"

Ayul'a say, "Okay."  They start to transform into a dragon of darkness: the Anticreator.

_Don't worry, Universe.  It's still us in control, not the Anticreator. 
_
The guards get on their knees.  "Dark Lady, we didn't know it was you!  We're sorry!  Please don't kill us!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Then the Creator walks in shifts his scales to black then starts dancing across the floor dodging all of the traps in the process. (The Creator’s dancing pretty good)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

"What have we done to deserve this honor, Dark Lady?"

"You imprisoned a dragoness that was here on my behalf.  While my companion frees her, I would have a word with your leader to let him know that I am not pleased."

"Right away, Dark Lady!"  One of the guards leads the Creator to Peace's cell while the other leads the Anticreator to the top of the building...


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator feels like something’s not right _Ayul’a something feels off I sense Peace but she’s in a different room then the one they’re taking me to._


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

*At least they're taking me to the right place.  I'll do what I can from my end to help you.*


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator eyes the guard then gets an idea *hey Ayul’a where do these stairs lead to I’ve got an idea*


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty is still bored, lying around in her dorm.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey Majesty can you hear me?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 24, 2018)

*Those stairs...oh no.  They lead to the deepest cells on the planet, and that's not where Peace is!*

The Anticreator continues to climb the stairs to the highest part of the building, where her quarry, and answers as to what happened to Peace, await...


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty blinks open her eyes, surprised. "Uh... Yeah?" Thankfully her dorm is empty or she'd look crazy.
"Is that telepathy?" She looks around her room.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Something unexpected has happened to me and I need you to get to the heart of the universe as quickly as you can there’s a portal button that should open a portal that will take you there. Gotta go my guard’s looking suspicious.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

* I know where Peace is because we have an emphatic link with each other*


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Uh.. Okay." Majesty finds the button, fur bristling uneasily. She presses it and hops through the portal,


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The heart of the universe lights up revealing a view through the Creator’s eyes.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

She looks around in wonder and awe. "Whoa... What? This place is beautiful... Universe? What am I supposed to do here?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Um I’m going to need you as my eyes and ears for me Ok? You will be able to see exactly what I see and hear exactly what I hear and my ears are very sensitive did you hear that?


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Alright. Everything's all glowy and stuff. There's like a humming sound. Uh.. Not much else here, to be honest."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator turns his head 180 degrees looking behind him. I heard my name did you hear it too?


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Nope," she looks around, feeling strange.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator slips off to one side turning completely invisible then walks back the way he had come. He then turns sideways and hears from three cells down his name. Did you hear that?


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Yeah! I did." Majesty looks around, "Where is that coming from?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Three cells down from here. I can’t exactly pinpoint exactly where but that’s where I first heard my name.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Then how in the heck can I hear it??? Where even am I, really?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The heart of the universe can allow you to see what I see and hear what I hear with the same sharpness and clearly that I do. The Creator walks a few cells down “Universe” The Creator turns “Peace?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

*Ayul’a I found her*


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty sits there, "That's great!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty I’m going to need your help busting out of here. There’s a surveillance mode just twist the crystal to the right got it


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Hm.. OK." She grabs the crystal, carefully pulling it to the right.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok what do you see I’m going to unlock this cell tell me if any alarms go off. The Creator uses his claw to pick the lock. Then he opens the door carefully.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"I see all the security cameras... I can see where they point, how they move. Uh, there's a guard coming your way, heads up."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

He can’t see me I’m invisible but it wouldn’t hurt to be careful thanks Majesty the Creator quickly slips into the cell and slams the door shut.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

She surveys the crystal, watching for danger. "No prob, Bob."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Where’s the guard now Majesty


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Just around that corner to your right."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator phases through the wall with Peace looks left and right then sneaks over to the wall.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Two more guards at the end of the hall. One of them has some kind of weird weapon that looks like a flamethrower, sorta. I think that's the way out."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator takes a deep breath ok I can do this then sneaks up on both guards and knocks them out with swift nerve attacks. Ok we’re clear.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Noice. I think you're clear now, boss man."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok now beam us both to where you are twist the crystal on the left console to the right three times.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

She does so, twisting the crystal as instructed.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

The Creator and Peace are beamed into the heart of the universe. “Thank you Majesty I couldn’t have done this without you” the Creator smiles and gives you a hug and ruffles your hair.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty grins and hugs him back, "No problem," Her tail wags, "Happy to help."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

“Majesty this is Peace my wife”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Sup?" Majesty looks over to Peace, shifting nervously, fur bristling suddenly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Peace looks up at you with gorgeous emerald green eyes and smiles “thank you Majesty for helping my husband save me.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"No prob, Bob," Majesty nods.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

She walks over and hugs you too along with her husband who looks the happiest you’ve ever seen him.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

Majesty is happy and hugs back.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

“So how were your classes?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

"Boring and dumb and I suck at them."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 24, 2018)

((ok im going to bed, just assume Majesty went to bed too, cuz she was tired after all that))


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

(Ok)


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

_Ayul’a I got Peace I’m coming back for you._


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator busts down the door to the building that had held Peace with his eyes glowing silver.(Ultra Instinct)


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator strolls across the floor dodging all of the traps. *Ayul’a I’m coming for you*


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

Majesty is still asleep.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator then instant transmissions into your dorm


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She doesn't notice, still asleep.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator raises his power level and it knocks you out of bed.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

Majesty wakes up, hitting the floor. "Wha..?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator stands over you his eyes silver “hello Majesty”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"What'd'ya wannt??" She is clearly not a morning person, grumbling grumpily and rubbing the sleep out of her eyes.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Have you not noticed my eye color yet?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She mumbles something incoherently, then glances up at Universe's eyes. "Cool. Sparkly grey suits you."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“It’s Ultra Instinct”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"Some sorta magic, right?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“You could say that it’s more of a mental state”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"Okay. That's pretty neato. Now why the heck are you in my room?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“I wanted to teach you something exciting what Ultra Instinct can do come with me”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"Isn't it a tad early for this, dude? I'm tired and blegh."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“No because where We’re going time has no meaning.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"I still feel grumpy and tired, though. But now I'm interested." She gets up, grabbing a leather jacket off the back of a chair and putting it on. "Let's go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Okay do you know where we’re going because I’m going to show you something I’ve never shown anyone alive so you’re one of the lucky few can you guess what it is?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"Uhm... I dunno, dude. Is it like, the centre of the sun or something?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Um no guess again I’ll give you a hint it’s one of the few places I’ve never mentioned and it’s something a king rules from.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Um no guess again I’ll give you a hint it’s one of the few places I’ve never mentioned and it’s something a king rules from.”


"A castle??"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Close it’s my palace we’re going to and very few get to visit my magnificent palace.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Close it’s my palace we’re going to and very few get to visit my magnificent palace.”


"Woahh! That's super cool!!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“ you’re one of the lucky few who gets to live in it for a few weeks.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “ you’re one of the lucky few who gets to live in it for a few weeks.”


"Live in it? What? But like, school and stuff? What about like, my things." She gestures to her room.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“That has already been taken care of.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"Oh, okay." She nods, looking around. "Let's go!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Ok this way”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

Majesty follows him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator opens a portal to his palace “after you”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She hops through, "Thanks."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“You’re welcome.” The Creator says coming through the portal “it’s been a few thousand years since I’ve been here.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She looks around in awe at the bright palace, its spiraling towers weaving into the sky and its gates gleaming and brilliant. "Wow... Good digs ya got here."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Thank you it took me three million years to build it oh here comes some of my guards now I hope they recognize me”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “Thank you it took me three million years to build it oh here comes some of my guards now I hope they recognize me”


Majesty watches as the guards approach, her neck fur sticking up as she recognized them having a canine looking form. "Are those... jackals?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“Yeah are you Ok?” The Creator asks switching forms turning into a golden handsome dragon with golden eyes and silver slit pupils. The guards stopped and bowed to him “Your Majesty”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"I'm okay. Just... Hyenas and jackals don't exactly get along."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“You’re with me remember they won’t harm you if I tell them not to but they guard the outside of the palace I’ll have my personal guards escort us” he snaps his fingers and his personal guards came down to meet them. “These are my personal guards I created them in my very image they don’t look like me thank goodness but they have the same personality as me so they’re pretty nice I guess.”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “You’re with me remember they won’t harm you if I tell them not to but they guard the outside of the palace I’ll have my personal guards escort us” he snaps his fingers and his personal guards came down to meet them. “These are my personal guards I created them in my very image they don’t look like me thank goodness but they have the same personality as me so they’re pretty nice I guess.”


Majesty eyes them carefully but relaxes. "Okay. Thanks."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The dragons lead them up the stairs into the palace where two servants were waiting “lord of light we await your bidding.” The Creator snaps his fingers and your luggage appears “take those upstairs we will be having guests” the Creator then looks at you told they would be taken care of. So what do you think of my palace so far?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

"It's great! Beautiful."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“You should see upstairs come on”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She follows Universe upstairs, still shocked at how pretty everything looks.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

“This is my room” The Creator said opening his bedroom door revealing a room much bigger than it seemed from the outside of the palace “You’re going to be staying in here with me I’ll mind my own business I promise.”


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

The Creator yawns loudly


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 25, 2018)

She looks around the room, walking over to an indented area in the wall that went inwards in a large circle, mimicking a cave. Her things have been organized in it. "I like it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

There was a loud thump the Creator had fallen asleep on the floor “zzzzz”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 26, 2018)

*Creator?  I'm fine.  I'm going to find out who captured Peace and bring them to justice.*

The Anticreator enters the room at the top of the stairs, and is immediately greeted by a well-dressed human.

"Dark Lady!  To what do I owe this honor?"

"Did you or did you not order the imprisonment of the dragoness known as Peace?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

The Creator wakes up and presses a button in his room that opened a portal straight into the prison and steps through.


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

(The Creator’s right next to you but invisible to everyone but you)


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

“Anti creator its me the Creator”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 26, 2018)

*Creator, I'll handle this.*

((Did Universe say that out loud or telepathically?))


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2018)

(He whispered it in your ear)


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2018)

"I did, Dark Lady.  After all, she is the Destroyer's wife."

"You fool!  Do you realize what you've done?"

"I've angered the Destroyer?"

"Yes!  But more than that...you've angered _me_."

The human once again gets on his knees, this time begging for his life as the Anticreator once again becomes Ayul'a.

"We're not going to kill you.  However...you are under arrest for crimes against the cosmos."  Ayul'a cuff the human, who puts up no resistance.

*Let's get back to Totora, shall we?*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

The Creator nods


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2018)

Ayul'a open a portal back to the Totora courthouse, and immediately head to the depths of the planet, Peace's former captor in tow.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

The Creator in pursuit.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2018)

The caves running beneath Totora have been made into a sprawling prison for those who have damaged the balance.  Finding an empty cell, Ayul'a lock Peace's captor in it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

“Hi”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

"Hello, Creator."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“There’s something I want to show you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

"Oh?  What is it?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“My palace”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

"We'd love to see it!"

"No!  Dark Lady, don't leave me in here!  I beg of you!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

The Creator whips around “SHUT UP!” Then turns back to Ayul’a “I would love to show you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

"Let's go, then!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Ok right this way.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

Ayul'a follow the Creator, the human still begging to be released from his cell.  Which isn't going to happen for a while, since Ayul'a have a lot of cases to go over.


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Keep following me”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2018)

And they do.


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2018)

The Creator opens a portal straight into his room.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 30, 2018)

Ayul'a follow him through the portal.  "Wow...we've never seen anything like this!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

“Few ever do.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 30, 2018)

"This is your private space, right?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

“This is just my room.”


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 31, 2018)

"It's nice!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

“Thank you”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 1, 2018)

"You're welcome.  Did you have a reason for bringing us here, or is it just to visit?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2018)

“Just a visit”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 4, 2018)

"Thank you.  It's nice to do something other than protecting the balance for once, even if that is our calling."


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2018)

“Agreed”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 12, 2018)

Majesty wakes up at the palace in her room. ((So sorry for being gone so long!))


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 12, 2018)

"And it would be good to relax for a bit before we have to get back to doing what we do."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 12, 2018)

She looks around, bored, and wonders what Universe and that other dude are doing.


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2018)

“Yes it would I’m exhausted”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

"And so are we."

((Though Ayul'a's body is male, they are in fact comprised of a brother and sister who were trapped in the brother's body.))


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

“Well I’m going to bed I’ve got a lot to do tomorrow”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2018)

"We're going to do the same."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2018)

*The Creator falls asleep on his bed*


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 14, 2018)

Majesty is doing school stuff like usual, bored and practicing her magic abilities in the school yard.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2018)

The Creator is disguised as Universe once more.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 14, 2018)

Ayul'a are not disguised, for the same reason Universe is disguised.  They walk into the schoolyard.  "Hello, Majesty."


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2018)

Universe nurses a few bruises


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Ayul'a are not disguised, for the same reason Universe is disguised.  They walk into the schoolyard.  "Hello, Majesty."


"Uh, hey... you." She grins a little sheepishly. "I forgot your name, sorry. What was it?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“Hello Majesty” Universe said.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 16, 2018)

"We are called Ayul'a."


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

Majesty nods, "Right, ok." She nods over at Universe. "Hey."
"What're you guys doing here, anyway?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe winced “to see how you’re doing”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe looked at his hand which looked broken.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"Oh, well that's nice of you." She notices his hand. "Hey, that looks pretty messed up. Why don't you go see the nurse about it?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“I have she says she can’t help me with it which I think is stupid in my opinion”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> “I have she says she can’t help me with it which I think is stupid in my opinion”


"Weird. Do you have magic for it or something? I really suck at healing spells, to be honest."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“I do have a healing elixir but I can’t remember where I put it I think it’s in my office”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe was hiding half his face from her.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"What's up with your face, dude? Did you get some wicked scar or somethin?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“Huh?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"You're hidin half your face, dude."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“Are you sure you want to see the other half of my face?” Universe slowly turns still keeping the left half of his face in shadow


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"I mean, yeah, whatever man."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe reveals a nasty looking scar down the left side of his face going straight through his left eye it had reopened recently and was red.


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Universe reveals a nasty looking scar down the left side of his face going straight through his left eye it had reopened recently and was red.


"W-woah... How'd you get that??"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“A long time ago I don’t want to talk about it it’s making it hard to see out of my left eye though”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

Majesty shrugs. "Ok, whatever."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe walks straight into the closet


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“What?”


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"closet?? what?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe sheepishly walks out of the closet “that’s not the first time I’ve done that”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Then he almost does it again


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 16, 2018)

"Don't worry about it. I still haven't left the closet." She walks away, "I have class, bye!" The hyena then runs, dodging into the crowd.


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“I really gotta get this scar healed”


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 16, 2018)

"We can try to heal it."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

“Try it” Universe kneels in front of them


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 16, 2018)

They send both of their healing magics into Universe...


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe collapses onto the ground darkness spread out killing the grass


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 16, 2018)

"This is not good!  We thought we had contained all of that darkness!"  Ayul'a immediately start to absorb the darkness into themselves, stopping its spread.


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2018)

Universe is still unconscious darkness making his scar worse.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 17, 2018)

Ayul'a continue to draw the darkness out of Universe and into themselves.


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2018)

Universe looks so peaceful asleep the stress marks gone from his face and a small smile on his muzzle.


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2018)

But then the darkness started messing with Universe’s left eye.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 17, 2018)

"We didn't want to go this far, but we can't lose you to darkness!"  Ayul'a take on the form of the Anticreator and start once again drawing the darkness from her counterpart.  "I'm not going to let you fall; the darkness is my domain!"


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Aug 20, 2018)

Majesty returned to that spot, realizing she'd forgotten her Potions textbook. She looks over curiously at the two. "..Uh. What's going on?"


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 20, 2018)

"You're surprised to see a dragon here?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2018)

Universe slowly wakes up


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 21, 2018)

"Universe!  Are you OK?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2018)

“What happened?”


----------

